# Rules of the Battledome [Re-revised] / Suggestions and Concerns



## Blu-ray (Mar 11, 2009)

-updated as of  June 29th, 2010-​

*Rules of the Naruto Battledome*​

I. Introduction
II. Rules
A. Thread Rules
B. Posting Rules​III. Conclusion


------------------------------------------​

*I. Introduction*
The Naruto Battledome is a subsection dedicated to the discussion of hypothetical 'versus' scenarios (ie. battles) between Naruto characters based on the Naruto storyline. This may include direct match-ups between characters, characters against specific jutsu, or jutsu match-ups.

When creating a match-up in the Battledome, it is strongly recommended you specify the knowledge, location, distance, restrictions and any other special conditions there might be. By default, manga knowledge is assumed in every thread in the Naruto Battledome. Also, if you want to post a thread that's anime-friendly, dub-friendly or what have you, please specify in the thread.

Please read and ensure you understand the below rules before posting in the Manga Battledome. If you have any questions or problems, PM a section moderator.

For more information on this section, and the Konoha Colosseum, refer to the Naruto Battledome Wiki.

*II. Rules*

*A. Thread Rules*

Post threads of the appropriate subject.
Do not post threads based on spoilers.
If there is a thread identical to the one you want to post on the first *five* pages, reply there instead.
Post threads only if there is a discussion to be had.
Post all required information, including location, starting distance, knowledge and any special circumstances.
Location, starting distance and etc. are optional for tier/ranking threads.

Do not post to cause drama or incite an argument.
*1. Post threads of the appropriate subject.*
Does your thread belong in the Naruto Battledome Battledome? (Read the first paragraph on what _should_ belong here. Discussion of the Naruto Dub, Manga, Anime and general banter belong in the Dub Section, Konoha Library, Konoha TV, and Konoha Plaza respectively. Hypothetical battle scenarios involving other storylines or worlds belong in the appropriate subsection of the Outskirts Battledome.

In addition, match-ups such as ‘Sex battle: Sakura vs Hinata in chocolate syrup bath. who would win?’ are not acceptable in the Battledome. You may wish to refer to the Joke Battledome in the Outskirts Battledome for such threads. As for match-ups such as ‘Neji v. Shikamaru: Who is smarter?’, such threads should be made in the House of Uzumaki.

*2. Do not post threads based on spoilers.*


*3. If there is a thread identical to the one you want to post on the first five pages, reply there instead.*
There's no need to start a new thread if one already exists, and if the only difference is a minor detail then it's probably not worth starting a new thread either. PLEASE at least check the first two pages. Also, it would be a good idea to make use of the search function (if it is working) If you are planning to make an obvious thread like Kakashi vs Gai, Sasuke vs Kakashi, Kakuzu vs Deidara,etc., then there is a very good chance that someone has made that thread before. In addition, DO NOT post spam threads for a single character to prove a point or to be annoying. These threads will be sent to the landfill and the user will be punished.

On the other hand, 'necroing/necrobumping' - resurrecting a thread more than a month old - is generally frowned upon in this section, but is not bannable as long as the post is contributive, or new information has been brought to light in the manga (introduction of new jutsu, feats, et cetera). Posting just to boost your count can and will be punished.

*4. Post threads only if there is a discussion to be had.*
Threads posted can fail to leave opportunity for discussion if a) they are too speculative, with little to nothing known of one or more of the shinobi involved, or b) the outcome is self-evident without explanation. Threads where the outcome is clear without any discussion should also not be posted _(e.g. Hinata against Jiraiya)._). If you are going to make a thread involving characters such as Post-TS Temari, Hinata, Lee, etc. try to use you original post to explain what other abilities these characters might have for this battle to have healthy a discussion. i.e. Hinata w/ Neji's moves

*5. Post all required information, including location, starting distance, and knowledge.*
It is recommended all threads contain information pertaining to the location, distance, mindset, knowledge, restrictions and special conditions where necessary, although omitting these specifications is not a punishable offence.

Please, use descriptive thread titles so people know what they are getting into. So, no more threads like "what if...", "fight to death...", "assassination...", etc. These thread titles are terribly unclear. If a person reads such a thing they don't know what characters are involved and specifically what they are getting into. Above all, use common sense.

*6. Do not post to cause drama or incite an argument.*
No matter how clever or justified you think it is, don't use threads as a way to prove a personal point or to get back at someone – even if you do it in a very subtle way. Furthermore, if you know that someone has a rather controversial view, don't specifically make a thread to try to bait them into an argument. Basically, no spite threads or flamebaiting.

*7. Please don't post open-ended threads.*
Threads like 'Which characters can X beat', where their opponents aren't clearly defined, are too open-ended. Most people will only post one-line responses, and we're trying to stay clear of that.


------------------------------------------​

*An Example to Writing a Good Manga Battledome Thread:*



			
				Naruto Battledome Poster X said:
			
		

> _-Title-_
> Taka Sasuke vs Post-TS Kakashi
> _-Original Post-_
> *Restrictions:* Taka Sasuke does not have his Cursed Seal(CS), Orochimaru inside of him nor any powers provided by Orochimaru (ie. summoning tatoo). Sasuke also doesn't have access to the Mangekyou Sharingan.
> ...


[/spoiler]


----------



## Blu-ray (Mar 11, 2009)

*B. Posting Rules*

Post constructively, insightfully and with purpose.
Keep on-topic.
Be respectful at all times, *even if the person you're debating against has differing views*.
If someone makes a mistake or breaks a rule, give them the benefit of the doubt.
Do not double post.
*1. Post constructively, insightfully and with purpose.*
Nobody learns anything from reading a post that reads "sasori in a curbstomp" – that sort of posting is meaningless. If all you want to do is throw in a vote, then vote in the thread's poll if it has one. If you're going to reply in a thread, then try to have something meaningful to say on the topic. DO NOT post things such as ‘I agree with user’ repeatedly as that basically adds nothing to the debate. Similarly, posts that simply restate the OP's stipulations/conditions will not be accepted as having sufficient reasoning.

Posts that do not contribute to the discussion at hand or provide insufficient reasoning will be deleted with the message "Please provide more reasoning" or "Non-contributive" and noted down by the moderator. If these types of posts are made by the same user repeatedly, that user will receive a warning and subsequent section ban if they continue.

*2. Keep on-topic.*
Each thread has a particular purpose - so don't post stuff that has no bearing on the subject. If you have an off-topic question or comment, post it in the conversation thread. If you have a comment or question related to the Konoha Colosseum, post it in the relevant Tournament Discussion Thread in the Konoha Colosseum, or PM Suu or Chainer.

A little bit of 'off-topicness' _is_ acceptable in posts, so long as at least part of the post remains on-topic and relevant to discussions. Of course, people seen to be abusing this leeway will be punished accordingly.

*3. Be respectful at all times, even if the person you're debating against has differing views.*
If you disagree with another poster's opinion, then respond politely and constructively – do not start insulting the other poster, or treat them with disrespect because of their opinion. If you know that you cannot respond respectfully, then don't respond. DO NOT bait other users, or troll them. If you feel that they are trolling or out of hand then report it or PM a section moderator.

Note that a breach of this rule will lead to a _forum-wide_ ban, not a section ban. Moderators are _not_ obliged to warn before banning. Repeat offenders may even be permanently section banned from the Battledome, determined on a case by case basis by staff.

*4. If someone makes a mistake or breaks a rule, give them the benefit of the doubt.*
It isn't your place to mock them or call them out for trivial errors. You can explain a significant mistake or broken rule politely, but don't waste an entire post on it – say something on-topic too. If it's something serious, like flaming, please report it to the staff as soon as possible.

*5. Do not double post.*
Double posting is generally frowned upon in this section, save the Konoha Colosseum and the Conversation Thread. Please try to use the edit button or multi-quote button when posting. Whilst normally not punishable, if done repeatedly, a user may receive a warning for double posting. Where necessary, further action will be decided by staff members.

*6. Beware of copyrighted material*
The line between "fair use" and "copyright infringement" can be pretty blurry. We've tried our best to come up with a set of guidelines concerning posting/linking copyrighted material. If you're not sure something is allowed, just ask.

YOU'RE *ALLOWED* TO POST:

Links to legal hosts websites. Or option it’s the best if you upload your images to a hosting site like imgur.
RAW text and translations
A handful of scans or panels in order to back up an argument or add to a discussion
GIFs, short videos or screenshots from the anime

YOU'RE *NOT* *ALLOWED* TO POST:

Links to illegal host websites for anime and manga content
Large chunks of chapters (image albums), episodes (videos), etc.

*Check this link for the source policy:*


*III. Conclusion*
Please remember the rules and enjoy the Naruto Battledome. If you have any questions or comments, please PM a section moderator and we’ll try to respond to you as soon as we can..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Saru (Nov 21, 2016)

Hi everyone!

As many of you may have realized, the NF staff is in the process of discussing the direction of the forum. This thread is a place for everyone here to voice their suggestions and concerns about the direction of the Naruto Battledome in particular. I've transferred some suggestions from the  thread here. Feel free to add more.

*Suggestions:*

have more NBD Tournaments
have more member contests
clean up current stickies (@Bonly what do you mean by this?)
make a general consensus tier list
section banners
ranking system
*Concerns:
*
Bring up any ideas or concerns you have, and I'll add them to the list!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Parallaxis (Nov 21, 2016)

Saru said:


> make a general consensus tier list




Please don't do this. It's ultimately going to used as an argument in debates, and is going to cause a shitstorm if people don't agree with where their characters were placed.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Ishmael (Nov 21, 2016)

I liked the whole idea of not just having debater of the month but numerous categories an debater can win.



PhantomSage said:


> Please don't do this. It's ultimately going to used as an argument in debates, and is going to cause a shitstorm if people don't agree with where their characters were placed.



^^^this^^^ people brains will explode and huge arguments and debates will happen im not to concerned about the debating part though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HandfullofNaruto (Nov 21, 2016)

LAZLOLAZZING said:


> ^^^this^^^ people brains will explode and huge arguments and debates will happen im not to concerned about the debating part though.





PhantomSage said:


> Please don't do this. It's ultimately going to used as an argument in debates, and is going to cause a shitstorm if people don't agree with where their characters were placed.


Nobody uses the General Consensus argument these days & when they do 90% of us ignore it. General Consensus doesn't actually mean anything & we could make that clear when creating this "General Consensus Tier List"

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Troyse22 (Nov 21, 2016)

Saru said:


> have more NBD Tournaments
> 
> have more member contests
> 
> ...



1. Agree 100%
2. Agree 100%
3. He means (I assume) that there's far too many pinned topics, they currently take up at least half the first page
4. God no. Like others have stated, people will use it as an argument, when sometimes the general consensus is awful (see Minato beats Itachi)
(My suggestions)
5. Most of them are here as i've voiced in the other thread when discussing BD Reconstruction.

6. Mods shouldn't ignore members in PM's because they (the mods) made a mistake



HandfullofNaruto said:


> Nobody uses the General Consensus argument these days & when they do 90% of us ignore it. General Consensus doesn't actually mean anything & we could make that clear when creating this "General Consensus Tier List"



You can't deny that people will without a doubt start using general consensus as an argument. And I do see the general consensus argument come up from time to time, it's almost as annoying as Databook Stats argument

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ishmael (Nov 21, 2016)

Hmm..and don't lock good or interesting threads. Threads like posters discussing overrated characters or underrated ones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sapherosth (Nov 21, 2016)

Have more member contests, that's my vote.

The tournament thing is a given, maybe every 2-3 months, but I noticed the longer it went on the more people lost interest.

Some advice for the next tournament -

1. Keep word limit at 500 max for all matches except the final - People can't be asked to read/analyse. Additionally, have people vote for what matches they want to see, so you won't be creating unbalanced/uninteresting matches.

2. Have a clear voting criteria for voters - This creates consistent voting and it tells voters what to look for in an argument (I believe Daviz posted a similar format to what I was thinking in the final match).

3. Participants have to be voted INTO the tournament, so that means that the people who are participating are people who will make the tournament interesting and the people who voted them in will most likely participate in the tournament.


Just some general ideas.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## HandfullofNaruto (Nov 21, 2016)

Troyse22 said:


> You can't deny that people will without a doubt start using general consensus as an argument. And I do see the general consensus argument come up from time to time, it's almost as annoying as Databook Stats argument


General consensus is relevant if it's in addition to a detailed argument. I'm saying that General Consesus alone as an argument is trash & if anyone tries to use that as their argument 90% of us will ignore it.


----------



## Parallaxis (Nov 21, 2016)

Sapherosth said:


> 3. Participants have to be voted INTO the tournament, so that means that the people who are participating are people who will make the tournament interesting and the people who voted them in will most likely participate in the tournament.


This is actually a great idea.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Troyse22 (Nov 21, 2016)

Sapherosth said:


> Participants have to be voted INTO the tournament, so that means that the people who are participating are people who will make the tournament interesting and the people who voted them in will most likely participate in the tournament.



I like this as opposed to the first come first serve kinda thing with these tournaments that just wrapped up.


----------



## adeshina365 (Nov 21, 2016)

Members who have proven to consistently utilize logic and manga facts should be branded with some sort of expert identifier.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Saru (Nov 21, 2016)

adeshina365 said:


> Members who have proven to consistently utilize logic and manga facts should be branded with some sort of expert identifier.



This is an interesting one. We may actually be able to do something like this in the near future. 

We'd have to come up with some qualification criteria though.


----------



## Puppetry (Nov 21, 2016)

A general consensus tier list would just shift the burden of proof to posters with unusual opinions. 

Don't like the tier list? Too bad, now you have to argue against it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARGUS (Nov 22, 2016)

Relying on majority opinion and treating it as a valid source is probably one of the worst things to go by. 

Why? 

1. It prevents proper discussion of any battles 

2. It discourages any new opinions or insights to the battle 

3. Is avoiding the events of them the manga and just going by popularity. 

Majority opinion throughout the forums was that Itachi >> Nagato and EDo madara >> Hashirama. 
Clearly terrible ass points, backed up by no evidence which were then refuted by the manga

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## theRonin (Nov 22, 2016)

Saru said:


> This is an interesting one. We may actually be able to do something like this in the near future.
> 
> We'd have to come up with some qualification criteria though.


Number of votes acquired by the contestants in the NDB debate tournament might be a good start imo.


----------



## Saru (Nov 22, 2016)

On the tier list:

A lot of people probably won't like the idea (myself included), but I wanted to bring it up for discussion nonetheless. Regardless of how I feel, there's a way to go about doing it that doesn't stifle creativity, I think. If the tier list is something broad, like this:



> God of Shinobi
> [names]
> 
> Kage
> ...



Then I think we could work with something. Especially if there's a disclaimer like HoN mentioned. We could also make it a rule not to use the tier list as the sole justification for your argument. Again, not my favorite idea, but these are all options we can take.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Bonly (Nov 22, 2016)

I didn't say anything about cleaning up the stickies, at least I don't think so. I just said fixed them like it was before. For example when I post in this thread, this thread is still gonna be the sixth thread down the list. Before hand it would be at the top of the page as it was the thread with the most recent post.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Nov 22, 2016)

The tier list would obviously be fun for everyone to contribute on for that month or so.

The problem is it does discourage debating, how many threads have we seen lately about ranking individual shinobi?
-Rank Akatuski
-How do you guys rank Muu?
-Top 20 shinobi: is Itachi in it?
-Rank Kisame
-DEIDARA IS STRONGER THAN KISAME AND HERES WHY

The tier list would innately discourage these threads from being made, because the posters need only look at the tier list to see what the consensus is on all shinobi and where they fall in comparison to themselves.

In other words, don't do it.

I have no issue ranking the skills of the individual shinobi and documenting them in a thread though, that's just a way to guage how powerful the section thinks certain shinobi are in certain categories, sort of like an extended databook scoring from all the members on all characters over time, a hopefully more accurate one.

That won't stop certain thrreads from being made in the future, seeing as no one really does skill scoring threads often, and an overall skill score for a shinobi wouldn't dictate where they fall on a tier list, because versatility isn't necessarily power, it takes a much more detailed anaylsis of the shinobi's abilities individually to place them correctly on a tier list.

For instance, Onoki's greatest skills would reside within a Ninjutsu score section, but he is below average at Genjutsu and Taijutsu, that doesn't change the fact that his ninjutsu is so overwhelmingly useful/powerful that he would be ranked higher than a shinobi like MS Kakashi, despite MS Kakashi being adept at all three categories.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Saru (Nov 22, 2016)

Bonly said:


> I didn't say anything about cleaning up the stickies, at least I don't think so. I just said fixed them like it was before. For example when I post in this thread, this thread is still gonna be the sixth thread down the list. Before hand it would be at the top of the page as it was the thread with the most recent post.



Oh, that. I did some fooling around with the stickies, but the intention is to have the rules and guides of the NBD be the first thing on display when new members come to the NBD. I can lower the priority of some of the threads, but I don't think it makes a huge difference since Xenforo lets you see whether something new has been posted in a thread or not (and the stickied threads never have anything new in them, so... ).


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Nov 22, 2016)

Saru said:


> make a general consensus tier list





PhantomSage said:


> Please don't do this. It's ultimately going to used as an argument in debates, and is going to cause a shitstorm if people don't agree with where their characters were placed.


I second this, a general consensus tier list is not the best idea imo, as many have stated, it will simply promote terrible debating, people will hide behind the tier list rather than substantiate their opinions whatsoever.

And again, as others have already pointed out, it limits the types of threads that can be made, like any "Rank X shinobi under Y circumstances" or really any Vs battle thread, most comments in a thread like "Muu Vs Gaara" would simply consist of "refer to consensus list and /thread... gaara stomps because 11 people said so a year ago" or something along those lines.

An agreed upon tier list, while a fun idea for five minutes on paper for sure, discourages overall creativity on the forum in the long run.



Saru said:


> have more NBD Tournaments


I like this idea, itd be a nice change of pace, maybe once a month or every two months a new debate tournament of some kind is held.



adeshina365 said:


> Members who have proven to consistently utilize logic and manga facts should be branded with some sort of expert identifier.


This seems interesting as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Saru (Nov 22, 2016)

Hmm. I think when some of you think of "tier list," you're thinking of a rigorous ranking list of sorts. However, we could do something like this:



> *Naruto Battledome General Tier List*
> 
> This tier list is alphabetical.
> 
> ...



I really don't see how something this broad this discourages thread-making. It might discourage _unbalanced_ thread-making (for example, Deidara vs. Hashirama), but that'd be a good thing, not a bad thing. It's not like people often make threads about or rank characters of a completely different class, like "Neji vs. Tsunade," or "Hiashi vs. Mei." Just playing devil's advocate here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JiraiyaFlash (Nov 22, 2016)

We can do a league poll for Naruto chars and we can make legimit tier list about Naruto chars with NF users/posters

NBD Tournaments are great for atraction and couragement. 

Also we must exhort/supported the poster who is able to or willing to make fanfictions, respect threads, reviews or detailed argumentary posts. 

And all debaters are in the NBD .. No one use General segments

And NF Staff must check out NBD topics more delicately.. I saw topics like there is no location no info none condition none images.. This is must be filtered ..


----------



## Bonly (Nov 22, 2016)

Saru said:


> Oh, that. I did some fooling around with the stickies, but the intention is to have the rules and guides of the NBD be the first thing on display when new members come to the NBD. I can lower the priority of some of the threads, but I don't think it makes a huge difference since Xenforo lets you see whether something new has been posted in a thread or not (and the stickied threads never have anything new in them, so... ).



The way it you put it is fine now, it just didn't make sense to me to have a thread get posted in, and it pop up near the bottom as opposed to the top since that's how it usually worked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaVizWiz (Nov 22, 2016)

Saru said:


> Hmm. I think when some of you think of "tier list," you're thinking of a rigorous ranking list of sorts. However, we could do something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't see how something this broad this discourages thread-making. It might discourage _unbalanced_ thread-making (for example, Deidara vs. Hashirama), but that'd be a good thing, not a bad thing. It's not like people often make threads about or rank characters of a completely different class, like "Neji vs. Tsunade," or "Hiashi vs. Mei." Just playing devil's advocate here.


That discourages people from making ranking threads like the ones I noted.

Even if the general guideline list, which is what you're trying to sell a tier list as, it's still a tier list after all, doesn't affect individual combat matchups.

I like going into a debate where we try to find out where Kisame is ranked, Mu is ranked, and debate on it.

If they've already been debated on by everyone and put into a consensus position on a tier list, those threads don't get made in the future because OP has no reason to put them up when he can already see the consensus on where they're ranked.

Unless you're implying they wouldn't be put in order from strongest to weakest, and the characters were merely randomly put into the 4 classes you presented if we think they belong in that class.

In that case, they aren't really ranked, but merely put at a general level of strength, which is pretty useless when you only have 4 classes IMO, because you'd have a shinobi like Mei in the same class as Killer Bee (Kage Class), which is just absurd.


----------



## Saru (Nov 22, 2016)

DaVizWiz said:


> In that case, they aren't really ranked, but merely put at a general level of strength, which is pretty useless when you only have 4 classes IMO, because you'd have a shinobi like Mei in the same class as Killer Bee (Kage Class), which is just absurd.



That's debatable, I think. That's also where the generality comes in. But with any tier list approach, I think generality is superior to specificity to avoid the issues you mentioned.


----------



## Platypus (Nov 23, 2016)

Would like some more feedback about a possible merge with Akihabara Gallery. 

/threads/forum-naruto-avenue-akihabara-gallery.1087281/

"_Integrate Naruto Avenue into Akihabara Gallery? Yes or No?_"

(Moving to Akihabara Gallery won't affect you guys if you decide to become part of a bigger 'Battledome' subforum.)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Turrin (Nov 23, 2016)

Here's My Idea.

NBD Rankings. The Naruto World has a ranking system from Academy Student to Kage. Why not do the same with the NBD. 

We can have two Ranking 

Combat-Ranks
Teacher-Ranks

Combat-Ranks:

Academy Student
Genin
Chunin
Special Jonin
Jonin
Kage
Legendary Kage

Teacher-Ranks:

Student
Examiner 
Elite Examiner
Sensei
Professor
Sage
Elder Sage

Combat-Ranks can be achieved by getting high placements in major events, while teacher ranks can be achieved by providing quality support to these events. Additionally both a Rank up in both Ranks can be achieved via Monthly Voting (I.E. Replacing Monthly Voting with Rank Up Voting).

-----

So let me give an example. 

Let's say Next Month we have an event called:

Academy Graduation Exam

In this event like Ryu's tournament, but since it's only an Academy Exam we maybe make the event quicker with smaller word count and perhaps absences of rebuttals. 

Then let's say 25 people participate. We can award the Top 5 or Top 3 placers with Rank of Genin. Perhaps give the winner the title of Top-Genin or No 1 Genin.

Then at the same time we can have people volunteer to be organizers. These individuals would be required to plan out rounds, tally votes, and produce high quality votes themselves in a certain number of matches. If these individuals perform these tasks aptly, then they will be awarded the title of Examiner at the end of the event. With maybe Examiners voting for MVP, and that person being awarded Top Examiner. 


Then maybe next month or two we'd host a similar event.

Then once we have enough people who have the Genin Rank we could host a Chunin Exams, where the match criteria will be more challenging for competitors and therefore more challenging for Organizers to create. With those placing earning the title of Chunin and those examiners doing their job correctly, being promoted to Elite Examiner.

Then in later ranks we can have maybe individual duels and different style events to rank up higher.
--------

Now Let me explain why I think this would be good for the NBD

1) It would encourage people to participate in NBD Events, for the chance of ranking up and being distinguished as quality posters. 

2) It would be a on-going process, considering it would not be easy to achieve the higher ranks, so it would keep traffic into NBD for a long time, not just for 1 or 2 events until people eventually get burned out. We can also eventually add other Ranks later on once enough people have achieved Legendary-Kage and Elder-Sage, so it has growth potential even beyond what I outlined here

3) The duel ranking system would ensure that even after someone became Genin or Examiner, they could participate on the other end to achieve Ranks in that system. I.E. if Empathy wins the tournament and become a Genin, and then we have another Achademy Exams Tournament Next Month, he could than participate as an organizer to earn the rank of Examiner.

4) If we do Rank up voting at the end of the month it would incentivize traffic and quality posting in threads outside the event as you can Rank up by being voted for your posts outside of the main events as well.

------

Of course this would require greater refinement and significant planning, but I think that it would be worthwhile for the forum, and if Naruto-Fan pays me I'll organize the whole thing  

But in all seriousness I think it would be a good idea worth exploring

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Rai (Nov 23, 2016)

Itachi vs anyone should be banned since he's invincible.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Parallaxis (Nov 23, 2016)

Turrin said:


> Here's My Idea.
> 
> NBD Rankings. The Naruto World has a ranking system from Academy Student to Kage. Why not do the same with the NBD.
> 
> ...


Shit man. But this at the same time may also cause a decrease in thread making, seeing as how most are going to be debating.

This is an interesting idea tho


----------



## Turrin (Nov 23, 2016)

PhantomSage said:


> Shit man. But this at the same time may also cause a decrease in thread making, seeing as how most are going to be debating.
> 
> This is an interesting idea tho


I think Changing Member of the Month Voting, to Rank up Voting would resolve this problem. As someone could achieve a Rank up for creating Quality Threads or Quality posting in Threads, even outside of Events or when Events are not going on. 

For example maybe I only lightly participate in events, voting in a few matches, but I'm doing quality posts and threads throughout the NBD, I could still be voted to be promoted based on that in the monthly Rank Up Thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Nov 25, 2016)

I don't mind the idea of a General Tier List. It doesn't need to be taken as your bible because obviously not everyone will agree, but a polling system (kind of like what KL has with character popularity polls) with discussion inside would generate activity for quite a while.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 25, 2016)

Perhaps we should get a banner at the top of the forums, something one of us could either find and use or make? For instance, let's say this past month there were an abundant amount of Kisame threads perhaps a banner depicting Kisame beating Hagoromo or some parody would be hilarious.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 25, 2016)

Saru said:


> Hmm. I think when some of you think of "tier list," you're thinking of a rigorous ranking list of sorts. However, we could do something like this:
> 
> I really don't see how something this broad this discourages thread-making. It might discourage _unbalanced_ thread-making (for example, Deidara vs. Hashirama), but that'd be a good thing, not a bad thing. It's not like people often make threads about or rank characters of a completely different class, like "Neji vs. Tsunade," or "Hiashi vs. Mei." Just playing devil's advocate here.


I would actually stay away from anything that remotely emphasizes this as some form of common sense should be required to post. although troll threads should be allowed I think, Nikushimi used to make the best posts regarding them


----------



## Parallaxis (Nov 25, 2016)

Ryuzaki said:


> Perhaps we should get a banner at the top of the forums, something one of us could either find and use or make? For instance, let's say this past month there were an abundant amount of Kisame threads perhaps a banner depicting Kisame beating Hagoromo or some parody would be hilarious.


Yes, and have the scan of Kisame saying "The stronger my opponent is the stronger I become"


----------



## Troyse22 (Nov 25, 2016)

Ryuzaki said:


> Perhaps we should get a banner at the top of the forums, something one of us could either find and use or make? For instance, let's say this past month there were an abundant amount of Kisame threads perhaps a banner depicting Kisame beating Hagoromo or some parody would be hilarious.



I think professor would be able to do that, the guy always has funny parodies of some sort.



PhantomSage said:


> Yes, and have the scan of Kisame saying "The stronger my opponent is the stronger I become"



If only people would just have fun and not take everything so seriously...but...16.


----------



## Troyse22 (Nov 25, 2016)

Ryuzaki said:


> Perhaps we should get a banner at the top of the forums, something one of us could either find and use or make? For instance, let's say this past month there were an abundant amount of Kisame threads perhaps a banner depicting Kisame beating Hagoromo or some parody would be hilarious.



For Itachi threads have the scan of Itachi is invincible.


----------



## Parallaxis (Nov 25, 2016)

Troyse22 said:


> If only people would just have fun and not take everything so seriously...but...16.


Wtf? It wasn't serious, it was a joke too.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 25, 2016)

PhantomSage said:


> Yes, and have the scan of Kisame saying "The stronger my opponent is the stronger I become"


I am not opposed to anything that plays on the current status of the Battledome.

I wish we had this when Izaya was in Prime Part 2 Pre-War Arc Orochimaru mode

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Nov 25, 2016)

Ryuzaki said:


> I am not opposed to anything that plays on the current status of the Battledome.
> 
> I wish we had this when Izaya was in Prime Part 2 Pre-War Arc Orochimaru mode



Isn't that the guy who was saying that pre war arc Oro was above war arc oro with ET?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Parallaxis (Nov 25, 2016)

Troyse22 said:


> Isn't that the guy who was saying that pre war arc Oro was above war arc oro with ET?





Troyse22 said:


> Isn't that the guy who was saying that pre war arc Oro was above war arc oro with ET?


No, he said that P1 Oro > Itachi.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## theRonin (Nov 25, 2016)

PhantomSage said:


> No, he said that P1 Oro > Itachi.


Seriously?
Even after Orochimaru admitted his inferiority?


----------



## Parallaxis (Nov 25, 2016)

@Troyse22 
@Ichibat 

Yeah, he has this 40k word essay on it. If you take the feats, you can make a decent case for Oro winning, but Kishi intended for Itachi to be above Oro, by having Oro say it was a "dream to beat Itachi",so that's what I'll believe.

Unless this is War Arc with ET of course.


----------



## theRonin (Nov 25, 2016)

PhantomSage said:


> Yeah, he has this 40k word essay on it. If you take the feats, you can make a decent case for Oro winning, but Kishi intended for Itachi to be above Oro, by having Oro say it was a "dream to beat Itachi",so that's what I'll believe.


Do you by anychance have a link?


----------



## Troyse22 (Nov 25, 2016)

PhantomSage said:


> @Troyse22
> @Ichibat
> 
> Yeah, he has this 40k word essay on it. If you take the feats, you can make a decent case for Oro winning, but Kishi intended for Itachi to be above Oro, by having Oro say it was a "dream to beat Itachi",so that's what I'll believe.
> ...



I'd definitely read the essay, it's possible he could shift my opinion. I always enjoy the underdog kind of poster, guess it's cause I relate haha.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 25, 2016)

I'm sure you have your own on Kisame

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Parallaxis (Nov 25, 2016)

@Troyse22 
@Ichibat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theRonin (Nov 25, 2016)

PhantomSage said:


> @Troyse22
> @Ichibat


Thank you.


----------



## theRonin (Nov 25, 2016)

@PhantomSage  it's gonna take some while to finish reading that. He's put some serious work into it.


----------



## Troyse22 (Nov 25, 2016)

Ryuzaki said:


> I'm sure you have your own on Kisame



Truthfully i've been working on why Kisame beats several high tier shinobi in Microsoft word for a few weeks now. I'm currently working on VOTE Madara and EMS Sasuke. But both of those arguments together have only equated to a few thousand words.



Ichibat said:


> @PhantomSage  it's gonna take some while to finish reading that. He's put some serious work into it.



He really went in depth, i'm certainly not up to reading that right now, but I look forward to it. Jesus there's so much to read!

But the way he went in depth makes me truly think he might be right, cause based on a quick glance he left nothing out.


----------



## theRonin (Nov 25, 2016)

Troyse22 said:


> He really went in depth, i'm certainly not up to reading that right now, but I look forward to it. Jesus there's so much to read!
> 
> But the way he went in depth makes me truly think he might be right, cause based on a quick glance he left nothing out.


Yeah. There's about 5 parts of that analysis. It certainly will be hard to read in one go but I'll try.


----------



## Parallaxis (Nov 25, 2016)

Troyse22 said:


> Truthfully i've been working on why Kisame beats several high tier shinobi in Microsoft word for a few weeks now. I'm currently working on VOTE Madara and EMS Sasuke. But both of those arguments together have only equated to a few thousand words.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, he left nothing out, but Kishi blatantly disagrees, since Oro outright admitted inferiority.

He just plays the P1 statement card.


----------



## Parallaxis (Nov 25, 2016)

@Troyse22

Link me the Kisame > EMS Sasuke/Madara essay once you're done.


----------



## Sapherosth (Nov 25, 2016)

Just because something is long doesn't mean it's right or accurate. It's just repeated BS.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Parallaxis (Nov 25, 2016)

Sapherosth said:


> Just because something is long doesn't mean it's right or accurate. It's just repeated BS.


Right, especially when you consider the fact that Oro straight out admitted inferiority to Itachi which I fell takes precedence over a P1 statement and a vague af Sansukimi argument.

Unless this is War Arc with ET of course.


----------



## Sapherosth (Nov 25, 2016)

PhantomSage said:


> Right, especially when you consider the fact that Oro straight out admitted inferiority to Itachi which I fell takes precedence over a P1 statement and a vague af Sansukimi argument.
> 
> Unless this is War Arc with ET of course.




I am not even counting the part 1 statement. From a pure feats perspective, Itachi can destroy Oro.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 26, 2016)

War Arc Orochimaru is probably the only incarnation of Orochimaru that can defeat Itachi (at least feat-wise), if he ever finds the perfect body and undergoes the sage training then he would also defeat Itachi. Other than that, Orochimaru was weaker via portrayal, depicting premise and traditional influences (i.e. Susano'o vs. Yamata no Orochi).


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 26, 2016)

I really like Ryuuzaki's idea of making a banner every month with some kind of circlejerk of the month.

We had similar thing going on in Soul Society Telegrams before Bleach ended.



Troyse22 said:


> Truthfully i've been working on why Kisame beats several high tier shinobi in Microsoft word for a few weeks now. I'm currently working on *VOTE Madara* and EMS Sasuke.


wtf. also link me the finished version pls


----------



## Parallaxis (Nov 26, 2016)

t0xeus said:


> I really like Ryuuzaki's idea of making a banner every month with some kind of circlejerk of the month.
> 
> We had similar thing going on in Soul Society Telegrams before Bleach ended.
> 
> ...



I hope Madara doesn't have the Kyuubi for sake of Kisame not getting jailraped 100000000x. 

Even w/o it he still rapes.
--PS oneshots
--Yasaka Magatama oneshots

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 26, 2016)

PhantomSage said:


> I hope Madara doesn't have the Kyuubi for sake of Kisame not getting jailraped 100000000x.
> 
> Even w/o it he still rapes.
> --PS oneshots
> --Yasaka Magatama oneshots


Idk I can see Yasaka Magatama getting countered by Daikodan or something, but Susanoo in V3 alone just fks up Kisame with swords etc, unless you believe that Samehada can absorb that shit before it makes contact, which is bs.

But let's not go OT.


----------



## Saru (Nov 27, 2016)

So, the two main new suggestions:

joke banners
Turrin's ranking idea
I really love the banner idea, so I'll see if we can get something like that going. I have some experience editing, so making a banner wouldn't be hard, and I know some of you all have experience editing too. For the ranks, we could use all or some of the ranks from the Storm games:



> Rank 1 - Trainee (BP: 0 - 500)
> Rank 2 - Student Reserves (BP: 500 - 1,000)
> Rank 3 - Underclassman (BP: 1,000 - 1,500)
> Rank 4 - Upperclassman (BP: 1,500 - 2,500)
> ...



I think it's an idea still in development, but we can vote on or discuss it more in-depth along with the tier list later, before the year is over.


----------



## Parallaxis (Nov 27, 2016)

@Saru

Just got a good idea.
We could have regular debates, not tournaments, rather just a single debate round between two posters. These could be organized more frequently, and instead of a big prize, the prize for winning one of these "regular" debates would be an increase in rank.

We can still have big debate Tournaments every couple months.


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 27, 2016)

Turrin said:


> Here's My Idea.
> 
> NBD Rankings. The Naruto World has a ranking system from Academy Student to Kage. Why not do the same with the NBD.
> 
> ...


Personally I don't like this, higher ranked people would have advantage in debating (even if subconsciously), the best thing about battledome in general is that everybody can be a star by writing a good post or making a good argument, but when you suddenly have a debate including gennin vs kage or whatever, people will just tunnel-vision on kage's arguments since he is known experienced user. It would just discourage newer users in my opinion.
What I liked the most here is that everyone gets a fresh start with each post without anybody judging really who is writing anything, like even Izaya would get some month-nominations even with how absurd his posts were sometimes.

For an example I personally would be skipping a guy's post who has 2000+ posts in battledome but hardstuck in genin rank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Turrin (Nov 27, 2016)

t0xeus said:


> Personally I don't like this, higher ranked people would have advantage in debating (even if subconsciously), the best thing about battledome in general is that everybody can be a star by writing a good post or making a good argument, but when you suddenly have a debate including gennin vs kage or whatever, people will just tunnel-vision on kage's arguments since he is known experienced user. It would just discourage newer users in my opinion.
> What I liked the most here is that everyone gets a fresh start with each post without anybody judging really who is writing anything, like even Izaya would get some month-nominations even with how absurd his posts were sometimes.
> 
> For an example I personally would be skipping a guy's post who has 2000+ posts in battledome but hardstuck in genin rank.


I think people who have proven that they can produce quality work should get an advantage. And it should be harder for a newbie to defeat a Vet in a debate.



Saru said:


> I think it's an idea still in development, but we can vote on or discuss it more in-depth along with the tier list later, before the year is over.


I like the Game Ranks as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 28, 2016)

Turrin said:


> And it should be harder for a newbie to defeat a Vet in a debate.


But why? This isn't a role-playing naruto board, it's just a debating board about battles where everyone should start witch each post from 0 and win the argument depending on his points etc.

Rankings are just too messy and they won't reflect someone's quality of posts at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bonly (Nov 28, 2016)

What if I don't want to be ranked? Will that be forced upon me anyway?


----------



## Turrin (Nov 29, 2016)

t0xeus said:


> But why? This isn't a role-playing naruto board, it's just a debating board about battles where everyone should start witch each post from 0 and win the argument depending on his points etc.


It's not like you can't beat someone with a higher rank. All you said is someone with a higher rank might get a subtle psychological advantage because people will take their arguments a bit more seriously. I think that's only fair and already honestly occurs to a certain extent with the labels NBD Vet and NBD Newbie.



> Rankings are just too messy and they won't reflect someone's quality of posts at all.


This highly depends on how the Rankings are achieved.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Saru (Nov 29, 2016)

PhantomSage said:


> @Saru
> 
> Just got a good idea.
> We could have regular debates, not tournaments, rather just a single debate round between two posters. These could be organized more frequently, and instead of a big prize, the prize for winning one of these "regular" debates would be an increase in rank.
> ...



I like this idea, but I'm afraid it'd make tournaments lose their glamour. The debate aspect is the one thing the tournaments have going for them, aside from the big prizes.



Bonly said:


> What if I don't want to be ranked? Will that be forced upon me anyway?



No, it wouldn't be forced.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 29, 2016)

Saru said:


> No, it wouldn't be forced.


Except for Bonly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UchihaX28 (Dec 9, 2016)

Maybe a character analysis section for the Battledome would be an interesting idea. Perhaps we can make a thread dedicated for voting for people who want to make a long essay to thoroughly analyze a character's feats. It'd be an interesting thing seeing how passionate a few members here are about specific characters and I think it'd be rather informative.


----------



## t0xeus (Dec 9, 2016)

UchihaX28 said:


> Maybe a character analysis section for the Battledome would be an interesting idea. Perhaps we can make a thread dedicated for voting for people who want to make a long essay to thoroughly analyze a character's feats. It'd be an interesting thing seeing how passionate a few members here are about specific characters and I think it'd be rather informative.


As far as I know feat-summary posts or whatever are allowed here and some users include them in their posts anyways, but I think most people here skip through essays like that, including me.

I am not totally against the idea, but I just think it's not needed as people can already do that nowadays even without an existing 'official' thread.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Dec 9, 2016)

t0xeus said:


> As far as I know feat-summary posts or whatever are allowed here and some users include them in their posts anyways, but I think most people here skip through essays like that, including me.
> 
> I am not totally against the idea, but I just think it's not needed as people can already do that nowadays even without an existing 'official' thread.



I would prefer it. I think it'd be good to have a few stickied threads with long in-depth analysis of a character's capabilities for newer members who want to be educated enough to defend themselves in a real debate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Parallaxis (Dec 18, 2016)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> We can't do like a respect post, thread highlighting feats for characters?


I can do those. I've already done ones for Deidara and Nagato.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Parallaxis (Dec 18, 2016)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> I mean, make a thread like that, and sticky it so we wouldn't have to contanstly look for feats.


Well, it would be extremely tiring to make feat threads for all characters.


----------



## t0xeus (Jan 7, 2017)

What about getting our own reaction icon?

Other sub-boards have it. For an example Dragon Ball have "NINGEN" or Chucklefudge Woods have "Old", "Bad Spelling", "Dumb".


----------



## Parallaxis (Jan 7, 2017)

t0xeus said:


> What about getting our own reaction icon?
> 
> Other sub-boards have it. For an example Dragon Ball have "NINGEN" or Chucklefudge Woods have "Old", "Bad Spelling", "Dumb".


We need the "Dumb" rating.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Parallaxis (Jan 7, 2017)

t0xeus said:


> What about getting our own reaction icon?
> 
> Other sub-boards have it. For an example Dragon Ball have "NINGEN" or Chucklefudge Woods have "Old", "Bad Spelling", "Dumb".


How bout something like this

*Spoiler*: __ 









The Icon would be a book


----------



## t0xeus (Jan 7, 2017)

PhantomSage said:


> How bout something like this
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


That sounds fun.

But we should have a thread on this made by mod and then people can post their ideas - in the end we would just vote for the best one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LostSelf (Feb 4, 2017)

adeshina365 said:


> Members who have proven to consistently utilize logic and manga facts should be branded with some sort of expert identifier.



@Saru use your overwhelming power that matches Katsuyu's to make this happen!


----------



## t0xeus (Feb 5, 2017)

t0xeus said:


> What about getting our own reaction icon?
> 
> Other sub-boards have it. For an example Dragon Ball have "NINGEN" or Chucklefudge Woods have "Old", "Bad Spelling", "Dumb".


idk why mods haven't caught up on this yet

seriously, such a simple idea yet it would be fun and refreshing to have

either super lazy or just burned out

@Saru


----------



## Parallaxis (Feb 5, 2017)

t0xeus said:


> idk why mods haven't caught up on this yet
> 
> seriously, such a simple idea yet it would be fun and refreshing to have
> 
> ...


>Saru was last seen Jan 16, 2017


----------



## t0xeus (Feb 5, 2017)

PhantomSage said:


> >Saru was last seen Jan 16, 2016


*2017
also my post:
> ,


----------



## Troyse22 (Feb 5, 2017)

This thread was more of a PR stunt than actually asking people what they want and delivering.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JiraiyaFlash (Feb 10, 2017)

Ranking system will create  hierarchy and Hierarchy will create chaos and envy. So ı dont think that forum needs these..
And joke bars ?! Yeah it is good but not for that forum.

With all my respect but ... I have experience in forums since 2005.. I started with NBA forums, then Music, then Comics then Manga and . I was a moderator for twice of the biggest forum in their area of my country. And I runned one website of my own about popular nerd culture as administrator and head writer. And now ım  working on some other projects .. And ı also experienced writer stuff for NBA and Comics too.

So ı kinda have experience on these type of portals.. and what ı see in NF.. its too shaggy to deal with rivalry humor.

I see so many rivalry between posters, ı see so many bias, so many sarcasm and cursing or insulting that mods are actually let it.

I'm not saying "this forum is bad". I think its great and ım just a new comer.. I came to this realm ı guess september of october 2016. But even in that time ı saw some groundbreaking and downfall in terms of the morals of the debaters.

And lack of versatility about "all forum".

So making ranks, and jokes just make sarcasm and rivalry more powerfull and this is gonna cost more problems to dealing with for the mods and users.

So , this is only my poor personal opinion you dont have to take serious of course.. But ı know what forums is and what can happens to them a little. And ı said this these thigs due to my knowledge. Good Days peope

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## UchihaX28 (Feb 10, 2017)

My concern is that none of our suggestions have been enacted yet.


----------



## Troyse22 (Feb 10, 2017)

UchihaX28 said:


> My concern is that none of our suggestions have been enacted yet.





Troyse22 said:


> This thread was more of a PR stunt than actually asking people what they want and delivering.


----------



## Bookworm (Feb 12, 2017)

How about a Create a Jutsu Contest? A theme based contest where contestants will create a jutsu based on the theme the Moderators choose. There could be possibly more restrictions. 3 people's jutsu will win based on creativity of jutsu, usefulness of jutsu, sticking to the theme, if the jutsu is plausible and make sense within the rules of the universe and the cool factor. Or the mods could choose some completely different factors to judge by.

As a reward for the top 3, I'm not sure you guys would have to come up with that.


----------



## Platypus (Feb 13, 2017)

@Saru and @Kai have been inactive as moderators and @Atlantic Storm said he's busy with his studies irl, so @Daenerys Stormborn has been handling the section pretty much on her lonesome for quite some time now. 

I could help out with these suggestions, but there are some other things I want to do first in Konoha Library and the staff sections which take priority. I'll petition the admins to add a _speshul_ NBD rating but you guys will have to put forth suggestions (something clever, but inoffensive – probably ought to make a 16x16 icon as well) & eventually vote for the best one, on your own.

Maybe I can get @DVD to help out a bit. Makes sense since he regularly posts in this section (whereas I don't).

Obviously, neither of us have mod powers here, but I think things might get moving faster if you have us to back you up and do the smod/admin requests and whatnot.

Could one of you please summarize all the suggestions NBD regulars have more or less agreed on so far, from this thread as well as other feedback threads?

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 13, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Maybe I can get @DVD to help out a bit. Makes sense since he regularly posts in this section (whereas I don't).


Sure why not. More or less have been glancing over the place in Saru's absence anyway.


----------



## Troyse22 (Feb 13, 2017)

DVD said:


> Sure why not. More or less have been glancing over the place in Saru's absence anyway.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Feb 13, 2017)

I like the idea of a custom banner for the section, as well as a custom rating (though unfortunately I don't have any specific ideas for either).

I'm not as sure about the idea of a ranking system, since I do think it could lead to people dismissing someone's post just because they're a lower rank (or, conversely, accepting a weak argument as the gospel truth just because it comes from someone of a higher rank).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bonly (Feb 14, 2017)

A suggestion I have is that we get another mod, one that's gonna be active to help DS as this isn't the first time she's had to move this section by herself for a decent amount of time IIRC as well as help clean up the BD and get some of these ideas rolling


----------



## UchihaX28 (Feb 15, 2017)

Bonly said:


> A suggestion I have is that we get another mod, one that's gonna be active to help DS as this isn't the first time she's had to move this section by herself for a decent amount of time IIRC as well as help clean up the BD and get some of these ideas rolling



Good idea. I pledge to be a great mod for this community, any disagreements before we proceed?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Feb 15, 2017)

Another mod 

@Daenerys Stormborn how would this be done?

Maybe we could vote for people who would make good mods and have an interest in being mods?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Feb 15, 2017)

UchihaX28 said:


> Good idea. I pledge to be a great mod for this community, any disagreements before we proceed?



Just remember, even as a mod

I will take your eyes, so I can see through your bias!


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 16, 2017)

Extra mods don't really help a section, the battledome is one of the most active naruto sections but it's actually a lot less toxic than the nf cafe which is for example under one mod at the moment

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Bonly (Feb 16, 2017)

~M~ said:


> Extra mods don't really help a section, the battledome is one of the most active naruto sections but it's actually a lot less toxic than the nf cafe which is for example under one mod at the moment



I'd disagree. We got one active mod as of now, well at least to my knowledge. Saru's been gone for a while and he's been spotty for a the past few months, I haven't seen Kai in god knows how long and AS has always seem to be quite busy most of the time for the last few years now that I think about it. That leaves DS all by herself which would be quite a bit. 

Look at the MoTM nom thread. She'd have to go through most people's history and see who deserves to be shortlisted and when you get people noming 6 people constantly, that's a big task for one person in addition to their outside life. Now add in the constant baiting and flaming and all that jazz that gets reported(I know I do my fair share and then some) that she'll have to constantly look at, that's quite a bit of time there. This section is pretty active in that I can go to work for 8 hours and add in about an extra hour for travel time and there will be so many threads that has been posted in that it almost goes on for the whole page which is alot of checking she has to do along with her outside life. 

I'd say an extra mod helps her out more so as all the work load won't be on her and helps have things run a bit smoother so that way threads like the MoTM voting and nom threads are on time instead of late for example. Honestly outside of some posts needing to be checked, the NBD isn't all that bad and doesn't really need much modding(that I know of at least) so if an extra mod can help with the main things that need to be done then I'd say that an extra mod would help the section

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 16, 2017)

With that logic there's a lot of sections that need more monitoring and the powers that be, since it's a social circle first and foremost, is adverse to the process of indoctrination of someone new.

Again, I refresh the new posts frequently and post in a lot of sections. I'm not saying your opinion is unfounded, but I would say that the cafe, chatterbox, and arguably the OBD could all do with another moderator as well. The administration just don't seem to care though.

What certain moderators will even tell you is that it's up to the members to solve our own problems. Take that as you will.


----------



## Troyse22 (Feb 16, 2017)

~M~ said:


> With that logic there's a lot of sections that need more monitoring and the powers that be, since it's a social circle first and foremost, is adverse to the process of indoctrination of someone new.
> 
> Again, I refresh the new posts frequently and post in a lot of sections. I'm not saying your opinion is unfounded, but I would say that the cafe, chatterbox, and arguably the OBD could all do with another moderator as well. The administration just don't seem to care though.
> 
> What certain moderators will even tell you is that it's up to the members to solve our own problems. Take that as you will.




Gross.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bonly (Feb 16, 2017)

~M~ said:


> With that logic there's a lot of sections that need more monitoring and the powers that be, since it's a social circle first and foremost, is adverse to the process of indoctrination of someone new.
> 
> Again, I refresh the new posts frequently and post in a lot of sections. I'm not saying your opinion is unfounded, but I would say that the cafe, chatterbox, and arguably the OBD could all do with another moderator as well. The administration just don't seem to care though.
> 
> What certain moderators will even tell you is that it's up to the members to solve our own problems. Take that as you will.



If other sections are having the same problem then I would say that a simple solution would be to give them another mod as well, I don't see the problem with it unless they have limit on the number of mods they can have though certain problems we can't really solve on our own though in which the mods are needed but if they don't care I guess all we can do is keep complain until they try to at least meet us half way or something

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 16, 2017)

I agree it might just be a long while complaining, it's not a lonely struggle though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platypus (Feb 19, 2017)

Stormborn will be taking a step back due to irl obligations. Goose is supposedly going to up his activity in the near future. Saru is dealing with internet issues or something and can't be around. Kai was retired.

@DVD and I will be the section's backup for the time being. But we're looking for a new primary section mod for sure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 20, 2017)

Ahhh i love the idea of a ranking system between posters

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 20, 2017)

La presagio said:


> Ahhh i love the idea of a ranking system between posters


Please be sarcasm 

Where was this proposed anyways it's a bad idea and he should feel bad


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 20, 2017)

~M~ said:


> Please be sarcasm
> 
> Where was this proposed anyways it's a bad idea and he should feel bad



Ehh not for sure but someone on page 5 or 6 responded to the original poster saying It's a bad idea.


----------



## t0xeus (Feb 21, 2017)

~M~ said:


> Please be sarcasm
> 
> Where was this proposed anyways it's a bad idea and he should feel bad


don't worry, it's not gonna go through

1) nothing went through even if it had 100% approval of everyone
2) this idea exactly was flamed to hell by everyone including me since it's bs


----------



## Platypus (Feb 21, 2017)

How anal should I be about "non-contributive" posts or posts that require "more reasoning" as stated by the section rules? 



Suu said:


> *1. Post constructively, insightfully and with purpose.*
> Nobody learns anything from reading a post that reads "sasori in a curbstomp" – that sort of posting is meaningless. If all you want to do is throw in a vote, then vote in the thread's poll if it has one. If you're going to reply in a thread, then try to have something meaningful to say on the topic. DO NOT post things such as ‘I agree with user’ repeatedly as that basically adds nothing to the debate. Similarly, posts that simply restate the OP's stipulations/conditions will not be accepted as having sufficient reasoning.
> 
> Posts that do not contribute to the discussion at hand or provide insufficient reasoning will be deleted with the message "Please provide more reasoning" or "Non-contributive" and noted down by the moderator. If these types of posts are made by the same user repeatedly, that user will receive a warning and subsequent section ban if they continue.


----------



## Platypus (Feb 21, 2017)

*Suggestions so far?:*


*New rating:* 
I'll post a thread for rating submissions/suggestions later today. Will probably be in collaboration with KL. Hopefully we'll get plenty of submissions that way. After the submission deadline, staff will make a shortlist followed by public voting. The winner receives a prize and his/her rating will be added.


*More debate tournaments:* 
This will have to come from regulars for the time being. I'm in no position to start hosting NBD tournaments.


*Section banner:* 
We're currently doing a Banner Contest in KL. Do you guys want me do post one here as well? Or keep it simple, and post a thread like the ones in the Telegrams sections?


*New mod:* 
[MOD]It's being discussed in Beer Gardens at the moment.[/MOD] We have at least one candidate in mind. Public voting process? Yeah, prolly not going to happen…


*More (member) contests:* 
What categories would you like to see? Thread of the Month (+ eventual subcategories) is also an option. If this sections ends up having a bazillion contests, I'll probably consolidate these within just a few threads or something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 21, 2017)

Platypus said:


> How anal should I be about "non-contributive" posts or posts that require "more reasoning" as stated by the section rules?


This should only apply to people who are just shitposting because often people won't make sense, reason filled posts until they've been quoted once and that's fine as it is. 

Thread of the month and new rating are best ideas.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 21, 2017)

Also could present others awards such as funniest member of the month, kindest, instead of just member of the month, best debater of the month that would be for the poster people feel debated the best and consistently and member would be just a poster who was balanced overall and  well rounded poster.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Feb 21, 2017)

Platypus said:


> *New rating:*
> I'll post a thread for rating submissions/suggestions later today. Will probably be in collaboration with KL. Hopefully we'll get plenty of submissions that way. After the submission deadline, staff will make a shortlist followed by public voting. The winner receives a prize and his/her rating will be added.



Nobody wants a NBD wide rating system, it'd create elitism among the high rated, and those who are low rated wouldn't have their opinions credited.

Things along the lines of "he's low rated, ignore him" and such. 

Our member of the month threads are all we need.



Platypus said:


> *More debate tournaments:*
> This will have to come from regulars for the time being. I'm in no position to start hosting NBD tournaments.



We have the TBCA created by @Sapherosth to which people are not currently participating, although I think that has more to do with the first round of bad judges, making people fearful of participating.



Platypus said:


> *Section banner:*
> We're currently doing a Banner Contest in KL. Do you guys want me do post one here as well? Or keep it simple, and post a thread like the ones in the Telegrams sections?



I like this, as others have voiced before me, whoever the mods perceive to be the most popular Shinobi in the BD (most discussed shinobi) will be the Banner for the NBD, either a funny banner or a "cool" banner. 2 months ago it'd have been Kisame, last month it would have been Minato, this month it would probably be...Jiraiya maybe?



Platypus said:


> *New mod:*
> [MOD]It's being discussed in Beer Gardens at the moment.[/MOD] We have at least one candidate in mind. Public voting process? Yeah, prolly not going to happen…



Why shouldn't the people you guys are moderating be chosen by the people who are being moderated?

Sort of a democratic process.

List the candidates similar to MOTM, and have the NBD vote for them. Keep the poll open for 2 weeks so active and semi-active members can vote. 

Frankly, i'd want someone who's active in the NBD, not just some nobody that came in from another section and has no idea of who the people are in the NBD, and i'm sure most NBD members would appreciate that as well.



Platypus said:


> *More (member) contests:*
> What categories would you like to see? Thread of the Month (+ eventual subcategories) is also an option. If this sections ends up having a bazillion contests, I'll probably consolidate these within just a few threads or something.



Most controversial debater, Most active debater (post count) within the month etc etc, i'm sure the NBD could think of quite a few more.

Have the reward for winning these categories be permanently colored text, or larger sig etc etc.




Seriously, why did you guys take our big sigs away? I think the vocal minority really called the shots here regarding the sig change. I agree some sigs got nuts, but now we have these tiny little boxes.

Gives us our sigs back @Platypus (I get that it's not solely your decision lol)



Platypus said:


> How anal should I be about "non-contributive" posts or posts that require "more reasoning" as stated by the section rules?



I mean, when someone says "X curbs them" without giving an explanation, it's either 

1. They simply don't have time to post a ton of reasoning
or 
2. They have no substance to back up their opinion.

If they do that kind of stuff consistently, let them know they need to cut it out, however if it's a once every blue moon thing, leave them alone.

As for the trolls of the NBD (3 are in my mind as I say this) just shut them down with perma bans if they never actually debate, only troll. It's sickening seeing those same 3 members go months without so much as a warning.

To add to that @Platypus pin a thread to the top of the forums, letting us know of NBD members who have been warned and/or banned that month, so we know action is actually being taken against the worst of the worst.

I'm sick of this "oh we don't want to let anyone know you were warned" stuff. 

To add to this, only do this to people whos cases are "resolved". Don't do this to people are still disputing a warning/ban/whatever

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 21, 2017)

La presagio said:


> Also could present others awards such as funniest member of the month, kindest, instead of just member of the month, best debater of the month that would be for the poster people feel debated the best and consistently and member would be just a poster who was balanced overall and  well rounded poster.


That's what we do in the chatterbox. It's kind of fun. 

Another possible chatterbox idea is the "hunger game" thread where the every naruto character is put into a random simulator to see who comes out on top. It's fun to just joke around and joke while the host posts the results each round of who randomly killed who and how


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 21, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> Nobody wants a NBD wide rating system, it'd create elitism among the high rated, and those who are low rated wouldn't have their opinions credited.
> 
> Things along the lines of "he's low rated, ignore him" and such.
> 
> Our member of the month threads are all we need.


I disagree, no one ignores posters with high "Ningen" ratings in the dragon ball section, in fact, all it does is encourage participation. If you feel a post is dumb/silly, give it a ningen rating, and if you think it's not, better give it a good rating so it doesn't get too many Ningen ratings. This is how Weiss has so many fucking likes. The section encourages ratings and since they're there, we may as well use them.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Feb 21, 2017)

Hey all, as you've probably noticed, I have taken a step back from active modding (hence the "Retired Mod" title), as I'm starting a time-consuming project IRL. As Platypus mentioned, the process of choosing a new mod for the NBD has been started. 

In the meantime, @Platypus and @DVD have generously offered to lend their support to the NBD mod team.



Troyse22 said:


> Nobody wants a NBD wide rating system, it'd create elitism among the high rated, and those who are low rated wouldn't have their opinions credited.
> 
> Things along the lines of "he's low rated, ignore him" and such.
> 
> Our member of the month threads are all we need.



I think Platypus was talking about the idea of a custom rating for NBD posts--something like the existing Like/Friendly/Informative/etc ratings, but it would only exist in the NBD.


----------



## Parallaxis (Feb 21, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> (3 are in my mind as I say this)


 Can I take a guess?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Feb 21, 2017)

PhantomSage said:


> Can I take a guess?



I think you can guess 2, but not 3 

But by all means go ahead, I always get a kick out of seeing "last edited by a moderator X minutes/hours ago"


----------



## Bonly (Feb 21, 2017)

When it comes to non-contributive and more reasoning post, I'd say how anal you are is up to you. I personally don't mind seeing one liners and such if the victory of the thread is clear otherwise I'd allow it every once in a while from posters but if it happens quite a bit then away the post should go. As for the new mod I just hope you pick someone that's quite active be it them posting alot or even if they lurk alot, as long as their active and get things done then I'd be good.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Platypus (Feb 22, 2017)

So.. I'll go ahead and post a sticky where people can post NBD Banner/Header suggestions (like )? Or did you guys have something else in mind when you suggested the banner idea?

**


----------



## Parallaxis (Feb 22, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> I think you can guess 2, but not 3
> 
> But by all means go ahead, I always get a kick out of seeing "last edited by a moderator X minutes/hours ago"


Icegaze
GT

As for the third, you guessed it, I'm stuck between HoN and TD

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Bonly (Feb 23, 2017)

When I reported a post I got an alert on it being reviewed and deleted so whoever idea that was, you the real MVP


----------



## Troyse22 (Feb 23, 2017)

Yeah my request got deleted too

I can see where these new mods stand on trolls.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Feb 24, 2017)

I don't mind the rating system all that much either, it'd keep people in check and ensure that those who fool around and post shit will provide more substantial posts in the near future instead. Well, one could hope anyways.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Feb 24, 2017)

UchihaX28 said:


> I don't mind the rating system all that much either, it'd keep people in check and ensure that those who fool around and post shit will provide more substantial posts in the near future instead. Well, one could hope anyways.



The hypocrisy is stunning

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Feb 24, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> although I think that has more to do with the first round of bad judges, making people fearful of participating.


Thanks troy



Troyse22 said:


> Why shouldn't the people you guys are moderating be chosen by the people who are being moderated?


I agree with this, itd be cool to see whos in the running before the decision is made at the very least

I also think the BD mod should be an active BD member who knows the forum, not some lurker who never posts here lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platypus (Feb 24, 2017)

When did you guys get the impression we are going to mod some dude who barely ever posts here?

We have two candidates in mind atm. Both are active NBD posters. Giving any more hints would probably be considered a mod leak so I'll stop 



Troyse22 said:


> Yeah my request got deleted too
> 
> I can see where these new mods stand on trolls.


Right, it's not because the post(s) you reported were totally harmless or anything. 

Like this one:



Troyse22 said:


> > Around Nagato's level of power in my opinion as Nagato states that a fair match up between them can go either way.
> 
> 
> Explained why this is wrong twice to you.
> ...



You report someone because they don't agree with you? 'kay. Maybe grow a thicker skin?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Feb 24, 2017)

Platypus said:


> You report someone because they don't agree with you? 'kay. Maybe grow a thicker skin?







If you've been in the NBD long enough, you'd know I'm absolutely no stranger to posters disagreeing with me, I don't report someone for disagreeing with me (also addressing the other post in which you called me out in) you implying that's what I'm doing is disgusting. It's pretty clear Gohara said that because he's willfully ignorant in regards to that topic or he's trying to troll, neither of which should be actively encouraged, like you are doing.


Thanks for calling me out @Platypus , I needed something to perk me up.


----------



## Platypus (Feb 24, 2017)

And your reasoning behind reporting that particular post was because "you'd explained to him why his opinion is wrong twice already" You literally said that. I'm not going to warn people and/or delete their posts because you weren't able to convince them of your convictions or because they chose to ignore your posts, however amazing your rebuttal was. Sorry, not sorry.

I went and dug through his post history. The guy just wants to believe Jiraiya is on par with Nagato. That's what he posts in NBD. Let him. Who cares. He's neither trolling nor trying to upset you. His post comes off as inoffensive and is on-topic. Rate his post with "Disagree" or "Dislike"; or put him on ignore if his opinion angers you so much and leave it at that. Ain't no mod gonna start culling posts/members because of that.

I'm sure someone out there thinks they once did a very good job refuting your points. Should I delete your posts if you bring said arguments up again in another thread, on another day, because you're quote-unquote trolling them?


----------



## Troyse22 (Feb 24, 2017)

Platypus said:


> And your reasoning behind reporting that particular post was because "you'd explained to him why his opinion is wrong twice already" You literally said that. I'm not going to warn people and/or delete their posts because you weren't able to convince them of your convictions or because they chose to ignore your posts, however amazing your rebuttal was. Sorry, not sorry.
> 
> I went and dug through his post history. The guy just wants to believe Jiraiya is on par with Nagato. That's what he posts in NBD. Let him. Who cares. He's neither trolling nor trying to upset you. His post comes off as inoffensive and is on-topic. Rate his post with "Disagree" or "Dislike"; or put him on ignore if his opinion angers you so much and leave it at that. Ain't no mod gonna start culling posts/members because of that.
> 
> I'm sure someone out there thinks they once did a very good job refuting your points. Should I delete your posts if you bring said arguments up again in another thread, on another day, because you're quote-unquote trolling them?



Except he posted that same one liner without substance besides the laughable scan by 6POP. You can have a different opinion regarding a Shinobi's strength, but you need to be able to back your opinion. Spewing one liners with virtually no substance is "shitposting". It's always good when someone shakes things up in the NBD by opposing the general consensus, however doing it with no substance is bad posting, and shouldn't be actively encouraged. On top of that i've never seen the guy argue back when someone mentions that Nagato was referring to the paths themselves and not Nagato himself. He knows he's wrong, he just wants to troll.

You're acting as if i'm suffering some sort of severe mental anguish over his post. It was garbage, so I reported it. I didn't sit there and try to argue with him or flame him, I didn't inflict injury upon myself over his post. 

Your "just ignore it" attitude is wrong, mods should be actively combating shitposting, if they have time to call out a member for fun, then they have time to actually do what they're supposed to be doing. 7

What you're essentially saying is, just ignore it because I don't feel like dealing with it. You know what that is? Laziness.

Don't do that, it's annoying.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Feb 24, 2017)

I agree with Platypus. If someone makes a "Base Jiraiya vs Healthy Nagato" thread, that's a stomp thread and should be locked, but just asserting an unpopular or unconventional opinion isn't grounds for post deletion. Lord knows the whole "Itachi told Kisame they wouldn't be able to beat Jiraiya so obviously Jiraiya>>>>>Itachi" thing is more full of holes than Swiss cheese, but I'm not going to delete someone's post for saying that, and this case seems to be analogous.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Feb 24, 2017)

Daenerys Stormborn said:


> I agree with Platypus. If someone makes a "Base Jiraiya vs Healthy Nagato" thread, that's a stomp thread and should be locked, but just asserting an unpopular or unconventional opinion isn't grounds for post deletion. Lord knows the whole "Itachi told Kisame they wouldn't be able to beat Jiraiya so obviously Jiraiya>>>>>Itachi" thing is more full of holes than Swiss cheese, but I'm not going to delete someone's post for saying that, and this case seems to be analogous.



He wasn't asserting his opinion though wtf.

Hes made the statement multiple times with almost no substance.

And here I thought Saru was hard to deal with....how I miss him now.


----------



## Platypus (Feb 25, 2017)

You're being melodramatic  both in your reaction to Gohara's posts as well as in your replies here.

If you want to raise a new golden posting standard/guideline for NBD which dictates that your posts have to contain X amount of substance at the very least and that you can't repeat the same argument if someone has thoroughly refuted it, be my guest. Petition the regulars and bring it up with staff/the future mods. If it's something the regulars want, then it can be done. 

But as far as I can tell, you and @t0xeus are the only ones who had a problem with this post, think it should've been deleted and that the poster should've gotten a warning for quote-unquote trolling:



Gohara said:


> Around Nagato's level of power in my opinion as Nagato states that a fair match up between them can go either way.



_That_ is trolling? Your assessment that he's trying to provoke you is entirely subjective. Maybe the guy just doesn't feel like debating or arguing back, maybe he just wants to post his opinion then walk away and post in another section? Again, who cares, why do you care so much? Nothing about the post comes off as provocative, insulting, trolling, offensive etc. It's just a post with relatively little substance that repeats an argument he's made in the past, like so many posts in this section.

Ironically enough you posted a one liner with little substance the other day and told me I should close the thread:



Troyse22 said:


> Chakra is chakra, not much more needs to be said.
> 
> Lock it up @Platypus



On the same day you're trying to push this idea that one-liners of little substance should be dealt with. But I digress.

So for the time being, when somebody repeats a point or one-liner that you refuted previously, don't cry foul and just ignore it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## t0xeus (Feb 25, 2017)

Locking thread is a left-over thing from past when there were tons of inexperienced users who would just randomly make a godtier vs trashtier post.

Nowadays it's not even needed, there's like one unbalanced thread in two days and even there a good discussion can rise. If the thread is unbalanced, then it dies on its own since only one person gives a clear answer and others simply like/agree it.

When a mod locks a thread, 50% people are pissed and 50% people don't care about it. It just doesn't bring any good.



Platypus said:


> But as far as I can tell, you and @t0xeus are the only ones who had a problem with this post, think it should've been deleted and that the poster should've gotten a warning for quote-unquote trolling:


Nah, I agree with another part of Troyse's post that I've liked, not the part about banning the kid for 'trolling'.


----------



## Platypus (Feb 25, 2017)

t0xeus said:


> Locking thread is a left-over thing from past when there were tons of inexperienced users who would just randomly make a godtier vs trashtier post.
> 
> Nowadays it's not even needed, there's like one unbalanced thread in two days and even there a good discussion can rise. If the thread is unbalanced, then it dies on its own since only one person gives a clear answer and others simply like/agree it.
> 
> When a mod locks a thread, 50% people are pissed and 50% people don't care about it. It just doesn't bring any good.


Locking usually only happens when the thread has gotten a clear answer, or when somebody necroes an old thread for some dumb reason (e.g. a Tobi Theory thread from 2011 and some 2017 newbie comes in and replies to a 6 y.o. post to tell people Tobi is in fact Obito). Generally the problem with necroes is that people start replying to posts which are several years old by people who haven't logged in for months. I tend to keep most necroes open though. Other than that, locking only really happens when a thread has derailed in a shit storm.

Concrete for NBD: 

Someone posts a clearly unbalanced matchup
Virtually every regular agrees it's a stomp in favour of one character
Thread turns into people spamming "This is a clear stomp, what was the OP thinking?!" 
or even mocking the OP in a worse case scenario.
Thread should be locked at that point, I think.
But so far I've only closed one thread: /threads/jiraiya-vs-jugo.1095099/

The quote above wasn't a case of a clearly unbalanced matchup or a thread that had gotten a clear answer though. IIRC the thread was about Samehada having potential difficulties absorbing Kurama's poisonous chakra. And @Troyse22's response was basically "_Chakra is chakra, period. Lock it up!_" His join date is July 11 2016, so I doubt he was posting "_Lock it up_" out of some old habit the section has if that's what you were trying to insinuate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## t0xeus (Feb 25, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Someone posts a clearly unbalanced matchup
> Virtually every regular agrees it's a stomp in favour of one character


Even if this would be a fact (although I've seen threads where there was an actual several-pages long discussion about the match-up with no clear majority thinking it's a stomp - won't look for it but you probably know things like this happen as well), it still makes no sense to me why would you lock it.

If it's really that stompish, then the thread will quickly die as there's nothing to discuss or argue about.

But even in those stomp threads, a discussion can be had for potential scenarios in which the character can win, or maybe the OP could have added another character to help Juugo there etc, but locking the thread basically cuts those options off and OP is forced to create another thread with 'Juugo & Hebi Sasuke vs Jiraiya' (just an example, it didn't happen here).




> Thread turns into people spamming "This is a clear stomp, what was the OP thinking?!"
> or even mocking the OP in a worse case scenario.
> Thread should be locked at that point, I think.


Tbh things like that get posted no matter how balanced the thread is, people just have their opinions

It's a matter of community in general rather than just OP's thread



> The quote above wasn't a case of a clearly unbalanced matchup or a thread that had gotten a clear answer though. IIRC the thread was about Samehada having potential difficulties absorbing Kurama's poisonous chakra. And @Troyse22's response was basically "_Chakra is chakra, period. Lock it up!_" His join date is July 11 2016, so I doubt he was posting "_Lock it up_" out of some old habit the section has if that's what you were trying to insinuate.


I wasn't referring to Troyse here, just generally I think locking threads is useless at this point of time.


----------



## Platypus (Feb 25, 2017)

t0xeus said:


> But even in those stomp threads, a discussion can be had for potential scenarios in which the character can win, or maybe the OP could have added another character to help Juugo there etc, but locking the thread basically cuts those options off and OP is forced to create another thread with 'Juugo & Hebi Sasuke vs Jiraiya' (just an example, it didn't happen here).


Hm.. that's a gut point you bring up. I guess it's always better to ask the OP first before closing the thread in such scenarios, to see if s/he wants to edit the thread or just wants to end it.


----------



## Bonly (Feb 25, 2017)

Platypus said:


> You're being melodramatic  both in your reaction to Gohara's posts as well as in your replies here.
> 
> If you want to raise a new golden posting standard/guideline for NBD which dictates that your posts have to contain X amount of substance at the very least and that you can't repeat the same argument if someone has thoroughly refuted it, be my guest. Petition the regulars and bring it up with staff/the future mods. If it's something the regulars want, then it can be done.



To be fair I can kinda see where Troy is coming from to a certain degree. 

On the last page you asked "How anal should I be about "non-contributive" posts or posts that require "more reasoning" as stated by the section rules? " and if you look at Gohara's post, they don't really have to much to them. Most of the time he just says "I find [insert a character] to win because I view him/her as stronger or one of the strongest normal ninja." or something along those lines. He doesn't explain why they are that strong, he doesn't explain why they win or anything and in a manga where the stronger character doesn't win all the time, a little bit more explaining might do some good. 

So while I don't agree with Gohara's post being trolling as he's likely not doing it on purpose and actually believes such, I can see where one might view his post as "non-contributive" or posts that require "more reasoning" hence to be reported or deleted. Though that would lead us to a hard spot as Gohara explained why he thinks someone would win which is better then just saying "[Insert certain character] stomps or rapes or shits, etc" but at the same time they don't really add much to the thread just like me saying Temari rapes Suigetsu doesn't really add much to a thread. So I can see why Troy thinks his post should get deleted and a warning or whatever but that depends on how you look at Gohara post and think whether or not they fit under "Non-contributive post"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Feb 26, 2017)

Give us back our sigs before I lose my mind!!!


----------



## Gohara (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm not even sure what Troy means to be honest.  He did respond to a similar post of mine in another thread but the only thing that I remember being an issue is that we were referring to two different versions of the same character.  He assumed that when I said Nagato, I was referring to a fully healthy version that we saw in his Edo Tensei Form.  I noted that I was referring to the Nagato that Jiraiya matched up against.  Even in one of his posts in his thread, he states "i've never seen the guy argue back when someone mentions that Nagato was referring to the paths themselves", and I'm not sure what he means because every time someone has responded saying that- which has only been a few times so far- I have clarified that I was indeed referring to the Pain version of Nagato.  I prefer to call him by his name, which is Nagato.  I don't call Sasori by the names of his Puppets just because it's not his actual body doing most of the fighting.  So not everyone should be required to call Nagato by his nickname derived from one of his fighting styles.

In the post that's being quoted in this thread, I figured that it went without saying that I was referring to the version of Nagato that Jiraiya matched up with, since that's what the statement in the series was about.  And I don't remember us having any disagreement specifically about that version of Nagato.

Of course, it's also true that simply saying you disagree and posting points that you think are supporting that doesn't necessarily make you correct.  However it's moot point if there wasn't even a disagreement to begin with.

So again, I'm not even sure what Troy means.

As for why I didn't go into much detail in that post- and this is partially a response to Bonly's point as well- there are 2 reasons:

1. Nagato himself admitting that a fair match up between them can go either way seems like enough evidence in my opinion.  Sometimes the evidence that there is for a match up isn't something that needs to be described in a lot of details.

2. That match up and/or similar match ups are abundant in that section of the Forum.  It seems redundant to make a detailed post making the same points for all of them in my opinion.  This goes for a lot of match ups in that section.  Most of the time that I don't post much in a match up thread it's because it's the same or similar to a thread that's already been discussed a lot.  Sometimes it will be a new match up and I'm in a hurry at the time but usually if it's a new match up I post my reasoning.  Even then, in fairness, there are a lot of posts like that in a lot of sections.  Not that two wrongs make a right but if not going into detail in a duplicate or similar thread here and there is an offense then there are a lot of posts that do even more than that.

My apologies though if my post bothered Troy.  No hard feelings on being reported and/or ignored either.  I understand that we're not all going to agree on everything.

Also, thanks to Platypus for being understanding.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## t0xeus (Mar 1, 2017)

Let's have 'special day' every Saturday.

Each week we give a different stipulation to upon which we have to post on.

For an example 'portrayal only day' which will mean that all feats that day will be disregarded and we answer in topics only based on portrayal.
That will help people make their favorite characters with not many feats shine better.

Another Saturday we could have 'feats only day' naturally, with portrayal being the disregarded factor.

Other ideas for the special day from top off my head:
reverse day (you'd have to argue for the character that you would normally think that loses in that match-up)
no base stats day (you'd disregard any edges in base stats those characters in the match-up have and just compare their techniques)


Maybe it wouldn't even have to be a special day and we could just have once in a while those type of 'mods' going on, would be fun.

People could challenge others in the 'reverse day' or just goof off in the 'portrayal only day' with Hiruzen jokes like we already have nowadays.

Reactions: Creative 2


----------



## JiraiyaFlash (Mar 1, 2017)

I just wrote in "Member Voting Thread" but it was locked when ı was writing my post so ım gonna want to copy that here.
----------------------------------------

Guys ı dont like to interfere this kind of occasions but you're kinda ruined the topic. . Maybe Bonly say somethings daring but other people also extend it. Which was unnecessary.. Bonly's thought is Bonly's. This topic is not about debating. If you dont like then ban his voting right ı dont know.. But ıf you're gonna respond to him of course he is gonna respond back bigger.

And about speficications of an ideal MotM of NFBD; nobody is perfect and this is a forum about battle shounen  
People can be nice when you be nice..

@GuidingThunder 

had some rude moments in the past. But he never did to me.. Cuz ı never did to anyone else too (or at least try to not do). So if he is rude or not qualified this is also a problem of our too. Or even mods for letting being rude !.

I saw people nominate dudes like Saph, Troyse and many other curser, insulter, sarcastic, enthusiastic fellas  ( no offense). 
But ı never see any protest about  So trying to protest this now when @GuidingThunder was the biggest candidate is kinda unnecessary.

Even this topic turnin to this !!. So if there is a problems about attidutes.. This about all site and staff too. 

And forum has a topic as "Concerns" You can use there... Using this topic is wrong.. This topic should be represent the pinnacle of being good member and poster.. Not get into some speculative debate !!

that's all from me


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Mar 2, 2017)

This isn't a suggestion or concern so much as an update...

As you know, we've been looking for an additional NBD mod, and I'm happy to announce that @Ryuzaki has been offered the position and accepted! Let's all give him a warm welcome.

Reactions: Like 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Mar 2, 2017)

Daenerys Stormborn said:


> This isn't a suggestion or concern so much as an update...
> 
> As you know, we've been looking for an additional NBD mod, and I'm happy to announce that @Ryuzaki has been offered the position and accepted! Let's all give him a warm welcome.




Oh damn.

Congrats @Ryuzaki

Hopefully you do much, much better than the current and previous mods.


----------



## Bonly (Mar 2, 2017)

Had a few people in mind for mod but I didn't see Ryu being mod. Congratz Ryu, now for your first thing as mod, make everyone wear a Kakashi set

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 2, 2017)

I wonder if @Ryuzaki will ban me for not believing in "Kamui GG".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Mar 2, 2017)

UchihaX28 said:


> I wonder if @Ryuzaki will ban me for not believing in "Kamui GG".



You say that like there's not a reason to believe in it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JiraiyaFlash (Mar 3, 2017)

One of the most biased poster become a NBD Mod  
Buckle Up everyone this is gonna be a bumpy ride 

Beside the jokes, congrats @Ryuzaki

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Gohara (Mar 3, 2017)

Congrats to Ryuzaki!  From what I've seen he's one of the most enjoyable people to discuss with and is reasonable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Mar 8, 2017)

Take this pink garbage off of my name please, at least until there's international men's day as well 

(no i'm not trolling, I just genuinely support equalism, not feminism.)

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## t0xeus (Mar 8, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> Take this pink garbage off of my name please, at least until there's international men's day as well
> 
> (no i'm not trolling, I just genuinely support equalism, not feminism.)


I love how they defined females just by changing username colour. Talk about sexism.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Mar 24, 2017)

Give us our larger sigs back, these tiny af sigs are boring 

I miss having a decent sized gif in my sig


----------



## Stonaem (Mar 27, 2017)

here's why we love naruto( the anime, I hate the character):
- x < y and y < z does not mean x < z
- character dev does not turn them practically immortal ( with hidan being exception, but he 'woke up like that')( unlike others like dbz, where Cell once casually tanked a military barrage including missiles). so no matter how strong characters get, something like a well placed kunai can still kill them ( goodluck sneaking up tho)
- due to the law of naruverse, any character can clock amazing feats if the situation/plot device suits their powers. therefore I think feats should only be taken as guidelines as to the concerned character's abilities under specific conditions. they should be used for character analysis instead of status. like in sports they say you're only as good as last match, here even less so due to so many factors that affect vs matches.
- hype is similar but slightly better is it gives an indication of a characters overall standing in the eyes of their peers.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Sinevelle (Apr 16, 2017)

There are too many sticky threads. They take half of the forum space. Do one sticky with all the directory threads merged. 

I know the forum is almost dead and nobody cares about making it better anymore, but that's not too much of a request anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JiraiyaFlash (May 4, 2017)

This forum goes down so fast cuz letting this stupid rivalry, hatred & trolling acts. I kinda lost my interest to this forum. its basicaly starts to turn to a creepy backyard for hysteric kids..
----------------

Similar threads all of them is looks like opened for bait.. No one (almost no one) aint try to open/create strategicly fun and creative topics all of them is there cuz of rivalry, hatred & bait/trolling. 
Forum rules and attidute of the mods too shabby about this part. You must act different and make a seperation between good member/poster & bad one. 

Cuz with this way this forum gonna loose the interest of some posters (like me) . Most of the poster are 20-22+ age (if their profile says the truth) but the conclusion is different.. This is like a mud pool for trouble kids..

There is only (max) 10 good and constantly active poster out of there. And you let these posters to deal with those problem kids and their rivalry & hatred base Bias. 
--------------

And why nbd tournaments dropped


----------



## Troyse22 (May 4, 2017)

JiraiyaFlash said:


> This forum goes down so fast cuz letting this stupid rivalry, hatred & trolling acts. I kinda lost my interest to this forum. its basicaly starts to turn to a creepy backyard for hysteric kids..
> ----------------
> 
> Similar threads all of them is looks like opened for bait.. No one (almost no one) aint try to open/create strategicly fun and creative topics all of them is there cuz of rivalry, hatred & bait/trolling.
> ...



People should stop wanking the Sannin so hard, Jiraiya=Itachi and Jiraiya>Kisame based off of outdated P1 statements borders on trolling. There's no way one believes those things mentioned above unless they're trolling or a Sannin wanker.

There's far too much Sannin wank going on currently, it diminishes the quality of the BD. It's gone beyond Minato wank, when a couple of months, was at its peak (Minato beating Hashirama)

Now Jiraiya can one shot a high kage level Shinobi (Kisame) with a single tech, he can sink the Juubi with Yomi Numa and he can put up a fight against Nagato or Obito.

Orochimaru lately is the only Sannin who isn't wanked beyond comprehension, which I find weird, considering Orochimaru>Jiraiya based on hype and portrayal, which Sannin lovers love to rely on.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## JiraiyaFlash (May 6, 2017)

@Troyse22 

Dude why are you turning this a personal problem ? I just putted my 2 cents over here ... That aint about fictional characters  Its about actual problems.


Troyse22 said:


> was at its peak (Minato beating Hashirama)


I never said that why are you quoting my message ?! 
Plus no,, it was its peak when you said "ITachi & Kisame mid diffs Hashirama"   


Troyse22 said:


> a high kage level Shinobi (Kisame)


And ı'm the wanker ha ?! 

I really admire your endurance when its comes to stupidity & ignorance. Its splendid.

Mods please delete these messages cuz its way out of topic.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blu-ray (May 6, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> People should stop wanking the Sannin so hard, Jiraiya=Itachi and Jiraiya>Kisame based off of outdated P1 statements borders on trolling


People holding different opinions than yours means they're trolling?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Troyse22 (May 6, 2017)

Blu-ray said:


> People holding different opinions than yours means they're trolling?




When their opinions rely solely on P1, and ignore everything, literally everything we saw in P2 then yes, it's trolling. Hype, portrayal and feats, everything in P2 puts Itachi or Kisame>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Jiraiya by an ungodly margin, the only people who actively dispute that are either 

1. Stupid
2. Trolling
3. Haven't read past P1

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blu-ray (May 6, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> When their opinions rely solely on P1, and ignore everything, literally everything we saw in P2 then yes, it's trolling. Hype, portrayal and feats, everything in P2 puts Itachi or Kisame>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Jiraiya by an ungodly margin, the only people who actively dispute that are either
> 
> 1. Stupid
> 2. Trolling
> 3. Haven't read past P1


So disagreeing with you means one is not only trolling,  but stupid as well. Okay then.


JiraiyaFlash said:


> And why nbd tournaments dropped


Not dropped, just on hiatus until Ryuzaki comes back.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Bonly (Jun 16, 2017)

Can we get rid of some of these sticky threads? 

The battledome purge thread is stupid as it is and doesn't need to happen but we don't really need it to be sticky if it's gonna happen. 

We can also get rid of the Header thread since not to many people posted in it and it's been a little bit over two months since anyone has posted in it. IMO if we want a new header we should just place it in the hidden art section where it's likely to get more love if we want a new header. 

4th debate tourney might as well be done with since Ryu went away in April and has been here off and on since and yet it never picked back up which makes it two and a half months more or less in the void. 

I was also thinking about getting rid of the BCA sticky as well. People may have talked about matches but I honestly don't recall the last time time a match up thread was actually made outside of the middle(if that) of April and it seems as if most the fab of it all has mostly disappeared though I'd be willing to give it another month just to be sure(now watch people start posting in it just because I mentioned it )


----------



## Troyse22 (Jun 16, 2017)

Bonly said:


> Can we get rid of some of these sticky threads?
> 
> The battledome purge thread is stupid as it is and doesn't need to happen but we don't really need it to be sticky if it's gonna happen.
> 
> ...




Because nobody wants to debate in it unless it's Kisame vs *insert top tier here*

I was hoping to see more battles with Kakuzu, Sasuke, Orochimaru.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Bonly (Jun 16, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> Because nobody wants to debate in it unless it's Kisame vs *insert top tier here*
> 
> I was hoping to see more battles with Kakuzu, Sasuke, Orochimaru.



Seems like people are more so interested in trying to best you in a verbal battle

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Jun 16, 2017)

Bonly said:


> Seems like people are more so interested in trying to best you in a verbal battle



The only one who's ever firmly shut me down regarding something about Kisame was @ARGUS where I claimed Kisame>Hashirama in Chakra reserves

It pained me to admit defeat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bonly (Jun 16, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> The only one who's ever firmly shut me down regarding something about Kisame was @ARGUS where I claimed Kisame>Hashirama in Chakra reserves
> 
> It pained me to admit defeat



Everyone is looking to join that short list, give them the battle they want

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Jun 16, 2017)

Bonly said:


> Everyone is looking to join that short list, give them the battle they want



I'm thinking about doing Kisame vs EMS Sasuke soon

Reactions: Funny 2 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 23, 2017)

Bonly said:


> Can we get rid of some of these sticky threads?
> 
> The battledome purge thread is stupid as it is and doesn't need to happen but we don't really need it to be sticky if it's gonna happen.
> 
> ...


Ryuzaki said he's gonna continue the tourney when he has time, but I guess I could unstick it until then. Same for the purge thread. Don't wanna unstick the BCA thread just yet though. Maybe someone will bother to use it in the near future.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 23, 2017)

Blu-ray said:


> Ryuzaki said he's gonna continue the tourney when he has time, but I guess I could unstick it until then.


Move it to the NBD archives or save the link if you want to be able to easily find the thread back in the future.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 23, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Move it to the NBD archives or save the link if you want to be able to easily find the thread back in the future.


Already unsticked them, but moved them to stickies in the archive now.


----------



## Bonly (Jun 23, 2017)

Blu-ray said:


> Ryuzaki said he's gonna continue the tourney when he has time, but I guess I could unstick it until then. Same for the purge thread. Don't wanna unstick the BCA thread just yet though. Maybe someone will bother to use it in the near future.



It's been almost three months(prolly gonna be longer) so I think the steam behind it is pretty much gone now, if anything I'd rather we just start another one and try to keep up with it this time around or let someone else take over and it off if he's gonna be gone for a while.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Jul 13, 2017)

So are you guys telling me that the tournament is still delayed? Meaning that I didn't miss anything during my own hiatus? I am very sorry to hear that.


----------



## Platypus (Jul 25, 2017)

Cherry was _Helper_-ed for the duration of one month so he can host the Great Debate with as little help from staff as possible. His powers are: (un)sticky-ing threads, (un)locking threads, and post deletion in NBD. Keep in mind that he's not a moderator and as such not meant to moderate.

I tried to decrease the amount of stickies:

Merged this thread with the section rules.
Moved the Header Suggestions thread to the NBD archives.
Unstuck the Challenger thread.

Was thinking about requesting thread prefixes for the section, like [Great Debate], [Tier List], [Versus], etc. but I'm not 100% sure how to categorize the section's topics. Thoughts?

Tagging everyone from the MOTM thread's "Users Who Have Read This Thread" so they may see this ↑
@Orochimaruwantsyourbody @Blu-ray @Cosmos @Silnaem @Rali @UchihaX28 @professor83 @Monty Burns @LostSelf @WorldsStrongest @Harard @oiety @JiraiyaFlash @Jad @HandfullofNaruto @Veracity @Hi no Ishi @Trizalgia @Bonly @Troyse22 @Cherry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu-ray (Jul 25, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Was thinking about requesting thread prefixes for the section, like [Great Debate], [Tier List], [Versus], etc. but I'm not 100% sure how to categorize the section's topics. Thoughts?


Those are all good, but we could add one that covers the other common subset of topics that aren't VS related, like character, ability, and technique analyses.(eg Strongest move character A can tank, how fast technique B moves, most chakra absorption ability C can absorb etc) I'm not sure what would be the most fitting term for those though. [Analysis] maybe? Eh, I dunno.


----------



## Platypus (Jul 25, 2017)

[Wank]
[Downplaying]
[Trolling]
[Itachi]
[Spite]
[Fanfic]

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stonaem (Jul 25, 2017)

How would subsections of BD do?

So that instead of having to add a prefix to every thread, especially as some threads would need multiple and /or might not fit any particular prefix, we instead have subsections where related post are put and everything that doesn't fit anywhere in particular is just in the NBD as normal

This would be particularly helpful to new members (like myself) who like to go through old threads without: 1. Moving many threads to front page, so as to save older members from the false hope (and subsequent heartbreak) that their old mates are back 2. Having to search from page 700 when looking for a particular thread that's in the 500s, as subsections would make the total number of pages a person has to scroll through much shorter


----------



## UchihaX28 (Jul 25, 2017)

Platypus said:


> [Wank]
> [Downplaying]
> [Trolling]
> [Itachi]
> ...



 Great words to describe the Battledome.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jul 25, 2017)

Platypus said:


> [Wank]
> [Downplaying]
> [Trolling]
> [Itachi]
> ...


And you said you didn't know how to categorize the section's topics.


----------



## Bonly (Jul 25, 2017)

When it comes to the header thread can we as the BD come up with a character or a team or a group of characters and come up with a new banner? Honestly it looks like someone just through a bunch of characters they found of goggle images into that as there's no real flow or anything, I'd like something similar to what the KL had with Gai a month or two ago. Instead of leaving it here where it'll get no love maybe we can place the thread in the hidden art section where it'll get some love. Otherwise less sticky threads is good though I don't really see what value does adding prefixes brings to this section.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 31, 2017)

Bonly said:


> When it comes to the header thread can we as the BD come up with a character or a team or a group of characters and come up with a new banner? Honestly it looks like someone just through a bunch of characters they found of goggle images into that as there's no real flow or anything, I'd like something similar to what the KL had with Gai a month or two ago. Instead of leaving it here where it'll get no love maybe we can place the thread in the hidden art section where it'll get some love. Otherwise less sticky threads is good though I don't really see what value does adding prefixes brings to this section.


I wouldn't mind a better banner, either.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 23, 2017)

Can I try my hand at creating a banner for this forum?


----------



## HandfullofNaruto (Aug 23, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Can I try my hand at creating a banner for this forum?


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 23, 2017)

What about an anonymous battledome tourney?

Basically an admin/mod posts on behalf of both contestants, therefore the judgment will be purely objective.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platypus (Aug 24, 2017)

So like the Great Debate which is currently ongoing (I think)?

It's pretty easy to tell which post was written by whom based on posting style.


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 27, 2017)

Platypus said:


> So like the Great Debate which is currently ongoing (I think)?
> 
> It's pretty easy to tell which post was written by whom based on posting style.


People would change their posting styles to mess with the users who will read it. That just adds more to the fun.


----------



## Platypus (Oct 25, 2017)

Bonly said:


> Platypus "Can you link me cctr9 post"
> Troy "No because I can't f'n access the NBD right now... you think you're funny eh?"
> 
> I legit had a good ass laugh after reading that part lol. But yeah we've had bad mod problems for like a year+ since around Saru's time so we just gotta roll with the punches until it gets fixed... eventually... hopefully


Elaborate please. More mod intervention? Less? Stricter? More lenient?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bonly (Oct 25, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Elaborate please. More mod intervention? Less? Stricter? More lenient?



I just meant in general about having our own mods here. For example you and Blu ray we're only made mods here because the other mods weren't really here and Saru had just disappeared and then you guys were suppose to be gone and yet 7 or 8 months you two are still mods here even with the new mod. I barely see Ryu here but I see him a bit in the OP section though he might be doing some behind the scenes things here. In general I just feel that more NBD people should be mods so instead of you and Blue ray being here, just replace them with two active(or decently active) NBD people. 

That's what I meant by mod problem for like a year plus, from not really having any mods to not really having our own be mods and the one we got isn't to active in the section. It's like having a stranger that's an owner of a diner come in and be head manager at a P.F Changs instead of one of the many deserving people that's been at Changs for a while. 

Although we can all be honest and say that the constant amount of "trolling/memeing" could go in check a little bit more often as it's getting pretty out of hand. The fact that I spent like a month+ going into Kakashi threads saying "Kakashi views [insert character name] as a threat so Kamui GG off the bat" and nothing else and never got said posted deleted or anything was shocking to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Oct 25, 2017)

Bonly said:


> Although we can all be honest and say that the constant amount of "trolling/memeing" could go in check a little bit more often as it's getting pretty out of hand. The fact that I spent like a month+ going into Kakashi threads saying "Kakashi views [insert character name] as a threat so Kamui GG off the bat" and nothing else and never got said posted deleted or anything was shocking to me.


This tbh

It wasnt just you either

Pretty sure EVERY regular had a few weeks of memeing with something along these lines in every thread with Kakashi, Jiraiya, Kisame, or Sasuke in them

Myself inculded


----------



## Troyse22 (Oct 25, 2017)

Bonly said:


> I just meant in general about having our own mods here. For example you and Blu ray we're only made mods here because the other mods weren't really here and Saru had just disappeared and then you guys were suppose to be gone and yet 7 or 8 months you two are still mods here even with the new mod. I barely see Ryu here but I see him a bit in the OP section though he might be doing some behind the scenes things here. In general I just feel that more NBD people should be mods so instead of you and Blue ray being here, just replace them with two active(or decently active) NBD people.
> 
> That's what I meant by mod problem for like a year plus, from not really having any mods to not really having our own be mods and the one we got isn't to active in the section. It's like having a stranger that's an owner of a diner come in and be head manager at a P.F Changs instead of one of the many deserving people that's been at Changs for a while.
> 
> Although we can all be honest and say that the constant amount of "trolling/memeing" could go in check a little bit more often as it's getting pretty out of hand. The fact that I spent like a month+ going into Kakashi threads saying "Kakashi views [insert character name] as a threat so Kamui GG off the bat" and nothing else and never got said posted deleted or anything was shocking to me.



Couldn't agree more with having an active NBD member as a mod for the NBD, that way they kind of know the community and the members and what they're like so they can tell if they're just fooling around or being outright hateful/spiteful.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Oct 25, 2017)

Bonly said:


> I barely see Ryu here but I see him a bit in the OP section though he might be doing some behind the scenes things here.


I'm on away (sign-on 2-3x a week) and can't be as active I should be, going to be away for the next 3-4 weeks because of medical school exams, but I will return shortly there after. I've been in this grind for the last 4 months. Just another month and I shall be more active. I do come on every now again but I am nowhere near active as I should be, I know that's mostly due to my work in the hospital/medical school.


----------



## Bonly (Oct 25, 2017)

WorldsStrongest said:


> This tbh
> 
> It wasnt just you either
> 
> ...



Don't quote me you Genji set wearing basic ass bitch. I bet you main Genji don't you, you pleb 



Ryuzaki said:


> I'm on away (sign-on 2-3x a week) and can't be as active I should be, going to be away for the next 3-4 weeks because of medical school exams, but I will return shortly there after. I've been in this grind for the last 4 months. Just another month and I shall be more active. I do come on every now again but I am nowhere near active as I should be, I know that's mostly due to my work in the hospital/medical school.



With you I always figured it was school, as follow medical school goer I know how it is, that's why I generally don't really hold it against you and just figure you do stuff behind the scene

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Oct 25, 2017)

Bonly said:


> Don't quote me you Genji set wearing basic ass bitch. I bet you main Genji don't you, you pleb


What if i told you i 1v1ed Seagull and won before???


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



It would be a lie im just curious what youd say













Yes genji is my main...Alongside Mercy

Ive watched 2 seagull videos

So im basically a pro genji at this point

Once...I got 2 solo kills without a Zarya or Ana ult


----------



## Blu-ray (Oct 26, 2017)

Bonly said:


> Although we can all be honest and say that the constant amount of "trolling/memeing" could go in check a little bit more often as it's getting pretty out of hand. The fact that I spent like a month+ going into Kakashi threads saying "Kakashi views [insert character name] as a threat so Kamui GG off the bat" and nothing else and never got said posted deleted or anything was shocking to me.


I'll make a point of dealing with these from now on, since to be honest I didn't think they were much of a problem as long as they were one of posts and didn't devolve into entire back-and-forths of nothing but shitposting.


----------



## Stonaem (Oct 26, 2017)

Blu-ray said:


> I'll make a point of dealing with these from now on, since to be honest I didn't think they were much of a problem as long as they were one of posts and didn't devolve into entire back-and-forths of nothing but shitposting.


7 000 messages and counting, Congratulations


----------



## Ryuzaki (Oct 26, 2017)

I think its time we upgraded Blu-Ray to 4K.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Oct 26, 2017)

Ryuzaki said:


> I think its time we upgraded Blu-Ray to 4K.


Lol i agree

@Blu-ray were you ever DVD?

What about Netflix?

I knew you as VHS for a time


----------



## Ryuzaki (Oct 26, 2017)

Bonly said:


> Don't quote me you Genji set wearing basic ass bitch. I bet you main Genji don't you, you pleb
> 
> With you I always figured it was school, as follow medical school goer I know how it is, that's why I generally don't really hold it against you and just figure you do stuff behind the scene


Genji is okay, I prefer Junkrat or Sombra, I can't stand Mei though, worst character ever.

Yeah, it's going slowly but just a little bit longer and I'll be good.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Oct 26, 2017)

Ryuzaki said:


> Genji is okay, I prefer Junkrat or Sombra, I can't stand Mei though, worst character ever.



Genji
Mercy
Junkrat
Widow
Roadhog 
They are who i play

Also not the biggest mei fan but thats mainly cuz im salty i cant play her lol


----------



## Bonly (Oct 26, 2017)

Blu-ray said:


> I'll make a point of dealing with these from now on, since to be honest I didn't think they were much of a problem as long as they were one of posts and didn't devolve into entire back-and-forths of nothing but shitposting.



I personally find it ok if it's done every once in a while but now it just seems like it's done way to much by way to many people and I'm sure people who make threads and want serious answers would get pretty annoyed with how often it happens



Ryuzaki said:


> Genji is okay, I prefer Junkrat or Sombra, I can't stand Mei though, worst character ever.
> 
> Yeah, it's going slowly but just a little bit longer and I'll be good.



1) Genji is not ok. Your opinion is bad and you should feel bad 
2) Mei is bae and if you disrespect her then you can get out of my face quoting me you foolhardy pleb!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Blu-ray (Oct 26, 2017)

Bonly said:


> I personally find it ok if it's done every once in a while but now it just seems like it's done way to much by way to many people and I'm sure people who make threads and want serious answers would get pretty annoyed with how often it happens


True. This was in part another reason why I left them. Didn't want to just go into peoples sections and go "no fun allowed" on some totalitarian regime bullshit. Doesn't excuse allowing rot to fester though. Eh, I've been here 8 months so I should've found a happy median by now.


Silnaem said:


> 7 000 messages and counting, Congratulations


Thanks.


Ryuzaki said:


> I think its time we upgraded Blu-Ray to 4K.


Such quality will forever elude me. 



WorldsStrongest said:


> Lol i agree
> 
> @Blu-ray were you ever DVD?
> 
> ...


I was DVD, but only for a short time. Now it's Bluray. I missing my original username though.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Oct 26, 2017)

Blu-ray said:


> I was DVD, but only for a short time. Now it's Bluray. I missing my original username though.


Was VHS your original?


----------



## Blu-ray (Oct 26, 2017)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Was VHS your original?


VolatileSoul was. This all started because a certain vertically challenged mod insisted on calling me VHS instead of VS.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Oct 26, 2017)

Blu-ray said:


> VolatileSoul was


I think i remember that actually


Blu-ray said:


> This all started because a certain vertically challenged mod


???

Lol


Blu-ray said:


> insisted on calling me VHS instead of VS


Why the upgrades then?


----------



## Ryuzaki (Oct 27, 2017)

Bonly said:


> 1) Genji is not ok. Your opinion is bad and you should feel bad
> 2) Mei is bae and if you disrespect her then you can get out of my face quoting me you foolhardy pleb!


Well at least now I know you like chubby Koreans, you should join our NBA section, I'm sure @Chocochip can hook you up. Tracer is by far the most annoying character to deal with though, Mei is just useless in Team Deathmatch, that's why I can't get into her. Her Mr. Freeze gun needs to be stronger and she needs to be on offense with lower health.


Blu-ray said:


> Such quality will forever elude me.


Baby steps


----------



## Serene Grace (Oct 30, 2017)

@Platypus

@Blu-ray 

I volunteer The Death & The Strawberry to be our new mod


----------



## Troyse22 (Oct 31, 2017)

Serene Grace said:


> @Platypus
> 
> @Blu-ray
> 
> I volunteer The Death & The Strawberry to be our new mod




I wonder what the requirements to be a mod are, ik I'll never be one but it would be nice to have someone a little more down to earth as a mod


----------



## Serene Grace (Oct 31, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> I wonder what the requirements to be a mod are, ik I'll never be one but it would be nice to have someone a little more down to earth as a mod


I probably can't be one because I have a few bans, not to mention I'll admit I'm not very mod like


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 4, 2017)

hbcaptain said:


> I'm asking you to ignore me, ignore my content and don't come close to me or my posts be it directly or not from now on. I have enough from you.
> That's if you're a man.


You can message what is bothering you and I will take care of it. 
Use the report function, I'm here but not as active but will get to it when I can.


----------



## hbcaptain (Nov 4, 2017)

Ryuzaki said:


> You can message what is bothering you and I will take care of it.
> Use the report function, I'm here but not as active but will get to it when I can.


Well, I have a habit reporting some of his posts from one time to another and Platipus most of times responds me via PM or simply removes the concerned posts.
In fact, there is no special insult or anything it's just that I can't handle anymore the tonality he takes while posting as well as contineous sarcasm and bad jokes. It's to the point I've a headache just seeing his name before even reading his content.


----------



## Bonly (Nov 4, 2017)

hbcaptain said:


> Well, I have a habit reporting some of his posts from one time to another and Platipus most of times responds me via PM or simply removes the concerned posts.
> In fact, there is no special insult or anything it's just that I can't handle anymore the tonality he takes while posting as well as contineous sarcasm and bad jokes. It's to the point I've a headache just seeing his name before even reading his content.



You could just put him on your ignore list if he's that bad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hbcaptain (Nov 4, 2017)

Bonly said:


> You could just put him on your ignore list if he's that bad


It still not enough since he can still see your posts, rating you or talking about you whislt I can't see anything, I told the same notes to Platipus back then.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 4, 2017)

hbcaptain said:


> It still not enough since he can still see your posts, rating you or talking about you whislt I can't see anything, I told the same notes to Platipus back then.


I suggest for the time being, do not feed into it and do your best to stay clear from instigating anything.

I will confer with the other moderators as to what action we need to take, if any.

If he stops, then all that's the best, not trying to silence his opinion.


----------



## Bonly (Nov 4, 2017)

hbcaptain said:


> It still not enough since he can still see your posts, rating you or talking about you whislt I can't see anything, I told the same notes to Platipus back then.



Then in that case all you can do is just ignore his post. Like with me I know that Based Hussain is butthurt over characters like Itachi and Madara and Hashirama for example and he usually downplay them in some way. So whenever he quotes my post in a thread that involve those characters I ignore it even though he's not on my ignore list and I keep going on about my business even if he keeps quoting me or gives me ratings. As long as you don't pay any attention to his post you should be good


----------



## Bonly (Nov 4, 2017)

An idea I have for dealing with all the "trolling/memeing" is to try and implement a spoiler tag in their post and have them post their actual answers and meme post. For example if a thread like Hebi Sasuke vs Kakashi was made and someone wanted to meme the whole "god speed" and what not then they could as long as they put their actual answer at the end of a post in a spoiler. Or they could start off the thread with their actual answer and then put their meme post in a spoiler tag at the end. 

The problem with the trolling/memeing is that people only do those kind of post and keep up the joke but if people post their actual answers as well then thread makers and everyone can be somewhat happy as all post will have a serious answer to the thread

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Troyse22 (Nov 27, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Okay.
> 
> _EDIT:_ Looked into his recent activity. 6 Funny Ratings in a period of 7 days is hardly rating abuse. In addition to that, you (plural) have gotten away with worse under the guise of "attack the argument" (see the link in your signature) so it'd be inconsistent to reprimand someone over a few funny ratings taking current policy into mind.
> 
> ...



Rating abuse is against rules
Attacking the argument is not only within the rules, it's actively supported by mods, get over it and stop being biased

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platypus (Nov 27, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> Rating abuse is against rules


It's not rating abuse though.


----------



## Bonly (Nov 28, 2017)

Platypus said:


> It's not rating abuse though.



What would you guys consider rating abuse because I feel like walpurgis would fit under rating abuse with how much he spams the dislike/disagree button so much to so many people

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ogihci Shirosaki (Dec 4, 2017)

Bonly said:


> What would you guys consider rating abuse because I feel like walpurgis would fit under rating abuse with how much he spams the dislike/disagree button so much to so many people


I second that notion. I wouldn't mind so much if there were an explanation for the dislike/disagree, rather than it being a hit and run deal.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Dec 4, 2017)

Bonly said:


> What would you guys consider rating abuse because I feel like walpurgis would fit under rating abuse with how much he spams the dislike/disagree button so much to so many people



Rating abuse is not rating abuse as long as the mods are like the one abusing it.

Wonder if anything is going on behind the scenes since I tagged like 5 admins to look into some things here 

Rating abuse is too vague, put a limit on how much someone can rate dislike/funny/optimistic/disagree/lewd similar to rep giving


----------



## Itachі (Dec 13, 2017)

Bonly said:


> What would you guys consider rating abuse because I feel like walpurgis would fit under rating abuse with how much he spams the dislike/disagree button so much to so many people



if he actually dislikes/disagrees with those posts do you think it's still really rating abuse? tbh i think its a bit weird when he dislikes posts which are thoughtful and contain decent reasoning but i see nothing wrong with his use of the disagree rating.


----------



## Bonly (Dec 13, 2017)

Itachі said:


> if he actually dislikes/disagrees with those posts do you think it's still really rating abuse? tbh i think its a bit weird when he dislikes posts which are thoughtful and contain decent reasoning but i see nothing wrong with his use of the disagree rating.



If I was to neg you every single week, multiple times a week then a mod would say that I'm abusing the rep system, it doesn't matter if it's a case that I actually dislike/disagree with your post. So if that would apply to rep then it might apply to the rating system as well, that's why I asked if what he does would be considered rating abuse because he does spam the dislike and disagree so I'm unsure whether or not it would fall under abuse.


----------



## Stonaem (May 18, 2018)

I would sincerely like for there to be thread, post and debate of the month awards as well, in addition to the MotM award

I see way to many good contributions that I feel go unrewarded, officially

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## The_Conqueror (May 19, 2018)

Silnaem said:


> I would sincerely like for there to be thread, post and debate of the month awards as well, in addition to the MotM award
> 
> I see way to many good contributions that I feel go unrewarded, officially


True


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (May 19, 2018)

Here is a suggestion, fix the damn links and pics not being shown from non trusted sources.

There is workarounds but.. there shouldn't be for something this simple.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bonly (May 21, 2018)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> Here is a suggestion, fix the damn links and pics not being shown from non trusted sources.
> 
> There is workarounds but.. there shouldn't be for something this simple.



They can't. I heard about it a while ago but I don't remember exactly word for word what it was about by @Marcelle.B  could tell you

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Troyse22 (May 21, 2018)

Bonly said:


> They can't. I heard about it a while ago but I don't remember exactly word for word what it was about by @Marcelle.B  could tell you



Yeah something about complaints from other sites and being taken down etc.

I don't like it either, but it's here to stay

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Soca (May 21, 2018)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> Here is a suggestion, fix the damn links and pics not being shown from non trusted sources.
> 
> There is workarounds but.. there shouldn't be for something this simple.





Bonly said:


> They can't. I heard about it a while ago but I don't remember exactly word for word what it was about by @Marcelle.B  could tell you



Yea to put it shortly it's dmca issues that prevent us from directly posting scans or pictures from certain sites. Orojackson was shut down for 2 months because they got to many complaints and had to work around it. So it's advisable that everyone now has to rehost their scans on other safer sites like imgur so the domains don't get blocked and we don't get targeted.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## LostSelf (Jun 9, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> Yea to put it shortly it's dmca issues that prevent us from directly posting scans or pictures from certain sites. Orojackson was shut down for 2 months because they got to many complaints and had to work around it. So it's advisable that everyone now has to rehost their scans on other safer sites like imgur so the domains don't get blocked and we don't get targeted.



I recall having tried to upload some scans to imgur and it still blocked it. I haven't tried and I assume it might be lazy by me for not trying and asking instead, but was that fixed? Or there's an acceptable source to upload for the forums aside from imgur?


----------



## Platypus (Jun 9, 2018)

LostSelf said:


> I recall having tried to upload some scans to imgur and it still blocked it. I haven't tried and I assume it might be lazy by me for not trying and asking instead, but was that fixed? Or there's an acceptable source to upload for the forums aside from imgur?


Make sure the URL starts with https:// instead of http://

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LostSelf (Jun 9, 2018)

Platypus said:


> Make sure the URL starts with https:// instead of http://



Fair enough, thank you!


----------



## Stonaem (Jul 26, 2018)

Ratings:
• Interesting/intriguing
@iwandesu 
As used by Orochimaru on KN4 Naruto
Reason for it being that there are a lot of posts which don't quite fit in with either the 'like/dislike' nor the 'agree/disagree' tags but they still pique interest and deserve some attention.
Would also serve well for those posts which trigger a debate, but not because the opposing poster is angry/irritated/triggered by what was said by the original poster. For those types of posts which just leave you with this feeling:


Or this:


• Lewd Rating
Should be changed to 'Pervy' in honour of Jiraiya, who was a really cool character back then


----------



## Stonaem (Sep 20, 2018)

How about spoilers and such tags which open and close with the effects of powerpoint transitions?

For example, a Shino themed tag would have the spoiler open with bugs writing out the content of the spoiler

Now it could be done like normal tags where the poster chooses which, if any, transition effect thwy want, or we could have a 'random' effect where the servers scan one's avatar/sig and uses a fitting effect.

For example, my spoiler tags would open with an explosion (Joki Buoy) creating a mist which shows the content as it dissipates


----------



## Platypus (Sep 22, 2018)

@Troyse22

re: your neg

I don't get it. Can't you post in the Convo, which is stuck at the top of the section along with this thread and a few others? It's one of the first threads people browsing this section see. If you want me to, I can archive the existing convo (which is pretty outdated and inactive) and create a new one and try to tag as many section regulars as possible. I could also make it so that X member gets to determine the new convo poll/title/etc. if they accomplish Y (getting the 2000th post for example).

I doubt I need to explain why threads like "Post your ignore lists" don't belong in a Naruto Battledome, even more so because they're clearly meant to stir drama between the regulars.


----------



## Troyse22 (Sep 22, 2018)

Platypus said:


> Can't you post in the Convo, which is stuck at the top of the section along with this thread and a few others? It's one of the first threads people browsing this section see



Nobody even uses/reads it anymore

A new thread draws more attention from the regulars



Platypus said:


> create a new one and try to tag as many section regulars as possible. I could also make it so that X member gets to determine the new convo poll/title/etc. if they accomplish Y (getting the 2000th post for example).



It will just end up the same

Nobody wants to go to a thread where random shit is being discussed, they want a clear topic, hence a new thread



Platypus said:


> I doubt I need to explain why threads like "Post your ignore lists" don't belong in a Naruto Battledome, even more so because they're clearly meant to stir drama between the regulars



But it's also a good way to gauge whether someone is just not answering someone or if they have them on ignore, it's relevant information.


----------



## Troyse22 (Sep 22, 2018)

Silnaem said:


> could have a 'random' effect where the servers scan one's avatar/sig and uses a fitting effect



I don't think you know the literal impossible amount of work that would have to be done to make that work


----------



## Platypus (Sep 22, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> Nobody even uses/reads it anymore
> 
> A new thread draws more attention from the regulars


That's why I'm proposing a new convo thread.



Troyse22 said:


> It will just end up the same
> 
> Nobody wants to go to a thread where random shit is being discussed, they want a clear topic, hence a new thread


Those threads where people ask the opening poster anything ranging from nardo power levels to political beliefs pretty much constitute as "discussing random shit"

Convo threads can be pretty active. Nobody's forcing you to talk about one specific topic in them. You're free to talk about whatever you want and tag a bunch of friends/NBD'ers to join the conversation. I'd say the pros outweigh the cons.



Troyse22 said:


> But it's also a good way to gauge whether someone is just not answering someone or if they have them on ignore, it's relevant information.


I think it's more so because people want to read some juicy e-drama rather than know why a member has been consistently not responding to someone else's posts. 



Post your ignore lists there; tag the members whose ignore lists you'd like to know; etc.

Off-topic/Member related topics belong in the Alley. Chit chat between regulars belongs in the convo.


----------



## Platypus (Sep 22, 2018)

But it's your (plural) call. If you don't want to post in a (new) convo thread, then that's fine. Just don't be a stick in the butt to the current section mods by posting off-topic/non-NBD related threads in the section and instigating drama between posters.


----------



## Bonly (Sep 22, 2018)

Platypus said:


> Off-topic/Member related topics belong in the Alley. Chit chat between regulars belongs in the convo.



Is that why you also locked and moved every single one of the posters Q&A threads which is member related chit chat? Oh wait you didn’t


----------



## Platypus (Sep 22, 2018)

Bonly said:


> Is that why you also locked and moved every single one of the posters Q&A threads which is member related chit chat? Oh wait you didn’t


I don't browse this section that often anymore and I'm not that active anymore in general. Reason why I locked the other thread was due to the reports it got and because it had devolved into a flaming war between Cosmos and Gifted, and because it was brought up for discussion due to its off-topicness last night in the NBD staff thread. It's up to the section mods whether they want to lock/trash/prune the Q&A threads. Goose and I are still trying to gauge what their current policy is. AFAIK they wouldn't be allowed in the past except maybe when the questions were 100% related to Naruto versus matches/power levels/abilities/rankings/whatnot.


----------



## Bonly (Sep 22, 2018)

Platypus said:


> I don't browse this section that often anymore and I'm not that active anymore in general. Reason why I locked the other thread was due to the reports it got and because it had devolved into a flaming war between Cosmos and Gifted, and because it was brought up for discussing due to its off-topicness last night in the NBD staff thread. It's up to the section mods whether they want to lock/trash/prune the Q&A threads. Goose and I are still trying to gauge what their current policy is. AFAIK they wouldn't be allowed in the past except maybe when the questions were 100% related to Naruto versus matches/power levels/abilities/rankings/whatnot.



Lol I’m just busting your balls hence the “”. I know why it got closed though the current policy is basically anything goes with these mods more or less


----------



## Platypus (Sep 22, 2018)

Platypus said:


> Reason why I locked the other thread was due to the reports it got and because it had devolved into a flaming war between Cosmos and Gifted, and because it was brought up for discussion due to its off-topicness last night in the NBD staff thread.


Also due to the 'instigating drama' thing I mentioned earlier.


----------



## Platypus (Sep 22, 2018)

Bonly said:


> Lol I’m just busting your balls hence the “”.


----------



## Platypus (Sep 22, 2018)

Anyway

Goose, Blu-ray, FlamingRain and I will definitely discuss this in the NBD staff thread

Feel free to shoot us concerns, questions, or suggestions here or via PM in the meantime.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 22, 2018)

Harsher punishments for posts which dish needless flames and bait. Troyse22 is frequently guilty of this as is Ziggy Stardust. However, to be blunt, it seems like the section is A LOT softer on this sort of conduct than it used to be.

Now, unless you don't mind us openly making fun of these posters while having the same amount of leniency- I'd say the harsher punishments should return. Evidently they do not learn their lesson. If you want, I can send you links with evidence. In fact, Ziggy lasting no more than a day is proof enough that the lenient approach doesn't work.


----------



## Stonaem (Sep 22, 2018)

@Troyse22
To do it to a royal standard of precision would certainly take a lot of work.

Then perhaps the system would simply dcan and categorise (anime, cartoon, genre etc) sigs and avatars and use a generic effect for each category.

Stacking this shouldn't take too much work while easily achieving a good level of unique effects for each poster.

For example:
First scan determines main category (anime, cartoon, movie, series etc) and assorts base effect
Second scan determines genre (action, romance etc) and assorts secondary effect (color)
Third scan determines character stereotype/role to assort tertiary effect (horizontal/vertical direction of transition).

It could be tested with mods first or used as a reward system if its too much work for everyone to have.


----------



## Serene Grace (Sep 22, 2018)

I dont even feel like the mods are around 90% of the time, that or they're on some soft shit.

I'll have some poster call me or a few other posters "autistic sannin wankers"( not thay it bothers me really lol, but rules are rules) in like 5 different threads, and no snip, delete or ban. Troy has gotten away with this numerous times, as well as Ziggy.

Agree with @Munboy Dracule O'Brian on the mods being more strict with this shit or at the least be there monitoring the section frequently.


----------



## Stonaem (Sep 22, 2018)

I think the closing of threads based on mismatches is poorly done.

Had a thread of Itachi vs Hashirama closed yet i see threads of WA characters against part 1 genin. 

I mean, if the first guy who suggested Hashirama is far above Itachi had had his thread closed, we'd never have achieved current consensus.

So i think threads shouldn't be closed until one side of arguement is properly defeated. Konihamaru did beat Pein after all


----------



## Bonly (Sep 23, 2018)

Platypus said:


> Anyway
> 
> Goose, Blu-ray, FlamingRain and I will definitely discuss this in the NBD staff thread
> 
> Feel free to shoot us concerns, questions, or suggestions here or via PM in the meantime.



Can you guys add another two mods(hopefully people that are quite active)


----------



## Bonly (Sep 23, 2018)

Also after my thread got locked I have taken everyone off my ignore list as I have had a change of heart


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 25, 2018)

I'm going to be back to regular modding in some capacity while I have some free time. Would you guys like things in the NBD to return to how strict they used to be, or some kind of medium? Tag relevant regulars in this discussion.


----------



## Marvel (Sep 25, 2018)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I'm going to be back to regular modding in some capacity while I have some free time. Would you guys like things in the NBD to return to how strict they used to be, or some kind of medium? Tag relevant regulars in this discussion.


I'd want more tournaments and more formal debates don't consist of one liners and memes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marvel (Sep 25, 2018)

@Bonly 
@Troyse22 
@DaVizWiz @WorldsStrongest 
@Turrin 
@Silnaem 
@JuicyG @Kyu


----------



## Marvel (Sep 25, 2018)

and there's a bunch of other people i can't think of


----------



## Marvel (Sep 25, 2018)

@Android @Crimson Flam3s @Santoryu @Matto @SakuraLover16 @Godaime Tsunade


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Sep 25, 2018)

Gifted said:


> @Bonly
> @Troyse22
> @DaVizWiz @WorldsStrongest
> @Turrin
> ...


Why you tag me


----------



## Troyse22 (Sep 25, 2018)

Gifted said:


> @Bonly
> @Troyse22
> @DaVizWiz @WorldsStrongest
> @Turrin
> ...



No

Tournaments never work
And they never will again
People have to get over it and accept it
It's an idea of the past



Atlantic Storm said:


> I'm going to be back to regular modding in some capacity while I have some free time. Would you guys like things in the NBD to return to how strict they used to be, or some kind of medium? Tag relevant regulars in this discussion.



It depends, trolling should be cracked down on, people who consistently blatantly ignore counter arguments and cherry pick should be banned.

But I don't wanna get banned for adding *uck for emphasis.

I genuinely believe Sannin wank is ruining the quality of the NBD.


----------



## Marvel (Sep 25, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Why you tag me





Atlantic Storm said:


> Tag relevant regulars in this discussion.


----------



## Tri (Sep 25, 2018)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I'm going to be back to regular modding in some capacity while I have some free time. Would you guys like things in the NBD to return to how strict they used to be, or some kind of medium? Tag relevant regulars in this discussion.


I’d like some sort of middle ground. I don’t want to question whether or not I should post something or make a thread because of super strict rules but I also don’t want to go into a thread and see “you fucking inbred piece of garbage” or “you’re an actual neanderthal if you think this” and any type of shitposts insulting other users and their intelligence. Obviously those are extreme examples but even minor jabs at other users and their intelligence should be taken seriously by the mods as they just don’t really have a place in debates. Also the shitposting, trolling, and bait threads need to be dealt with in a more efficient and consistent manner. IIRC I think our section is one of the more active on the forum so keeping up with every insult, shitpost, bait thread and other things is probably hard for the mods so maybe an extra mod or two to help out with the section might be good too.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 25, 2018)

I agree with Tri extreme insults should not be tolerated I feel like most people brush of minor ones.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 26, 2018)

What about threads? I'll get back to locking and trashing threads that are either unbalanced, feature a featless character, or are based on spite, but what about things like the Q&A threads? My instinct is to do the same to those, but I understand that things aren't the same as they were when I used to mod this section.


----------



## Kisame (Sep 26, 2018)

Atlantic Storm said:


> What about threads? I'll get back to locking and trashing threads that are either unbalanced, feature a featless character, or are based on spite, but what about things like the Q&A threads? My instinct is to do the same to those, but I understand that things aren't the same as they were when I used to mod this section.


In terms of featless characters I think it's fine to discuss them as long as they have decent hype, for example discussing how strong prime Hanzo/Hiruzen should be fine. I completely agree with spite threads, these need to be locked asap.

Q&As should stay imo. Edit: what Tri said works too.


----------



## Tri (Sep 26, 2018)

I’d say make a new convo thread so we have some sort of community thread so things like Q&As are less common because the current convo has been long dead and gets like a couple replies every few months

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bonly (Sep 26, 2018)

Atlantic Storm said:


> What about threads? I'll get back to locking and trashing threads that are either unbalanced, feature a featless character, or are based on spite, but what about things like the Q&A threads? My instinct is to do the same to those, but I understand that things aren't the same as they were when I used to mod this section.



Leave most of the threads be, only lock the ones that are either clearly a spite thread or clearly unbalanced. Q&A threads are fine. When someone like worlds strongest  thread, it's fine. If people wanna make threads about members then let them.

Not to come off like too much of a dick but the opinion of the staff doesn't(or shouldn't) matter much here. This is a community and what we want should matter most so unless it's something unreasonable(like people saying let flaming keep going) then it should be allowed. Like if we want to make Q&A's and it's not hurting anybody and nobody has a problem with it, then who the hell cares if we make such threads. If people want to use featless characters and it's not hurting anybody and people are having a discussion about it, then who the hell cares if we use featless characters. 

The staff already fucked up recently with the OL and making xmysticgohanx a mod(however short lived that was) by not listening to the people so let us not fuck up here and just start locking up threads due to the past, otherwise you might as well stick to the past and lock all tier ranking threads which wasn't allowed along with open ended threads being locked such as "who's the strongest character X can beat?" like the past and you might as well lock any thread that isn't strictly a fight thread like the past but then this place wouldn't be as fun. 

Instead of focusing on the threads you guys need to focus on other things to make this place run a bit better.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 26, 2018)

Bonly said:


> The staff already fucked up recently with the OL and making xmysticgohanx a mod(however short lived that was) by not listening to the people so let us not fuck up here and just start locking up threads due to the past, otherwise you might as well stick to the past and lock all tier ranking threads which wasn't allowed along with open ended threads being locked such as "who's the strongest character X can beat?" like the past and you might as well lock any thread that isn't strictly a fight thread like the past but then this place wouldn't be as fun.



That's why I'm asking for opinions in this thread first. I'm aware that the section has changed a lot since I actively modded it, and didn't want to impose my old values onto the NBD's current state. I'll likely draft up a new list of rules at some point this week to reflect these changes. The ones Suu wrote up are rather outdated now, sadly.

Moving on, what about one-liners?


----------



## Bonly (Sep 26, 2018)

Atlantic Schlong said:


> That's why I'm asking for opinions in this thread first. I'm aware that the section has changed a lot since I actively modded it, and didn't want to impose my old values onto the NBD's current state. I'll likely draft up a new list of rules at some point this week to reflect these changes. The ones Suu wrote up are rather outdated now, sadly.
> 
> Moving on, what about one-liners?



I want to say keep the one-liners and get rid of them.

Tri said it best a while ago. He used to make in depth post on threads but over time it's a case of people not fulling reading what he post so they will quote him and reply to things he already answered so then he ends up just repeating himself over and over and over again on multiple points because people see one thing and focus on that as opposed to the whole of his post. Doing such makes someone like us not want to put in to much effort on our first post and put a one liner type of post and then when someone quote us we then go a bit more in depth.

But on the flipside one-liners don't add to much value to a thread, people want discussion to be had and for people's opinion to be seen as how/why they think the way they do and one liners don't do anything good.

If anything I'd say get rid of one-liners(for now) unless it's a thread with multiple fights. Like with my , I don't expect people to actually go in depth on 10+ matches for a single thread whereas those fights can easily just be made into different threads with their own focus. If people want to go in depth on the first go then cool but if they also want to go with a one-liner until someone quotes them then that's also cool imo.

 I'd also apply this to ranking threads, so if someone list a bunch of characters to be ranked then I don't have a problem with one-liners(a post with only ranking the character) but if someone wants to go and actually explain all of their rankings then that's also cool imo.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 26, 2018)

Bonly said:


> I want to say keep the one-liners and get rid of them.
> 
> Tri said it best a while ago. He used to make in depth post on threads but over time it's a case of people not fulling reading what he post so they will quote him and reply to things he already answered so then he ends up just repeating himself over and over and over again on multiple points because people see one thing and focus on that as opposed to the whole of his post. Doing such makes someone like us not want to put in to much effort on our first post and put a one liner type of post and then when someone quote us we then go a bit more in depth.
> 
> ...



Got it. That was more or less the way I did things when I was around, so not much will change in that regard.


----------



## Stonaem (Sep 27, 2018)

Stricter, but with wisdom.


Too much light will blind you, too much darkness and your eyes cease working. So definitely a balance in terms of strictness.


Strictness isnt just strictness, it must be applied wisely.

The wisdom is for judging which form of trolling is harmful, such as using fallacies in a serious manner, and which are for genuine fun value, such as saying Kamui GG in  every Kakashi thread. 

The difference is difficult to judge, hence the requirement for wisdom in judgement 


Now as a fan of serious debating, I'm all for tournies. Of course they require willing and committed participants, but i think we have plenty of those. At least, I'm sure we could start small (4 person tournies) and go from there.


Or even bring back the Challenges we had back in the day (one poster challenges another) for particular prizes.


I'm always gonna be butthurt about Itachi vs Hashi getting closed. I think there should be very strict rules about closing matchup threads. 


Nevermind the arrogance of assuming that our generation has perfected the Tier List (the premise of closing a thread), but to not allow debate for/against it goes against the very nature of our section (Hmmh!)


----------



## Stonaem (Sep 27, 2018)

@Troyse22 , Poster Fornerly Known as Trizalgia

Ooh, how about this:
A thread, stickied, for official proofs for/against certain opinions. By proofs, i mean the total dismantling of certain viewpoints through debate, not simply panels that anyone can manipulate.

Say i absolutely prove to you that Hayate Gekko > SM KN1 G8 Kisamehada, and you cannot counter my points and/or admit defeat, then such a thread/debate would be referenced in the stickied thread as an official proof, at least until the points presented in it are countered, properly.

This would save us from having to repeat ourselves multiple times simply because Kisame has too many fans who are sooooo delusional that they think he would actually beat Hayate.

Needless to say, it would be the rule that referenced topics are only opened when new evidence and/or arguments are being brought up.

In other news:
Is using the edit function the only way of editing links, tags etc?


----------



## Stonaem (Sep 27, 2018)

Im assuming that was you, @FlamingRain 

Thats blulhsit rifht there

First my Itachi vs Hashi thrrad which had libely debate 
And now Yagura vs Madara where you didnt even offer 2 cents of your own thoughts?

Please explain yourself


----------



## FlamingRain (Sep 27, 2018)

Silnaem said:


> Im assuming that was you, @FlamingRain
> 
> Thats blulhsit rifht there
> 
> ...



Didn't even realize I actually clicked it yet. I normally leave a post before I lock something and meant to do it there.

I don't remember an Itachi vs Hashi thread that had lively debate. When was that?


----------



## Stonaem (Sep 27, 2018)

[ANDKNUCKLES]
ET Itachi vs Hashirama
I was still debating for Itachi  when . . .
Worst thing is that i hadn't yet been given proper proof that Hashi wpuld blitz

And now this one:
Your reasoning is terrible
Yagura is a PJ, thats genjutsu immunity
Yagura has V2 that allowed him to touch BM Naruto, dafuq is living Madara w/o Hashi cells?
Yagura is well described in the wiki and DB for his Coral Palm Binding Touch, his Water Mirror which reflects jutsu as well as Isobu giving him armour

So no, he isnt "all hype and no feats" (nevermind the Featsism there)

And even if he was, the fact that we're debating it means there is discussion to be had. 

I wonder how the first guy managed to convince you'll that Hashi >>> Itachi if he was closed down in every second thread!?

[/ANDKNUCKLES]


----------



## Serene Grace (Sep 28, 2018)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Harsher punishments for posts which dish needless flames and bait. Troyse22 is frequently guilty of this as is Ziggy Stardust. However, to be blunt, it seems like the section is A LOT softer on this sort of conduct than it used to be.
> 
> Now, unless you don't mind us openly making fun of these posters while having the same amount of leniency- I'd say the harsher punishments should return. Evidently they do not learn their lesson. If you want, I can send you links with evidence. In fact, Ziggy lasting no more than a day is proof enough that the lenient approach doesn't work.






The Death & The Strawberry said:


> I dont even feel like the mods are around 90% of the time, that or they're on some soft shit.
> 
> I'll have some poster call me or a few other posters "autistic sannin wankers"( not thay it bothers me really lol, but rules are rules) in like 5 different threads, and no snip, delete or ban. Troy has gotten away with this numerous times, as well as Ziggy.
> 
> Agree with @Munboy Dracule O'Brian on the mods being more strict with this shit or at the least be there monitoring the section frequently.


@Atlantic Storm @Blu-ray @Platypus
@FlamingRain 

Unless you want more ziggys in this section, I suggest you guys read this and take it into consideration


----------



## Kisame (Sep 29, 2018)

What hapoened to the MoTM thread?


----------



## Bonly (Sep 29, 2018)

And since we're making improvements crack down on the character bashing. All it serves is for people to try and work up certain members, for example look at Kisame. Before Troy start going hard with Kisame, Kisame was referred to decently, like people had respect for him but nowadays you see people calling him a clown. Like what purpose does it serve to do such besides to bother someone? And it just so happen a trend like that started after Troy started voicing his opinion of Kisame and not before. Or you'll get someone that might say " Lol that clown Sasuke gets destroyed by Sage Mode Naruto" which again what's the point in that? Basically when some posters find that a character is "wanked" by a certain poster or multiple posters they will needlessly call them out their name just to get a raise out of someone. And that's just some of the milder stuff, Character bashing in general should be out.

And some of the ways people describe the win is over the top and too much. You'll get people that would say "Pain shits down Kisame's throats, Kisame doesn't stand a chance" or you'll get something like "Kabuto cumdumpster  Jiraiya" or shit like that. Like come on dudes. Shit like that could also get cut, if you want to say someone loses badly then just say they stand no chance or they get destroyed but that over the top unnecessary crap could get cut too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame (Sep 29, 2018)

Yup, Kisame is a joke at this point.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 29, 2018)

Bonly said:


> And since we're making improvements crack down on the character bashing. All it serves is for people to try and work up certain members, for example look at Kisame. Before Troy start going hard with Kisame, Kisame was referred to decently, like people had respect for him but nowadays you see people calling him a clown. Like what purpose does it serve to do such besides to bother someone? And it just so happen a trend like that started after Troy started voicing his opinion of Kisame and not before. Or you'll get someone that might say " Lol that clown Sasuke gets destroyed by Sage Mode Naruto" which again what's the point in that? Basically when some posters find that a character is "wanked" by a certain poster or multiple posters they will needlessly call them out their name just to get a raise out of someone. And that's just some of the milder stuff, Character bashing in general should be out.
> 
> And some of the ways people describe the win is over the top and too much. You'll get people that would say "Pain shits down Kisame's throats, Kisame doesn't stand a chance" or you'll get something like "Kabuto cumdumpster  Jiraiya" or shit like that. Like come on dudes. Shit like that could also get cut, if you want to say someone loses badly then just say they stand no chance or they get destroyed but that over the top unnecessary crap could get cut too.



That could be hard to enforce in practice as you'd be saying that posters need to post in a certain way. Even when I first joined the forum, one liners, even crass ones like the ones you suggested, were always acceptable even when the section was strict. So I can't see that working, unless the staff are willing to try a new process... which tbh likely won't be practical. Namely because the section physically can't be monitored as much as it used to be.


----------



## Bonly (Sep 29, 2018)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> That could be hard to enforce in practice as you'd be saying that posters need to post in a certain way. Even when I first joined the forum, one liners, even crass ones like the ones you suggested, were always acceptable even when the section was strict. So I can't see that working, unless the staff are willing to try a new process... which tbh likely won't be practical. Namely because the section physically can't be monitored as much as it used to be.



They already enforce us(or at least try to) to post a certain way by telling us that flaming is against the rules, for example. I can't go around calling you or anyone else a stupid cock sucking bitch or I can't go around calling you racial slurs freely otherwise I'll get banned from here. It's pretty much the same thing, only difference is that instead of it being centered around people flaming other posters which can get you warning and bans, I'm applying it to the characters which doesn't seem to hard imo.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 29, 2018)

Bonly said:


> They already enforce us(or at least try to) to post a certain way by telling us that flaming is against the rules, for example. I can't go around calling you or anyone else a stupid cock sucking bitch or I can't go around calling you racial slurs freely otherwise I'll get banned from here. It's pretty much the same thing, only difference is that instead of it being centered around people flaming other posters which can get you warning and bans, I'm applying it to the characters which doesn't seem to hard imo.



Then one can argue that we're being denied the privileged of expressing our views of the characters. Flaming the characters isn't the same as flaming posters. 

Though, one thing for sure is rating abuse. There has to be some way to tackle that as posters, namely Hussain, seems to spam it like he's trying to emulate Minato's FTG rep.


----------



## Bonly (Sep 29, 2018)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Then one can argue that we're being denied the privileged of expressing our views of the characters. Flaming the characters isn't the same as flaming posters.



That's life though. Do you think you can go through life and say whatever you want to whoever you want without there being any consequences whatsoever? If a person can't express how a character loses without saying some stupid shit like "character X gets ragdolled and raped so bad they have 2 kids" or something of that nature, then something is wrong with them.



> Though, one thing for sure is rating abuse. There has to be some way to tackle that as posters, namely Hussain, seems to spam it like he's trying to emulate Minato's FTG rep.



That's always been bad. Look at gifted recently in Tsunade,Kakashi, and Gai vs Pain thread. The OP disagree with his post so he got petty and gave the OP a disagree just to get payback

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 30, 2018)

Bonly said:


> That's life though. Do you think you can go through life and say whatever you want to whoever you want without there being any consequences whatsoever? If a person can't express how a character loses without saying some stupid shit like "character X gets ragdolled and raped so bad they have 2 kids" or something of that nature, then something is wrong with them.




Except you're asking for something that the battledome has _never _done. Why would they start now?



> That's always been bad. Look at gifted recently in Tsunade,Kakashi, and Gai vs Pain thread. The OP disagree with his post so he got petty and gave the OP a disagree just to get payback



Maybe a rating ban which works similar to a rep ban?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bonly (Sep 30, 2018)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Except you're asking for something that the battledome has _never _done. Why would they start now?



The BD had never done Vetos before when it came to the MoTM nominations and then one day they started the process of ti and added the option to Veto someone. New rules and things get added over time in all facets of life as time goes on. If the mods wanted to outright get rid of such things or at least cut back the amount that people do such things, then it's not hard for them to add the rule nor will it be the first time they've added a new rule.




> Maybe a rating ban which works similar to a rep ban?



Maybe it could but it depends on what they consider to be rating abuse.  Last November in this thread I made a post where I quoted a Mod saying 

"What would you guys consider rating abuse because I feel like walpurgis would fit under rating abuse with how much he spams the dislike/disagree button so much to so many people"

And then the mod never replied back lol.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 30, 2018)

Bonly said:


> The BD had never done Vetos before when it came to the MoTM nominations and then one day they started the process of ti and added the option to Veto someone. New rules and things get added over time in all facets of life as time goes on. If the mods wanted to outright get rid of such things or at least cut back the amount that people do such things, then it's not hard for them to add the rule nor will it be the first time they've added a new rule.





I get your point, but it is a slippery slope. Basically you're suggesting you can't say things like "X character is shit". Though, when it is said in order to bait another poster, that's usually obvious and if you report such posts they get dealt with.



> Maybe it could but it depends on what they consider to be rating abuse.  Last November in this thread I made a post where I quoted a Mod saying
> 
> "What would you guys consider rating abuse because I feel like walpurgis would fit under rating abuse with how much he spams the dislike/disagree button so much to so many people"
> 
> And then the mod never replied back lol.



Apparently Hussain has been reported for rating abuse before. It could be a simple case of just report it, the mods won't know unless we don't tell them about this stuff.


----------



## Bonly (Sep 30, 2018)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I get your point, but it is a slippery slope. Basically you're suggesting you can't say things like "X character is shit". Though, when it is said in order to bait another poster, that's usually obvious and if you report such posts they get dealt with.



Then a slippery slope we shall live on.



> Apparently Hussain has been reported for rating abuse before. It could be a simple case of just report it, the mods won't know unless we don't tell them about this stuff.



It depends on what they consider to be rating abuse.


----------



## Marvel (Oct 3, 2018)

I know i'm not the only person tired of inactives mods here that don't even do their jobs properly. For example....blatant attempts at trolling and flaming even are ignored by the mods here but at other times they'll go out of their way to mark post non contributive and delete them all while ignoring OBVIOUS meme post and leaving them be...like what's up with that.

Then the debates are getting toxic and toxic by the day and we have no one here to end them...we had to get a Super Mod from another section to deal with the Cosmos situation. On top of that where are the  Motm threads? They used to be a friendly and good way to recognized as a poster here and get rewarded for it. It gave incentive at times and now that's gone.

And overall the section is just stale the mods are lazy and are not trying anything to boost the actvity here or provide anything new for the members.

Other sections have contest,competitions etc and we have nothing

So in all we have

ignored troll and meme post
ignored flaming
inactvity
and no Motm post with zero explanantion too
No attempts to boost activity and make it more enjoyable

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stonaem (Oct 3, 2018)

Tho with no one being perfectly partisan, it could be troublesome getting a new mod who will use their powers to suppprt their wank club. 

Eaxh side has it's risks


----------



## Serene Grace (Oct 3, 2018)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> I dont even feel like the mods are around 90% of the time, that or they're on some soft shit.
> 
> I'll have some poster call me or a few other posters "autistic sannin wankers"( not thay it bothers me really lol, but rules are rules) in like 5 different threads, and no snip, delete or ban. Troy has gotten away with this numerous times, as well as Ziggy.
> 
> Agree with @Munboy Dracule O'Brian on the mods being more strict with this shit or at the least be there monitoring the section frequently.


^^^ I post this in the suggestion thread on September  22nd, and not a single mod has answered it

Hell I went as far as tagging them on friday and not a SINGLE mod has replied to me

Dont know whats going on tbh 

@FlamingRain
@Platypus
@Blu-ray
@Atlantic Storm


Back in the days I'd get banned in a few weeks or even days for saying retarded. Basically now ninjas say autistic everyday and rarely anything happens.

I'll be completely real the moding rn is laughable tbh. If you guys need help just get another regular to become a mod, or do what the DB section did and let the people vote for the new mod

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 3, 2018)

I love the heated exchanges, guys debating firmly on what they believe in and stuff. It's fun to read and cool to see, it's the NBD, this is the most relaxed and freely I've seen it since I've been here.

I don't like how threads that shouldn't be here are made here though, this is close to one. This should be in the question and complaints section, but besides this, there's many threads that belong in Konoha library or the leaf.

I haven't seen anything with flaming rain or blu ray, if it's a spite thread it's been locked, it gets to heated? It's locked.


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Oct 3, 2018)

Personally I like the Anarchy.


It ain't that bad honestly. 

If you think it's bad now, you should have seen how it was when Naruto was still being published.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Azula (Oct 3, 2018)

Some leeway should be allowed. Debates can get heated.

As long as you are not reaching Ziggy stardust levels of hate then it's okay imo.


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Oct 3, 2018)

I think this place has a good balance.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NightingaleOfShadows (Oct 3, 2018)

pretty sad that we need mods to babysit the people who cant act right, I mean most of us should know how to act by now  like just debate and discuss, dont talk shit and be an ass, simple


----------



## Phenomenon (Oct 3, 2018)

Other places are worse like Outskirts for example ugh


----------



## NamesClassified (Oct 3, 2018)

Some posters may slip up and say slick shit, but it ain't too bad here from my short stint here. At least no ones told me to kill(yet) myself like on some other sites (Comicvine/Gamefaqs). I not condoning disrespect though. Even if i'm content with it, that doesn't necessarily mean moderators should.

I would ask the mods to do just ensure that they are consistent if they're gonna punish users. Don't punish one user for an offense and then fail punish another for committing the exact same type of offense etc.......


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 3, 2018)

AJBeckyBlissRollins said:


> Other places are worse like Outskirts for example ugh



I use to be a little DBZ sectio regular, once I grew bored here. Lmao I was not prepared for what was there, it's settled because of super ending but once things pick back up sheesh.


----------



## Phenomenon (Oct 3, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> I use to be a little DBZ sectio regular, once I grew bored here. Lmao I was not prepared for what was there, it's settled because of super ending but once things pick back up sheesh.


It's quite toxic for an all vs battles section unfortunately.


----------



## Marvel (Oct 3, 2018)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> ^^^ I post this in the suggestion thread on September  22nd, and not a single mod has answered it
> 
> Hell I went as far as tagging them on friday and not a SINGLE mod has replied to me
> 
> ...



Not only that but just in general the mods don't do shit...like we have nothing interesting or new...no fun things to get the community involved

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marvel (Oct 3, 2018)

@FlamingRain what are you doing? you're not gonna respond to the thread? address the problems at hand?


----------



## Bonly (Oct 3, 2018)

We've had a mod problem for a few years really. They think they fix the problem by making only one person a mod and the last two "new" mods was a bust with Saru and Ryuzaki starting off good and then disappearing. Problem is they need to get another mod or two and get rid of one and make sure that the mods are very active and NBD posters as oppose to just picking someone who doesn't come here often.

As for them deleting post, it's simply a case of them not noticing these things. They don't see all the trolling and all the flaming to such a bad degree, for example they went and edited Troy's post(which I reported) when he used autistic but didn't edit WS's post when he name called at Troy but when I reported Worlds post, it got edited. If they catch it then they'd get it but they can't get it all, the report button is there to help.

Now I'll tell everyone here that if your post have been deleted in the last two weeks or so then it's a 98 percent chance that I reported your post for being "non-contributive". And guess what happens, people post get deleted and then they post with more reasoning and all that jazz. For those that don't know what would fit under that look below.

"*1. Post constructively, insightfully and with purpose.*
Nobody learns anything from reading a post that reads "sasori in a curbstomp" – that sort of posting is meaningless. If all you want to do is throw in a vote, then vote in the thread's poll if it has one. If you're going to reply in a thread, then try to have something meaningful to say on the topic. DO NOT post things such as ‘I agree with user’ repeatedly as that basically adds nothing to the debate. Similarly, posts that simply restate the OP's stipulations/conditions will not be accepted as having sufficient reasoning.

Posts that do not contribute to the discussion at hand or provide insufficient reasoning will be deleted with the message "Please provide more reasoning" or "Non-contributive" and noted down by the moderator. If these types of posts are made by the same user repeatedly, that user will receive a warning and subsequent section ban if they continue."

That's an actual thing in the rules thread, mods just been very chill on it. Recently I report post because people constantly complain and cry about the lack reasoning so what best way for people to put some effort into their post then to delete the ones that say "Kakashi mid diff" "Sannin low diff" "Akatsuki high diff".

In the past mods has asked us what type of things would we like to do and most didn't really have anything to add outside of the debate tourneys. The Mods in general need some type of direction to work off of and usually most don't do anything, you might have a handful of people if that who would suggest things.  and yet how often do you see poster post in it? How many people posted an idea on how to deal with the meme/trolling post? I know I did but did anyone else? People bring up the flaming and what not but how many people actually posted their suggestions on how to deal with it in said thread? You got like what, one to four people maybe who posted in that thread? This section is in the top five most active sections on the forums and yet less then five can actually speak up? If you feel someone is absuing the rating systems then report it or at least PM them about it, I sure as hell did PM all the mods about MaruUchiha with him constantly spamming the rating to see if he'd get a rating ban.

See the poster here need to make their voice heard and actually use the thread or PM a mod directly or just report shit. Mods are only gonna do so much and so far they're lacking so we as a group need to make our voice heard otherwise shit isn't gonna be done about.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Serene Grace (Oct 3, 2018)

Gifted said:


> @FlamingRain what are you doing? you're not gonna respond to the thread? address the problems at hand?


Bruh

This guy viewed the thread as well


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Oct 4, 2018)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> Bruh
> 
> This guy viewed the thread as well



The dude is called @FlamingRain for gods sake

What makes you think he gives a shit about people flaming each other?
Kappa


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Oct 4, 2018)

I'll be the mod. I can be just as lazy or corrupt as any of the current ones. Promise. 



AJBeckyBlissRollins said:


> Other places are worse like Outskirts for example ugh



Shut up.


----------



## Phenomenon (Oct 4, 2018)

Lord Valgaav said:


> I'll be the mod. I can be just as lazy or corrupt as any of the current ones. Promise.
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up.


It's pretty tainted.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Oct 4, 2018)

AJBeckyBlissRollins said:


> It's pretty tainted.



Its the location of NFs famous salt mines. 

But its still my first love and reason for joining in the first place. So I'm defensive.


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 4, 2018)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> ^^^ I post this in the suggestion thread on September 22nd



Best way to get their attention is make an SCR thread and tagging them in it. They are basically forced to respond.


----------



## Ultrafragor (Oct 4, 2018)

lol, this place has been the same level of shitty since I've been here (so, a year, I think?)

It can't be fixed. It's just how it is.

You can do something if someone is bothering you enough to warrant it, but as it is the most liked and respected posters are mostly d-bags.

Y'all loved the shit out of Android/Cosmos and he said most of you were idiots.

This just how it is.

I guess just be glad bigger trolls like zensuki don't come in here.


----------



## Troyse22 (Oct 4, 2018)

Meh the mods are regularly ineffective.

Nothing new.

I was asked to stop calling arguments autistic, and I haven't since then, it'd be nice if people stopped bringing it up, last thing I need is to be annoyed by another PM. They only succeeded in this under threat of ban

Attacking the argument is no longer allowed, so people can now say Jiraiya can 1v2 Itachi and Kisame without their precious feelings being hurt by being told their argument is fucked.

So great

Now can we fix real problems like Sannin wankers ignoring counter arguments and just go on spewing their shit everywhere?


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Oct 4, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> I was asked to stop calling arguments autistic, and I haven't since then, it'd be nice if people stopped bringing it up


Its been less than a fucking week...

You want a medal?

Genuinely cant believe you just said this 


Troyse22 said:


> Now can we fix real problems like Sannin wankers ignoring counter arguments and just go on spewing their shit everywhere?


People having a differing opinion to you specifically is NOT a fucking whim the staff need to cater to

Smh dude...Get over yourself

I hate to break it to you man, but everyone here can say the same shit about your posts

OT

We dont need new mods... @Blu-ray and @FlamingRain do fine...If anyone here seriously thinks the NBD has problems...Go shitpost in the OBD for awhile...See how fucking long you last without getting your feelings hurt.

You will be LAUGHED out of the section if those boys dont like what you post...I can promise that much. I sometimes wish we had that to clean up a few problem posters and maybe inspire them to get their act together.

Compared to the OBD and a few other sections I frequent, youre all choir boys.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Oct 4, 2018)

Ultrafragor said:


> as it is the most liked and respected posters are mostly d-bags.
> 
> Y'all loved the shit out of Android/Cosmos and he said most of you were idiots.


Thats a real good point tbh


----------



## Troyse22 (Oct 4, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Its been less than a fucking week...
> 
> You want a medal?
> 
> Genuinely cant believe you just said this



Nope, but saying the problem is still going on is false



WorldsStrongest said:


> People having a differing opinion to you specifically is NOT a fucking whim the staff need to cater to



There's a difference between difference of opinion and manga denialism

I could give an example that happened very recently, but I don't think it's a good idea to call people out anymore

It just gets tiring is all, blatantly ignoring counter arguments is not the purpose of the NBD.



WorldsStrongest said:


> We dont need new mods... @Blu-ray and @FlamingRain do fine



You think that because you get special breaks, as you did when you called me a moron

Bet you didn't even get warned for that despite insulting me directly and not even the argument 



WorldsStrongest said:


> Go shitpost in the OBD for awhile...See how fucking long you last without getting your feelings hurt.
> 
> You will be LAUGHED out of the section if those boys dont like what you post



Meh as long as I can give what I get I can hang with the most ruthless debaters around here.

But people can insult me around here, I give a watered down insult and I get cracked down on while they get away with no repurcussions. That is fucking aids.

Can take the heat, but I should be able to dish it out when I get it.

But the NBD mods hate me, and Platypus isn't exactly my biggest fan either. 2 mods (Blu-ray and flaming) who dislike me send a referral to ban me to Platypus who also dislikes me. Gee I wonder why I can't say a thing without being banned.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Oct 4, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> Nope, but saying the problem is still going on is false


But complaining about people having a problem that you were a part of up until a week ago isnt false


Troyse22 said:


> There's a difference between difference of opinion and manga denialism


Again pal

Most if not all people here can say the same shit to you

There is no rule that states people need to bend to Troyse2-fucking-2s interpretations of the manga, and none that say you need to that it for others interpretations either.

Its not up to a mod to ban someone who you cant force a fucking concession out of...And its not up to the mods to threaten you with a ban if YOU dont concede to something either.

They dont hold our fucking hands...They keep the peace and make sure the heat doesnt get too high and we start threatening each other or some other nonsense.


Troyse22 said:


> You think that because you get special breaks, as you did when you called me a moron
> 
> Bet you didn't even get warned for that despite insulting me directly and not even the argument


Im sorry but which fucking one of us got away scott free for MONTHS calling the vast majority of this board autistic?

Cuz it wasnt me

And he talks to ME about getting breaks 


Troyse22 said:


> It just gets tiring is all, blatantly ignoring counter arguments is not the purpose of the NBD.


Again

Kettle meet fucking pot


Troyse22 said:


> Meh as long as I can give what I get I can hang with the most ruthless debaters around here.


Here aint the OBD kiddo

If youve got a problem with how this ship is ran then youd run home screaming if the OBD lashed out at you

I can promise you that


Troyse22 said:


> But people can insult me around here, I give a watered down insult and I get cracked down on while they get away with no repurcussions. That is fucking aids.


No kiddo

You jump right to autism totally unprovoked and you didnt get so much as a warning for moths

Youve got no right to talk


Troyse22 said:


> But the NBD mods hate me, and Platypus isn't exactly my biggest fan either. 2 mods (Blu-ray and flaming) who dislike me send a referral to ban me to Platypus who also dislikes me. Gee I wonder why I can't say a thing without being banned.


You had months of calling people autistic and you weren't banned once 

Cry me a fucking river

"I cant say a thing without getting banned"

Good joke


----------



## Mider T (Oct 4, 2018)

The NBD has never had active mods for more than a few months, c'est la vie.


----------



## Speedyamell (Oct 4, 2018)

@Gifted 
You are literally asking for the mods to be strict, when two out of those things you mentioned,are things you do too(trolling,memeing e.t.c)


----------



## Marvel (Oct 4, 2018)

Speedyamell said:


> @Gifted
> You are literally asking for the mods to be strict, when two out of those things you mentioned,are things you do too(trolling,memeing e.t.c)


I don't troll or meme here tho and arne't you known as a troll sakura wanker?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baki (Oct 4, 2018)

Gifted said:


> I don't troll or meme here tho you sakura wanker



Irony!


----------



## Speedyamell (Oct 4, 2018)

Gifted said:


> I don't troll or meme here tho and arne't you known as a troll sakura wanker?


Lol.
We both know you do.
even the toxicity you speak of you also heavily participate.
Infact. I'm pretty sure i saw you make a post saying "shut your whore mouth" to someone just because they had a different opinion..
If the mods were as strict as you're saying they should be,you in particular wouldn't enjoy it my dude.
So stop blaming mods for things you're also responsible for


----------



## Marvel (Oct 4, 2018)

Speedyamell said:


> Lol.
> We both know you do.
> even the toxicity you speak of you also heavily participate.
> Infact. I'm pretty sure i saw you make a post saying "shut your whore mouth" to someone just because they had a different opinion..
> ...



@The Death & The Strawberry is the person i said it to and is one of my good friends....it was a joke. I'm not responsible for mods activley ignoring things and being inactive.


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 4, 2018)

How this thread still exists is beyond me 
How this section still functions is baffling 
Arguing naruto half a decade after it finished is a little sad


----------



## Troyse22 (Oct 4, 2018)

Icegaze said:


> How this thread still exists is beyond me
> How this section still functions is baffling
> Arguing naruto half a decade after it finished is a little sad



There's the door


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 4, 2018)

Icegaze said:


> How this thread still exists is beyond me
> How this section still functions is baffling
> Arguing naruto half a decade after it finished is a little sad



? I mean the site is literally called 'Naruto Forums'...

Bortuo - A continuation of the series, is still fairly new and on-going, that Kishimoto oversees the anime adaptation for. Naruto to Boruto: Shinobi Striker was just recently released. 

And on the contrary, rather than sad, it shows that this section really had true fans. 

Not sure what your position is here. Seeing that you tend to post in this section yourself often.

Best Ive seen you do is pass out invites or weak attempts to advertise your little comic/manga that was never very interesting, now _that's_ a little sad.


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 4, 2018)

Icegaze said:


> well my polite reply lets see if i get banned. fuck off and die.
> not like you can come up with anything your self. you little piss of shit. born of i*c*st
> 
> FUCK OFF WANKER



Seems I struck a nerve


----------



## Serene Grace (Oct 4, 2018)

@FlamingRain I saw you viewing this yesterday fam, wtf?






Troyse22 said:


> give a watered down insult


You think telling people to die a slow death though a screen, or calling ninja's ninjas uselss and autistic is a watered down insult?

I swear dude you need to cut the crap sometimes





Ultrafragor said:


> lol, this place has been the same level of shitty since I've been here (so, a year, I think?)
> 
> It can't be fixed. It's just how it is.
> 
> ...


I mean i know its always been bad, but in 2016 I remeber it being far better than this. Unbalanced threads like Kisame vs rinnegan obito or Nagato were locked, now garbage threads like that are pretty much just ignored and left to provide nothing other then a place for people to meme. Flame/Troll/Bait posts were also often snipped, etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 4, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> There's the door



You think telling people to die a slow death though a screen, or calling ninja's ninjas uselss and autistic is a watered down insult?

I swear dude you need to cut the crap sometime


same dude showing me the door does this crap


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 4, 2018)

Bonly said:


> We've had a mod problem for a few years really. They think they fix the problem by making only one person a mod and the last two "new" mods was a bust with Saru and Ryuzaki starting off good and then disappearing. Problem is they need to get another mod or two and get rid of one and make sure that the mods are very active and NBD posters as oppose to just picking someone who doesn't come here often.
> 
> As for them deleting post, it's simply a case of them not noticing these things. They don't see all the trolling and all the flaming to such a bad degree, for example they went and edited Troy's post(which I reported) when he used autistic but didn't edit WS's post when he name called at Troy but when I reported Worlds post, it got edited. If they catch it then they'd get it but they can't get it all, the report button is there to help.
> 
> ...



That's fine, but as @The Death & The Strawberry outlined, the mods are too lenient. Ziggy pushed it a lot and he didn't get banned until he started being racist towards Hussain and other members beyond this section. Troy frequently baits and flames and nothing happens. Android/Cosmos, while I don't have anything against the guy did outright flame people and it is very telling that another mod from another section had to deal with it.
MaruUchiha and Hussain just spam the ratings function like their lives depends on it, I was once PM'd saying that they're keeping an eye on him for rating spam... I quickly learnt it that it looks like he wasn't as he's still doing this stuff.

When the rules were enforced more harshly, it was effective. Now that things are more lenient, you get the section as it is now. Those members I named wouldn't last too long without being banned if things were as strict as they were before. In fact, members who were banned frequently either ended up getting permed or ended up behaving more when they came back.

Rather than appeal to the mods, it is better to find out why people would be reluctant and going by the sentiments ITT the answer is simple: the punishments aren't harsh enough. Insofar that other members who wouldn't engage in bait, ratings spam etc tend to do so as it appears that nothing is done to discourage it.

For instance, in the threads where Troy said Kisame had Bijuu level physical strength, he'd have gotten a warning/ban when he started going off topic and attacking us. We would have also been issued with warnings for encouraging him which was defined by calling out his hypocrisy.





Mider T said:


> The NBD has never had active mods for more than a few months, c'est la vie.



There were, though, this was when the manga was still running.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 1yesman9 (Oct 4, 2018)

Aren't you just salty that your poster tier list was moderated? The solution to nazi mods is less moderation, not more. The forums would be less entertaining if posters didnt roast eachother in good fun.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LostSelf (Oct 4, 2018)

Back in the day, the rules enforced us to always say why we think a character wins. Like Bonly said, this lead to good debates and helped us get an idea even of the character we were not supporting.  Back in the day, Tsunade was a character you'd see even Jonin defeating her. 

If the rule to always give an insight was never there, we'd still be having, likely, Tsunade in the same spot. But giving insight you can learn a lot about the other character and it can lead to a fun experience. I, sometimes, am guilty of shitposting, but I think that rule should be enforced.

I don't see much toxicity (Of course, there has been things already dealt with that I can't ignore), maybe I am wrong. But we should enforce that rule. Always give your insight as to why X character wins. Back in the day, if you just said "Kisame mid diffs", a mod would ask you to provide reasoning your post would be deleted with a message that said "please provide more reasoning."

Above all, let's remember this place, Narutoforums, is to have fun. We are all people with the same hobby gathered together. Do not let differences of opinions make you hate another person. And do not take part in personal attacks. This is not only a mod responsibility, it's OUR responsibility.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Serene Grace (Oct 4, 2018)

1yesman9 said:


> Aren't you just salty that your poster tier list was moderated? The solution to nazi mods is less moderation, not more. The forums would be less entertaining if posters didnt roast eachother in good fun.


Theres a fine line between calling someone autistic/telling them to die a slow death and calling someone stupid/moron

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Oct 4, 2018)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> I swear dude you need to cut the crap sometimes


I mean he wanted a pat on the back earlier in this thread cuz he went a whole WEEK without calling someone autistic...

Yaaay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 1yesman9 (Oct 4, 2018)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> Theres a fine line between calling someone autistic/telling them to die a slow death and calling someone stupid/moron



Fine line my rear end. Where's the harm exactly? I don't see anyone being driven off the site by mean language. I don't buy that any substantiative discussion is being lost. The debates really only turn sour on topics they've hashed out tons of times and are unwilling to change their position on. If troyse and worldstrongest want to argue like a married couple, its just more entertainment for us. If you have a preference against it, you should avoid those threads, not remove posters.

Lets not get all authoritarian cause Gifted's mad his thread got blocked.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Oct 4, 2018)

1yesman9 said:


> Fine line my rear end. Where's the harm exactly? I don't see anyone being driven off the site by mean language. I don't buy that any substantiative discussion is being lost. The debates really only turn sour on topics they've hashed out tons of time and are unwilling to change their position on. If troyse and worldstrongest want to argue like a married couple, its just more entertainment for us. If you have a preference against it, you should avoid those threads, not remove posters.
> 
> Lets not get all authoritarian cause Gifted's mad his thread got blocked.


"Hey lets let toxicity and other bullshit perpetuate unchecked until it escalates and becomes a real problem because it's entertaining to me!"


----------



## Azula (Oct 4, 2018)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> Unbalanced threads like Kisame vs rinnegan obito or Nagato were locked



Meh 'unbalanced' and 'wrong' threads/posts should be just left alone, as long as posters are willing to lay out the reasoning- *why* they believe what they believe, let them stay.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 4, 2018)

1yesman9 said:


> Fine line my rear end. Where's the harm exactly? I don't see anyone being driven off the site by mean language. I don't buy that any substantiative discussion is being lost. The debates really only turn sour on topics they've hashed out tons of times and are unwilling to change their position on. If troyse and worldstrongest want to argue like a married couple, its just more entertainment for us. If you have a preference against it, you should avoid those threads, not remove posters.
> 
> Lets not get all authoritarian cause Gifted's mad his thread got blocked.



Did you read the rules post?


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 4, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> "Hey lets let toxicity and other bullshit perpetuate unchecked until it escalates and becomes a real problem because it's entertaining to me!"


how can it become a real problem though 
no one here knows the other so what someone insults you on this site. it makes no difference as their words should have no effect. life gets so much harder than what some pubescent child wrote to you 

i think


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Oct 4, 2018)

Icegaze said:


> how can it become a real problem though


Are you kidding?

Do you seriously lack the minimum fucking foresight required to realize why literally leaving a bunch of people to rip each other new assholes verbally could become a problem?


Icegaze said:


> no one here knows the other so what someone insults you on this site.


Did you not, literally 10 minutes ago, just fucking flip your lid on @JuicyG in this very page of this very thread?

Maybe climb off that high horse youre riding pal...Youre covered in mud as well.


Icegaze said:


> it makes no difference as their words should have no effec


Again...The words affected you pretty good now didnt they?


Icegaze said:


> life gets so much harder than what some pubescent child wrote to you


And thrice


----------



## 1yesman9 (Oct 4, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> "Hey lets let toxicity and other bullshit perpetuate unchecked until it escalates and becomes a real problem because it's entertaining to me!"



I see, so you agree that there's no problem, but want to moderate on the bad assumption that it might eventually escalate into a problem.

1) Suppose that it does escalate into a problem: we can moderate it then and there.

2) It could just as easily die out as it escalates.

3) The things you call toxic aren't objectively bad. The responses on this thread plainly reveal that a number of users prefer them or are fine with them. Its really just your naive assumption that the things you personally dislike are disliked by the majority.

4) Who defines what's bullshit? What if you just can't tell that the argument is correct. What if parts of the argument is valuable? Who's to say that there isn't fun in criticizing bs?

5) Since the problem depends on preference, its best for users who don't like it to ignore, and users who do to engage in it.

It's ironic that your upset about bs in debate then caricature my argument w/o addressing points.

Reminder: This is just someone's tantrum over his thread getting blocked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 4, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Are you kidding?
> 
> Do you seriously lack the minimum fucking foresight required to realize why literally leaving a bunch of people to rip each other new assholes verbally could become a problem?
> 
> ...



enlighten me dear sir as i am asking an honest question. i honestly dont see the issue

i did flip my lid. then ignored the fucker. big whoop. i have moved on..where he is i dont care as i dont know him

i am not on a high horse but apparently your donkey is giving you the wrong idea 

they did and ..? you move on and deal with it...if what he is said were to redefine me then i have failed at life

so yes people can loose their shit. and if they cant come back from it then fuck em. i dont see why people need to be micro managed. but once again please dont call your donkey a horse


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Oct 4, 2018)

Icegaze said:


> enlighten me dear sir as i am asking an honest question. i honestly dont see the issue


Yes you do

You just experienced the problem

And im saying imagine that day in day out for weeks if not months, only every time it gets worse and worse as they realise they can get away with more and more

Extrapolate kiddo

Extrapolate 

There are rules in place for a reason

They arent meant for governing 1 or 2 goddamn people either, they apply to the entire forum


Icegaze said:


> i did flip my lid. then ignored the fucker. big whoop.


And youre still mad about it 


Icegaze said:


> i am not on a high horse but apparently your donkey is giving you the wrong idea


Youre very clearly on a high horse

Your first damn post in this thread was talking down to people...And youre still doing it


Icegaze said:


> they did and ..?


Well if they affected the great icegaze, imagine some kid (remember, this is a manga meant for 12 year olds) comes in here with thinner skin and gets hit with some worse shit than you got...And gets it day in and day out...

It turns into a problem dude

Stop being so fucking intellectually dishonest for 5 seconds and youd see that 


Icegaze said:


> so yes people can loose their shit.


Then you've proven my point


Icegaze said:


> i dont see why people need to be micro managed.


Cuz its in the rules 

Forum wide rules 

Get over it


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 4, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Yes you do
> 
> You just experienced the problem
> 
> ...



you sound salty though 
the fake compliments is you being dishonest. i wasnt talking down to people just baffled people are still arguing over the same shit 
who here is 12 years old...you all old fuckers though arguing about the same fights. 
so i am shocked this has carried on . considering the manga is done and dusted. 

its rule we all read it. we get it. you asking to extrapolate which is a needless thing to do. i repeat myself. if i dont like i ignore quite quickly. everyone can do it. so where is the issue



lets not make this thread sound like there is a first world problem case on our hands and someone gonna off themselves over forum discussions. if so the poor kid was a goer


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Oct 4, 2018)

1yesman9 said:


> I see, so you agree that there's no problem, but want to moderate on the bad assumption that it might eventually escalate into a problem.
> 
> 1) Suppose that it does escalate into a problem: we can moderate it then and there.
> 
> ...


All i see here is more dishonesty tbh

Yes...Not everyone here flings around nonsensical insults, and we dont need a goddamn police force in here enforcing and policing every thread and slapping bans on anyone who goes even vaguely out of line and thats not what im suggesting happen 

As i said, the NBD is one of the best behaved sections on the forum, and i post in a lot of sections regularly, but we DO still have problems.

And i guess im the only one who realizes that this is a manga meamt for 12 year olds...Children...Who take words personally. So yes, when offensive phrases are being thrown around willy nilly, those posters need to be dealt with.

Literally all im saying is follow the fucking forum wide rules...And if you dont, expect a warning, and a ban if it continues. Really dont see why some people find any damn debate on this subject.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Oct 4, 2018)

Icegaze said:


> you sound salty though
> the fake compliments is you being dishonest. i wasnt talking down to people just baffled people are still arguing over the same shit
> who here is 12 years old...you all old fuckers though arguing about the same fights.
> so i am shocked this has carried on . considering the manga is done and dusted.
> ...


More icegaze bullshit

All im saying is people should follow the forum wide rules 

If thats too complex for you, or if you just dont want to, theres the damn door as troy told you

At this point it seems like you seriously came in this thread to be a shit disturber and nothing else.


----------



## Azula (Oct 4, 2018)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> You can't give reasonings on threads that are so unbalanced though
> 
> Thats the point of it being unbalanced



My point is that as long as the one making a claim is willing to write *his/her reasoning for it* I don't see the harm in letting him/her post, no matter what it is.


----------



## Serene Grace (Oct 4, 2018)

Azula said:


> My point is that as long as the one making a claim is willing to write *his/her reasoning for it* I don't see the harm in letting him/her post, no matter what it is.


When theres such a big gap, there isnt any reason that makes sense, unless it borders to trolling or meming

Thats the point


----------



## Kisame (Oct 4, 2018)

How about we nominate a new mod/mods to assist the existing ones? @Blu-ray and @FlamingRain are barely active anyway.


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 4, 2018)

Shark said:


> How about we nominate a new mod/mods to assist the existing ones? @Blu-ray and @FlamingRain are barely active anyway.



What if I volunteered 
Think I’ll ban troy for kicks 
Cuz why not


----------



## Kisame (Oct 4, 2018)

Icegaze said:


> What if I volunteered
> Think I’ll ban troy for kicks
> Cuz why not


Seriously though I honestly think that maybe the best policy, everyone is gonna keep complaining and ckashing as we've seen in this thread already. So we either nominate a new one or get one of the other sections' mods to switch duties to the NBD.


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 4, 2018)

Shark said:


> Seriously though I honestly think that maybe the best policy, everyone is gonna keep complaining and ckashing as we've seen in this thread already. So we either nominate a new one or get one of the other sections' mods to switch duties to the NBD.



Tbh
I think it’s boredom that keeps people posting

A swap would still result in the same thing in no time

It’s not that the mods aren’t doing their duties Lord knows when this section mattered they were active little shrimps

They are less active because the hype is over ..


----------



## The_Conqueror (Oct 4, 2018)

@Icegaze for mod


----------



## Troyse22 (Oct 4, 2018)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> You think telling people to die a slow death though a screen



I don't recall doing this, this sounds pretty ruthless

Someone must have said something comparable to that or really been trolling for me to react like that

But I seriously never recall saying this to anybody here



The Death & The Strawberry said:


> calling ninja's ninjas uselss and autistic is a watered down insult?



Calling Ninja's useless and autistic is a watered down insult? Is that what you meant to say

Who cares? Sakura is useless.



Icegaze said:


> You think telling people to die a slow death though a screen, or calling ninja's ninjas uselss and autistic is a watered down insult?
> 
> I swear dude you need to cut the crap sometime
> 
> ...



Never did this so idk



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Troy frequently baits and flames and nothing happens



1. You bait and flame me constantly, I just give it back and you don't like it
2. I've received countless bans.

In fact mods go out of their way to crucify me for even saying hello.


----------



## Troyse22 (Oct 4, 2018)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Troy said Kisame had Bijuu level physical strength, he'd have gotten a warning/ban when he started going off topic and attacking us. We would have also been issued with warnings for encouraging him which was defined by calling out his hypocrisy.



Called out my hypocrisy?

When you say things didn't happen that happened on fucking panel, I'm gonna be annoyed, and not only that you stick to it.

Keep running your mouth about me kid, I'll just start doing the same.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 4, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> 1. You bait and flame me constantly, I just give it back and you don't like it
> 2. I've received countless bans.
> 
> In fact mods go out of their way to crucify me for even saying hello.



I flame and bait you constantly? No, disagreeing that Kisame has physical strength rivaling a Bijuu isn't bait. When the mods were stricter you would have been banned for your conduct a long time ago. With the frequency of your shitposting/trolling/baiting/flaming you probably would have been permed by now. 

What happens, the mods just tell you off for saying hello (allegedly) and you still conduct yourself in a manner which used to be considered ban worthy. 

Troy just gets a slap on the wrist and thinks the mods crucify him.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 4, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> Called out my hypocrisy?
> 
> When you say things didn't happen that happened on fucking panel, I'm gonna be annoyed, and not only that you stick to it.
> 
> Keep running your mouth about me kid, I'll just start doing the same.



This is an example of the sort of thing that's allowed now. He can rant on this site like its a blend between reality TV and tumbr while (poorly) attempting to bait me and he'll get a crucifixion, by his admission slap on the wrist.


----------



## 1yesman9 (Oct 4, 2018)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> This is an example of the sort of thing that's allowed now. He can rant on this site like its a blend between reality TV and tumbr while (poorly) attempting to bait me and he'll get a crucifixion, by his admission slap on the wrist.



If this is ur example of moderation worthy behavior I definetly don't want stricter mods.


----------



## Troyse22 (Oct 4, 2018)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I flame and bait you constantly? No, disagreeing that Kisame has physical strength rivaling a Bijuu isn't bait. When the mods were stricter you would have been banned for your conduct a long time ago. With the frequency of your shitposting/trolling/baiting/flaming you probably would have been permed by now.



I give reasoning for my arguments
I don't troll
I don't bait
I don't flame unless trolled

We're all allowed a little joking (find the link to the Sannin) type of stuff every so often. Orochimaruwantsyourbody does that kinda stuff to me too, I just find it funny and move on

Take the stick out of your ass.



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> This is an example of the sort of thing that's allowed now. He can rant on this site like its a blend between reality TV and tumbr while (poorly) attempting to bait me and he'll get a crucifixion, by his admission slap on the wrist.



You bait me into these arguments by talking about me

Then say I shouldn't be allowed to say anything?

What goes on in your brain that you think YOUR bait and trolling is acceptable?

Or are you just in denial and think you're perfect?

Time to shush


----------



## Troyse22 (Oct 4, 2018)

1yesman9 said:


> If this is ur example of moderation worthy behavior I definetly don't want stricter mods.



He wants to be able to troll while everyone has to eat his shit 24/7 don't pay him much attention


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Oct 4, 2018)

Ironically, this thread is filled with the infighting and toxicity that it's about. We just can't help quarreling with each other, it seems


----------



## Ultrafragor (Oct 4, 2018)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> I mean i know its always been bad, but in 2016 I remeber it being far better than this. Unbalanced threads like Kisame vs rinnegan obito or Nagato were locked, now garbage threads like that are pretty much just ignored and left to provide nothing other then a place for people to meme. Flame/Troll/Bait posts were also often snipped, etc.



I disagree with locking threads based on balance.

That's just a form of wanking since it just comes down to the mod's or the other poster's opinion of who should win.

It's better for debate if you propose a thread and then have to argue why it's not one-sided.

Like, I wouldn't even be here because every thread I make about the Byakugan or a Byakugan user would be removed almost immediately due to people complaining. There'd be no chance for debate or discussion and then this section would just die because most of the members hold similar opinions and the mods shut down anyone that says something different.


----------



## The_Conqueror (Oct 4, 2018)

BlackHeartedImp said:


> Ironically, this thread is filled with the infighting and toxicity that it's about. We just can't help quarreling with each other, it seems


Emilia is still better than REM


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 4, 2018)

1yesman9 said:


> If this is ur example of moderation worthy behavior I definetly don't want stricter mods.



The mods should at least enforce the rules, which it seems they aren't as much hence the thread. Of course, if you don't want moderation they should at least say it'll be like the wild west here. Though, I don't see posters like Troy handling that well given how he's been complaining about the mods lack of involvement lately.


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Oct 4, 2018)

Ultrafragor said:


> I disagree with locking threads based on balance.
> 
> That's just a form of wanking since it just comes down to the mod's or the other poster's opinion of who should win.
> 
> ...


I think it's more of an obvious type of  imbalance mentioned. Matches that, realistically, have no need to even be discussed or debated about. Say someone pits pt. 1 Naruto against Hebi Sasuke. Wouldn't that just be a waste of everyone's time, and invite trolling and memeing?


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Oct 4, 2018)

The_Conqueror said:


> Emilia is still better than REM


 your opinion is rendered invalid by Rem's existence.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 4, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> I give reasoning for my arguments
> 
> I don't troll
> 
> ...




When you're ready to stop lying about your conduct we can make this more productive. More than a few posters have cited you as one of the examples that rules should be stricter.




> You bait me into these arguments by talking about me
> 
> 
> Then say I shouldn't be allowed to say anything?
> ...




Its funny when you realise the "trolling" you complain about and the "talking about you" you cite is just me pointing out bad Kisame arguments you have actually made while criticising "Sannin wankers" for having bad arguments.


You could say your argument was attacked - not you - though, you take that personally. In other words, you seem to take your arguments being criticised as personal attacks.


This is an example of banworthy conduct.

What's even funnier is that you're still trying to bait me while crying about you being allegedly baited.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Oct 4, 2018)

What troll posts? I don't ever see troll posts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 1yesman9 (Oct 4, 2018)

Locking threads based on balance is a no no.

Mod's aren't perfect judges of what is and isn't balanced.

Even if the allegation is true, the thread can still have value. Often, the poster will have at least 1 argument that causes the reader to slightly change his opinion, even if he still disagrees with most of it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 1yesman9 (Oct 4, 2018)

BlackHeartedImp said:


> I think it's more of an obvious type of  imbalance mentioned. Matches that, realistically, have no need to even be discussed or debated about. Say someone pits pt. 1 Naruto against Hebi Sasuke. Wouldn't that just be a waste of everyone's time, and invite trolling and memeing?



Why trust mods with determining what's "obvious imbalance" when people can just ignore the thread. Who cares if someone posts a meme, threads like that die extremely quickly.


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Oct 4, 2018)

1yesman9 said:


> Why trust mods with determining what's "obvious imbalance" when people can just ignore the thread. Who cares if someone posts a meme, threads like that die extremely quickly.


There's zero reason to just not lock the thread if it's going to die quick anyway. It doesn't take more than 3 brain cells to decide that something like genin Naruto vs Hebi Sasuke is silly, so that's why I'd "trust the mods".


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 4, 2018)

1yesman9 said:


> Locking threads based on balance is a no no.
> 
> Mod's aren't perfect judges of what is and isn't balanced.
> 
> Even if the allegation is true, the thread can still have value. Often, the poster will have at least 1 argument that causes the reader to slightly change his opinion, even if he still disagrees with most of it.



Let's say the poster who doesn't think things are imbalanced only resorts to flaming people while insisting that they provided an argument?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 1yesman9 (Oct 4, 2018)

BlackHeartedImp said:


> There's zero reason to just not lock the thread if it's going to die quick anyway. It doesn't take more than 3 brain cells to decide that something like genin Naruto vs Hebi Sasuke is silly, so that's why I'd "trust the mods".



I'm sure that mods will be able to capture things that are really obvious imbalances like that one. Problem is, there are also a bunch of other cases that lie somewhere in between that example and good threads, and I have no confidence that mods will be able to select a line in the sand that we all agree on, or even they all agree on. There will be a ton of edge cases with posters with a lot more than 3 brain cells who honestly believe it's an obvious mismatch, and others who don't, because no one draws the boundary at the exact same place.

That's my point. 

Obvious Mismatch + Lock = No value cause it dies anyways.
Not Obvious Mismatch + Lock = negative

Obvious Mismatch + Don't Lock = No Value cause it dies anyways.
Not Obvious Mismatch + Don't Lock = Positive value

Not locking is better.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Oct 4, 2018)

The_Conqueror said:


> Emilia is still better than REM


Nope

@BlackHeartedImp for mod

Maybe a ban will help you see the light that is Rem


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 4, 2018)

Troy, bad news about the stuff you say you do and don't do...



Troyse22 said:


> I give reasoning for my arguments



Eh?


*Spoiler*: __ 





Troyse22 said:


> Kisames own strength which is equal if not greater than a V2 perfect Jinchuuriki by feats, and a full Bijuu by hype.





Troyse22 said:


> Kisame>Itachi>Gai>Sasuke>Pein>Kakashi
> 
> Kisame fucks Sasuke
> Itachi fucks Kakashi
> ...





Troyse22 said:


> Anyone who uses that P1 scan seriously and uses it to justify Kisame being below the Sannin is using bad logic.
> 
> Especially given him standing against Sasuke AND his ridiculously superior feats to the Sannin.
> 
> But he said something in P1 so all that doesn't matter





Troyse22 said:


> No, Kisame>Base Jiraiya>3t Itachi








> I don't troll



Nani?


*Spoiler*: __ 





Troyse22 said:


> And now after firmly shutting down 2 Sannin w...supporters (idk if the W word is allowed anymore). Is it @Blu-ray ?
> 
> Anyways after shutting them down theyll ignore the arguments, and go on spewing their same opinions despite being shut down
> 
> Think it may be time to quit the NBD, I'm getting sick of people here





Troyse22 said:


> Unsubstantiated based on feats





Troyse22 said:


> I wanna see if the wankers can put forth an argument without autism in play










> I don't bait






*Spoiler*: __ 





Troyse22 said:


> Sannin W knows no bounds.





Troyse22 said:


> Tags me, calls me out, won't respond to my counter arguments
> 
> Another day another person to ignore unless you address my counter arguments
> 
> You have 5 hours.





Troyse22 said:


> Stop your Jiraiya downplay, okay?
> 
> Jiraiya is canonically an Akatsuki level threat and there's more than just that statement confirming it.
> 
> ...





Troyse22 said:


> Basically this
> 
> This is a Sannin were talking about





Troyse22 said:


> No clue why you're surprised @Shark @King Itachi
> The kid is known to ruthlessly downplay Kisame





Troyse22 said:


> @WorldsStrongest got demolished.
> 
> Yeah the friendly fire argument is a cop out argument to downplay Kisame. I just think of one word when I see those arguments..."autistic"





Troyse22 said:


> Yeah, Sannin wankers are the worst





Troyse22 said:


> Settle down kiddo





Troyse22 said:


> Yes let's all rally behind the guy who has never referred to Madara as Madara since I've joined "Asspulldara" durdurdur





Troyse22 said:


> Only someone who spews autism would say KN4 Naruto wins





Troyse22 said:


> Lolwut





Troyse22 said:


> I'm not interested in other subjective autistic opinions on what Yamatos statement means





Troyse22 said:


> "Everyone got exactly even buffs, and nothing changed portrayal wise"
> 
> Something all obese Jiraiya fans like to peddle





Troyse22 said:


> Nono
> 
> Don't use logic
> 
> ...





Troyse22 said:


> LMFAO implying Hiruzen can overwhelm Kisames chakra absorption WITH SUITON
> 
> Loooooooooool





Troyse22 said:


> We've reached a time where number of tails on a Jinchuuriki cloak is no longer an indication of power. 4 tailed V2 Naruto puts out the same power that a V2 9 tailed Naruto puts out, same applies to other Jinchuuriki. Even though Sabu says number of tails=power regarding Jin cloaks, we ignore that and use our headcanon now
> 
> Rejoice manga denialists, we now use headcanon as legitimate facts.





Troyse22 said:


> As the title says, Manga denialists rejoice








> I don't flame unless trolled



Really?


*Spoiler*: __ 





Troyse22 said:


> When is this kid gonna be banned @Blu-ray @FlamingRain ?





Troyse22 said:


> I didn't even insult you, why the fuck are you calling me kid?
> 
> Why don't you go fuck yourself?





Troyse22 said:


> Stay out of my Kisame threads if you can't put forth a decent argument kiddo.




[QUOTE"Troyse22, post: 59129904, member: 254223"]Turrin
Munboy Dracule Obrian
Worldsstrongest
The Death and the Strawberry
Speedyamell
Narutoninjafan
Cringe Lord
Avalon

1. Pisses me off. Just spews nonsense constantly and either ignores new statements or attempts to refute a NEWER contradictory statement with an older retconned statement

Wanks Jiraiya and is one of the major contributors to the BD being a shithole

2. Trolls constantly. Will accuse you of doing things negative that he himself does. Biggest hypocrite in the NBD easily

3. Trolls too much, is not just abrasive, but outright hateful. Flames people for literally no reason. Example: "I disagree with you"
"You're a stupid cunt lol *insert 50 emotes*

4. Is another contributor to the epidemic that is Sannin wank.

5. Had something mean typed out...but I don't wanna get banned but...yeah...

6. I don't remember, probably a shitposter

7. Don't remember

8. Negs you 30k rep if you disagree with him, so I just avoid it

You might ask why I don't have Jiraiyaflash, Mithos, Hussain and Orochimaruwantsyourbody on ignore

I think Jiraiyaflash has a poor grasp on the English language, I'd feel oddly bad putting him on ignore since he might not even know what he's saying

Mithos (Now Matto)...idk, he's literally no different than Turrin, but something about Matto tells me he doesn't genuinely believe half the shit he says. He seems to actually have some degree of intelligence...well as much as a Sannin wanker CAN have.

Hussain often annoys me with his founders downplay and Jiraiya wank, but when he's not discussing 1. Jiraiya 2. Minato 3. Madara or 4. Hashirama he's actually a decent poster

Orochimaruwantsyourbody is a legit poster, and he does have a sense of humor similar to mine (being overly sarcastic and memeing) which I get a kick out of, we have that in common and despite his Sannin wank, when it doesn't involve any Sannin he gives a real opinion, and it often times actually doesn't make me vomit in my mouth[/QUOTE]



Troyse22 said:


> You do realize with examples you gave, the Sannin wankers merely brushed you off, they didn't address anything really.
> 
> I guess seeing through their bullshit is not a common trait..





Troyse22 said:


> You're fucking accusing me of lying and I've linked these scans to you SEVERAL TIMES IN OTHER THREADS
> 
> Pressure me for evidence IDC but when I'm on a fucking phone I can't provide a fucking scan do you not understand that? What goes on in your fucking brain that you can't understand that?





Troyse22 said:


> You're such a stupid cunt.
> 
> You keep citing this quote from Kisame but have yet to provide it.
> 
> ...





Troyse22 said:


> @Munboy Dracule O'Brian
> @WorldsStrongest
> 
> You are now both on ignore. Please leave and or stay out of my thread.
> ...





Troyse22 said:


> Gonna keep spreading lies about me huh?
> 
> Fuck you





Troyse22 said:


> I also said I view Kisame an entire tier below Madara, even in my public tier list it says that
> 
> So shut.your.mouth.
> 
> ...





Troyse22 said:


> He's a pussy, he just hides behind ignore half the time
> 
> Kid can't debate worth a fuck, all he does now is flame
> 
> Trash





Troyse22 said:


> "Chakra absorbing missile absorbs a chakra constructs? YOURE A WANKER YOURE TOO FAR GONE"
> 
> STFU, fucking goof








And that's excluding the examples ITT.


----------



## Troyse22 (Oct 4, 2018)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Troy, bad news about the stuff you say you do and don't do...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 

























And that's excluding the examples ITT.[/QUOTE]


All if it was justified due to either being trolled or being flamed

Ofc there's a couple of jokes too, I'll let you pick out the obvious jokes.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 4, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> All if it was justified due to either being trolled or being flamed
> 
> Ofc there's a couple of jokes too, I'll let you pick out the obvious jokes.



Nice damage control. You basically lied about the things you do and don't do... you lied as much as Sage light's Itachi did. 

But yeah, as @WorldsStrongest, @The Death & The Strawberry all suggest, _*you*_ are in no position to accuse other posters of shitposting while claiming you do nothing wrong and that the mods are just picking on you. Oh wait, because they're your posts they're "justified"!


----------



## Troyse22 (Oct 4, 2018)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Nice damage control. You basically lied about the things you do and don't do... you lied as much as Sage light's Itachi did.
> 
> But yeah, as @WorldsStrongest, @The Death & The Strawberry all suggest, _*you*_ are in no position to accuse other posters of shitposting while claiming you do nothing wrong and that the mods are just picking on you. Oh wait, because they're your posts they're "justified"!



I don't think I've once said shitposting in this thread 

Regardless, as if I give a darn what you three think

Anyone who reads the sources of those posts know I'm being trolled or flamed

Fuck man, you even took an example from very recently in which World's immediately addresses me in a thread saying "kid"

So I told him to fuck off.

So shush now, okay? I'm aware I said those things, and the mods can check the sources, every one of them was justified.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 4, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> I don't think I've once said shitposting in this thread



Do you strongly stand by that?



> Regardless, as if I give a darn what you three think



Bait.



> Anyone who reads the sources of those posts know I'm being trolled or flamed



Excuses.



> Fuck man, you even took an example from very recently in which World's immediately addresses me in a thread saying "kid"
> 
> So I told him to fuck off.



You still flamed. 



> So shush now, okay? I'm aware I said those things, and the mods can check the sources, every one of them was justified.



If you insist...


----------



## Marvel (Oct 4, 2018)

1yesman9 said:


> Aren't you just salty that your poster tier list was moderated? The solution to nazi mods is less moderation, not more. The forums would be less entertaining if posters didnt roast eachother in good fun.


the poster tier list getting locked was fine it's whatever to me


----------



## Trojan (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## FlamingRain (Oct 4, 2018)

Gifted said:


> @FlamingRain what are you doing?



Well, I had just logged on using my phone during a break and only got to post something I had already started on before I noticed this thread. So what I was doing was working a while at first, then driving, then looking at reports, then came into this thread, and then I just took longer to reply.

Anyway since you made a thread in the Questions and Complaints section I don't think this one is needed.


----------



## Marvel (Oct 6, 2018)

Can we have a debate/argument of the month thread. Where we vote for the best argument we've seen in a the recent month that has to not be a meme and have a decent vote count

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Buuhan (Oct 24, 2018)

Blood Gifter said:


> Can we have a debate/argument of the month thread. Where we vote for the best argument we've seen in a the recent month that has to not be a meme and have a decent vote count


I second this. We could also have threads where two users have a one on one debate and others vote(without the formalities of a specific date/event). Those are always interesting and don't need a specific time making it more convenient for those who aren't as active.


----------



## Tri (Nov 5, 2018)

Is it just me or has the banner not worked for a while now?


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 5, 2018)

Tri said:


> Is it just me or has the banner not worked for a while now?


I forgot we even had a banner, so it must've been gone a while. Time for a new one anyway.


----------



## Tri (Nov 6, 2018)

Blu-ray said:


> I forgot we even had a banner, so it must've been gone a while. Time for a new one anyway.


Okay, cool.


----------



## The_Conqueror (Nov 8, 2018)

Can we just have our Troyse Back.
 The battledome seems too dry without him


----------



## King1 (Nov 27, 2018)

*ENOUGH IS ENOUGH*​I am fed up with this shit. You guys here are boring as fuck. Your lack of activity is killing this section and making people to leave and stop posting in it since nothing interesting happens here or to be precised you guys don't engage in any activity even when Mods try to create one, you just look at it and move on. Even when handsome guys like me and @Blu-ray well mostly blu ray try to create activities here, you guys never participate.

Just recently we had a nomination thread on people nominating threads and posts they liked which was something YOU guys suggested to @Blu-ray and he delivered and yet you guys refuse to participate in it, only privileged few including me did and blu ray gave us extra time since he saw no one was taking it serious yet you guys failed to deliver. Now we have the voting thread still people refuse to participate and vote, I mean what's up with you guys? You guys prefer to log in to this section to see and post on the same old threads that have been made several times and debate with the same old people who will never change their mind on anything even when proven wrong? You guys are not helping this section at all with your boring personality.

I don't really have to make this post but this is one of the sections that I frequent a lot so it annoys me when I find it so boring. If you guys can't participate in just nomination and voting threads where you can acknowledge posts and threads you liked then how can you expect Mods to create something like tournaments or something similar since they know it's no use?

Wanted to make a thread about this but since this is a suggestion and concern thread I feel like this is the right place

Don't worry @Blu-ray, this pretty boy here will create some activities and fun in this place soon, even if they don't participate it won't affect me since when I log off, i will be having fun IRL, getting pussy on a regular and that


----------



## King1 (Nov 27, 2018)

Decided to tag some of the regulars here to hear their thoughts on this matter
@Shark 
@The_Conqueror 
@Hussain 
@WorldsStrongest 
@Hi no Ishi 
@Buuhan 
@Sage light 
@Munboy Dracule O'Brian 
Etc


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Nov 27, 2018)

Tbh, unless Boruto gets really good, I doubt that the activity will pick up much. It was always accepted that activity around here would die.


----------



## Bonly (Nov 27, 2018)

King1 said:


> Don't worry @Blu-ray, *this pretty boy here will create some activities and fun in this place soon*, even if they don't participate it won't affect me since when I log off, i will be having fun IRL, getting pussy on a regular and that



The bold is the answer. Stop crying about others not doing anything and do something "fun" yourself to start things.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Nov 27, 2018)

Bonly said:


> The bold is the answer. Stop crying about others not doing anything and do something "fun" yourself to start things.



FCD solos though.


----------



## King1 (Nov 27, 2018)

Bonly said:


> The bold is the answer. Stop crying about others not doing anything and do something "fun" yourself to start things.


Ah don't worry bro, you know me, I never fail to deliver when I put my mind to it. Am on a mission to help the mods make this section great again.

#MakeNBDGreatAgain#


----------



## Buuhan (Nov 27, 2018)

King1 said:


> Decided to tag some of the regulars here to hear their thoughts on this matter


Activity has been dying down, but i attribute that more to college/schools being in session right now. Usually things pick up during the breaks, but hopefully Boruto can bring some life back to the place. Looking at the near 0 hype the thing brings in comparison to naruto though its hard to see that happening. 

If a solution is proposed it could work like this. During the months people are usually busier we can get smaller, and shorter competitions going. Big ones that require tons of research or long debates can be saved for the breaks when more people are going to participate and free time isn't as much of a commodity. Theres hope for now.


----------



## King1 (Nov 27, 2018)

Buuhan said:


> Activity has been dying down, but i attribute that more to college/schools being in session right now. Usually things pick up during the breaks, but hopefully Boruto can bring some life back to the place. Looking at the near 0 hype the thing brings in comparison to naruto though its hard to see that happening.


Yeah as of now Boruto is not getting as much hype as naruto, even if It starts getting good, most naruto fans have dropped it so it's up to the new generation of debaters ( newcomers who like it ) to debate about Boruto in the future


Buuhan said:


> If a solution is proposed it could work like this. During the months people are usually busier we can get smaller, and shorter competitions going. Big ones that require tons of research or long debates can be saved for the breaks when more people are going to participate and free time isn't as much of a commodity. Theres hope for now


Yeah but even though they have free time, they still won't participate, I mean the past two tournaments were not even completed due to lack of activity in it and that was when they had more regulars than now. 

We have to create some incentives for the regulars here to enjoy themselves and bring back their zeal to debate and have fun.


----------



## Buuhan (Nov 27, 2018)

King1 said:


> Yeah as of now Boruto is not getting as much hype as naruto, even if It starts getting good, most naruto fans have dropped it so it's up to the new generation of debaters ( newcomers who like it ) to debate about Boruto in the future


 We can only hope when it comes to Boruto. Things aren't looking too promising if i'm being realistic. 



> Yeah but even though they have free time, they still won't participate, I mean the past two tournaments were not even completed due to lack of activity in it and that was when they had more regulars than now.
> 
> We have to create some incentives for the regulars here to enjoy themselves and bring back their zeal to debate and have fun.


Thats the reason for the shorter ones. If we can make something fun, but not too time consuming then people will be more inclined to participate even with busy schedules.


----------



## mycomics007 (Nov 27, 2018)

Individuals who have demonstrated to reliably use rationale and manga certainties ought to be marked with a type of master identifier.


----------



## Buuhan (Nov 27, 2018)

mycomics007 said:


> Individuals who have demonstrated to reliably use rationale and manga certainties ought to be marked with a type of master identifier.


And how would you expect this to be done


----------



## Raiden (Nov 27, 2018)

King1 said:


> *ENOUGH IS ENOUGH*​I am fed up with this shit. You guys here are boring as fuck. Your lack of activity is killing this section and making people to leave and stop posting in it since nothing interesting happens here or to be precised you guys don't engage in any activity even when Mods try to create one, you just look at it and move on. Even when handsome guys like me and @Blu-ray well mostly blu ray try to create activities here, you guys never participate.
> 
> Just recently we had a nomination thread on people nominating threads and posts they liked which was something YOU guys suggested to @Blu-ray and he delivered and yet you guys refuse to participate in it, only privileged few including me did and blu ray gave us extra time since he saw no one was taking it serious yet you guys failed to deliver. Now we have the voting thread still people refuse to participate and vote, I mean what's up with you guys? You guys prefer to log in to this section to see and post on the same old threads that have been made several times and debate with the same old people who will never change their mind on anything even when proven wrong? You guys are not helping this section at all with your boring personality.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear this. I'm trying to do a mini-contest in the Cafe and this one of the reasons why I'm super hesitant to launch it. I think Konoha Library had these types of threads a few years ago and canned for the same reason (Thread of the Month, Member of the Month). Not sure what the issue is....


----------



## King1 (Nov 27, 2018)

President Raiden said:


> Sorry to hear this. I'm trying to do a mini-contest in the Cafe and this one of the reasons why I'm super hesitant to launch it. I think Konoha Library had these types of threads a few years ago and canned for the same reason (Thread of the Month, Member of the Month). Not sure what the issue is....


The issue is that we used to have all these threads like MOTM and now we have thread and post of the month yet people are still not participating in it. We had contests before but it was not completed due to inactivity by members. The issue is not about creating activities and fun here, it’s about people participating in it which is extremely hard for them


----------



## Bonly (Nov 27, 2018)

King1 said:


> The issue is that we used to have all these threads like MOTM and now we have thread and post of the month yet people are still not participating in it. We had contests before but it was not completed due to inactivity by members. The issue is not about creating activities and fun here, it’s about people participating in it which is extremely hard for them



What if people just don’t care as much?


----------



## King1 (Nov 27, 2018)

Bonly said:


> What if people just don’t care as much?


Well that’s is as clear as day now since this was the vibe I have been getting from you guys lately hence why I started this discussion. Wanted to know if you guys no longer care about this section anymore, I mean some of you guys have been here for a while now almost 5+ years and you have seen it all so your interests in debating is now low but the fact that you are still here means you still gain joy in debating in this section, so the only option is to create incentives to bring back the joy you guys had for debating when you first started debating in this section. 

If you guys don’t find it worthwhile debating here or something to look forward to when you log in here then there will be decrease in activity thus the section will become boring and die silently. 

Hence why I said we need incentives to make you guys gain that joy you had at the beginning thus to enable you guys to care a little bit


----------



## Bonly (Nov 27, 2018)

King1 said:


> Well that’s is as clear as day now since this was the vibe I have been getting from you guys lately hence why I started this discussion. Wanted to know if you guys no longer care about this section anymore, I mean some of you guys have been here for a while now almost 5+ years and you have seen it all so your interests in debating is now low but the fact that you are still here means you still gain joy in debating in this section, so the only option is to create incentives to bring back the joy you guys had for debating when you first started debating in this section.
> 
> If you guys don’t find it worthwhile debating here or something to look forward to when you log in here then there will be decrease in activity thus the section will become boring and die silently.
> 
> Hence why I said we need incentives to make you guys gain that joy you had at the beginning thus to enable you guys to care a little bit



I think it has less to do with incentives and just the topics in general. I would love for us to do things like tournaments but people don't stay active for them. People don't want to put the effort into voting. People can't devote their time to this place due to IRL things which is understandable but they start off good and crash and I don't think incentives is really gonna change much as their isn't much the mods can give us. So unless the mods chose to just give away points for anything we do, I don't think it matters much, so stupid things like content of the month might just not give any interest in people.


----------



## The_Conqueror (Nov 27, 2018)

Buuhan said:


> Activity has been dying down, but i attribute that more to college/schools being in session right now. Usually things pick up during the breaks, but hopefully Boruto can bring some life back to the place. Looking at the near 0 hype the thing brings in comparison to naruto though its hard to see that happening.


Same here and its tougher when it cpomes to med school

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Buuhan (Nov 27, 2018)

The_Conqueror said:


> Same here and its tougher when it cpomes to med school


Yeah I feel you. All the reports and papers I need to turn in make it so that I don't engage as much as I would like lol. Hows med school going?


----------



## The_Conqueror (Nov 27, 2018)

Well eitherway dont see why the ival thread was closed.
You dont start a random things in convo thtreads praising ypur rivals at such. As long as its acceptable to members and doesnot foster hatred those things should be alloed especially if it concerns NBD or its members. I dont think any regulars complaining against it. 

In the end Rules Records and Bones are made to be broken


----------



## Bonly (Nov 27, 2018)

The_Conqueror said:


> Well eitherway *dont see why the ival thread was closed.*


----------



## Buuhan (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## King1 (Nov 28, 2018)

Bonly said:


> So unless the mods chose to just give away* points* for anything we do,


What do you mean by this?

Are you talking about the points we get for winning tournaments which we can buy large avatars etc? I was speaking about something better than that. If your interest in debating will increase via getting points then how about the mods try to implement something better than just mere points?


----------



## Bonly (Nov 28, 2018)

King1 said:


> What do you mean by this?
> 
> Are you talking about the points we get for winning tournaments which we can buy large avatars etc? I was speaking about something better than that. If your interest in debating will increase via getting points then how about the mods try to implement something better than just mere points?



Yes those are the points I'm talking about. I'm not saying it will increase people's interest, just that the points are the only incentives the mods can really give us for the most part since those points are used to buy different prizes.


----------



## King1 (Nov 28, 2018)

Bonly said:


> Yes those are the points I'm talking about. I'm not saying it will increase people's interest, just that the points are the only incentives the mods can really give us for the most part since those points are used to buy different prizes.


Hmmmm presented something to Blu ray, wanna see if it can come to fruition. 

Btw, do you have anything in mind that can be used in place of points or in addition to points? or you feel like points are the only incentives that can work?


----------



## Bonly (Nov 28, 2018)

King1 said:


> Hmmmm presented something to Blu ray, wanna see if it can come to fruition.
> 
> Btw, do you have anything in mind that can be used in place of points or in addition to points? or you feel like points are the only incentives that can work?



I don't know what other incentives we could have here really


----------



## Platypus (Nov 28, 2018)

NF staff is looking for a handful of regular members to become advisors. If you're interested, let us know in the .


----------



## Kisame (Dec 4, 2018)

@Blu-ray Is there any chance of having a discussion about re-opening the konoha Collosseum section?


----------



## JuicyG (Dec 21, 2018)

Shark said:


> @Blu-ray Is there any chance of having a discussion about re-opening the konoha Collosseum section?


----------



## King1 (Dec 21, 2018)

What’s that?


----------



## JuicyG (Dec 21, 2018)

King1 said:


> What’s that?



Here is an thread inside. 

Debating at its finest many times

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu-ray (Dec 28, 2018)

Shark said:


> @Blu-ray Is there any chance of having a discussion about re-opening the konoha Collosseum section?


It was archived due to a lack of activity iirc. If a significant amount of regulars show interest in brining it back, then we can talk about potentially bringing it back.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 3, 2019)

>using the semi-unrestricted tournament as an example for kc matches

@Soul Kids these days.


----------



## Soul (Mar 3, 2019)

Atlantic Storm said:


> >using the semi-unrestricted tournament as an example for kc matches
> 
> @Soul Kids these days.



Haha yeah that's pretty bad. 1-0, too.
For a while I had a run of matches with like 10-20 votes each.
Liked my match vs HN, that was pretty good. The one vs Alexander was great, it shows how important rebuttals are. We were tied after the 72 hours and I was on vacation so I couldn't reply for a few hours. Lost by +5 votes.

Good times, really. Didn't realize I did that well until I put all of the records for KC regulars together.

@Atlantic Storm Do you know if there is a way of fixing the links?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 3, 2019)

I think I peaked at thirteen when I fluked against beat Esponer. My record was never really that good, but I had a lot of fun at the time; the KC was a really good time sink that I was sad to see archived. And no, I don't know a way of fixing the links. I've been out of the section for the past four years, so...


----------



## Kisame (Mar 3, 2019)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I think I peaked at thirteen


----------



## t0xeus (Jul 12, 2019)

Let's have 'special day' every Saturday.

Each week we give a different stipulation to upon which we have to post on.

For an example 'portrayal only day' which will mean that all feats that day will be disregarded and we answer in topics only based on portrayal.
That will help people make their favorite characters with not many feats shine better.

Another Saturday we could have 'feats only day' naturally, with portrayal being the disregarded factor.

Other ideas for the special day from top off my head:
reverse day (you'd have to argue for the character that you would normally think that loses in that match-up)
no base stats day (you'd disregard any edges in base stats those characters in the match-up have and just compare their techniques)


Maybe it wouldn't even have to be a special day and we could just have once in a while those type of 'mods' going on, would be fun.

People could challenge others in the 'reverse day' or just goof off in the 'portrayal only day' with Hiruzen jokes like we already have nowadays.

//reposting


----------



## Soul (Jul 12, 2019)

Yeah, the league had decent moments but not sure how effective/active the tournament will be. I even got sparkles, big avatar and a lot of rep as prizes.
People just don't really care. Which makes sense, the manga ended a while ago.



t0xeus said:


> Let's have 'special day' every Saturday.
> 
> Each week we give a different stipulation to upon which we have to post on.
> 
> ...



That could work, but not sure for how long.
Also people will most likely ignore it.


----------



## t0xeus (Jul 12, 2019)

Soul said:


> That could work, but not sure for how long.
> Also people will most likely ignore it.


Worth the try I think.

Or a thread could be made with a poll to see if there's an interest for this to even happen.


----------



## Soca (Jul 12, 2019)

I don't remember posting in here. Dahell am I getting notifications for


----------



## Soul (Jul 12, 2019)

Soca said:


> I don't remember posting in here. Dahell am I getting notifications for



Here. Have another notification.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 21, 2019)

If it means anything I wanna join in on the debates here.


----------



## t0xeus (Jul 25, 2019)

Ummm why the fuck is there no MotM anymore?


----------



## Soul (Jul 25, 2019)

No one is running it.
And who would deserve it, honestly? Most posters just bait, troll or flame anyways.
You could ask to bring it back, but I don't think it's worth the effort.


----------



## t0xeus (Jul 25, 2019)

Soul said:


> No one is running it.
> And who would deserve it, honestly? Most posters just bait, troll or flame anyways.
> You could ask to bring it back, but I don't think it's worth the effort.


So what, it's fun to just contribute every month by thinking who to give your votes to etc.

Who should I ask ? I have no idea who's running the show here on NBd.


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Jul 26, 2019)

Suggestion:

Unban Troy in two threads. Have Troy argue Kisame against Mad Scientist arguing the Masters. I think MS might be ready.


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 6, 2019)

@Blu-ray -kun, what did the higher-ups say on the bringing MotM back idea?


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 6, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> @Blu-ray -kun, what did the higher-ups say on the bringing MotM back idea?


It's up to the section mods, and I haven't had a chance to talk about it yet.


----------



## Tri (Aug 6, 2019)

MotM was basically people voting for their friends which would probably be much worse with how the NBD is now and then when Blu-ray added some criteria like citing specific posts barely anyone voted so honestly if you want something monthly just have mini awards like best thread or friendliest post and shit like that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 7, 2019)

Yeah I am cool with that as well.. Just something so you feel like it's not worthless to indulge into pages of long debates


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 7, 2019)

Blu-ray said:


> It's up to the section mods, and I haven't had a chance to talk about it yet.


Where can I find who are the mods of the section please?


----------



## Bonly (Aug 7, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Where can I find who are the mods of the section please?



Right under "Post new thead" you'll see something that says Moderator list which shows the mods for the section. We have Blu-ray, Lostself and Ryuzaki


----------



## Soul (Aug 7, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Yeah I am cool with that as well.. Just something so you feel like it's not worthless to indulge into pages of long debates



But it is worthless. We do it because it's enjoyable, right?


----------



## Soul (Aug 7, 2019)

Right???? ):


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 7, 2019)

Soul said:


> But it is worthless. We do it because it's enjoyable, right?


It's not worthless, you can make new friends


----------



## Bonly (Aug 10, 2019)

Tri said:


> MotM was basically people voting for their friends which would probably be much worse with how the NBD is now and then when Blu-ray added some criteria like citing specific posts barely anyone voted so honestly if you want something monthly just have mini awards like best thread or friendliest post and shit like that.



I remember that, wasn't that the thread he replaced MoTM with and instead people just picked one good post they like


----------



## Tri (Aug 10, 2019)

Bonly said:


> I remember that, wasn't that the thread he replaced MoTM with and instead people just picked one good post they like


Yeah, you would gather all the posts you thought were good and shit like that but it only had like 10 people vote in it so it never happened again although there is a decent bit more activity now then there was during that thread but I’d still prefer mini awards if people really want some form of monthly recognition for the posters here.


----------



## J★J♥ (Oct 16, 2019)

Why is this "healthy" Itachi nonesence allowed ?


----------



## Ryuzaki (Oct 16, 2019)

J★J♥ said:


> Why is this "healthy" Itachi nonesence allowed ?


Because it is.


----------



## J★J♥ (Oct 17, 2019)

Ryuzaki said:


> Because it is.


That did not answer anything.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Oct 17, 2019)

J★J♥ said:


> That did not answer anything.


It should go without saying but unless a modification makes the character is beyond, they are usually allowed in the NBD. Healthy Itachi doesn’t fall into that category.


----------



## J★J♥ (Oct 17, 2019)

Ryuzaki said:


> It should go without saying but unless a modification makes the character is beyond, they are usually allowed in the NBD. Healthy Itachi doesn’t fall into that category.


Except of course that Itachi's illness is his MS and there is no such thing as healthy Itachi. Itachi would be just fine with EMS removing drawback of MS, but he never got EMS.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Oct 17, 2019)

J★J♥ said:


> Except of course that *Itachi's illness is his MS* and there is no such thing as healthy Itachi. Itachi would be just fine with EMS removing drawback of MS, but he never got EMS.


I implore you to reread the manga.


----------



## J★J♥ (Oct 17, 2019)

Ryuzaki said:


> I implore you to reread the manga.


Chapter ?


----------



## hbcaptain (Oct 19, 2019)

J★J♥ said:


> Chapter ?


Was it stated that MS is what caused Itachi's illness or this is just a personal assumption.


----------



## J★J♥ (Oct 19, 2019)

hbcaptain said:


> Was it stated that MS is what caused Itachi's illness or this is just a personal assumption.


All those times itachi/sauce were bleeding through every hole they tried to use it


----------



## hbcaptain (Oct 19, 2019)

J★J♥ said:


> All those times itachi/sauce were bleeding through every hole they tried to use it


Well, we know that MS has drawbacks when it's used but it wasn't stated anywhere it was the cause of Itachi's illness.


----------



## J★J♥ (Oct 19, 2019)

hbcaptain said:


> Well, we know that MS has drawbacks when it's used but it wasn't stated anywhere it was the cause of Itachi's illness.


it is not cause of illness it is illness.


----------



## hbcaptain (Oct 19, 2019)

J★J♥ said:


> it is not cause of illness it is illness.


Please, post the page where it was stated that MS drawbacks caused the illness.
We know for the fact that Sasuke can get fine once he rest a bit after MS usage, Itachi however has a permanent illness which has nothing to do with MS.


----------



## J★J♥ (Oct 19, 2019)

hbcaptain said:


> Please, post the page where it was stated that MS drawbacks caused the illness.
> We know for the fact that Sasuke can get fine once he rest a bit after MS usage, Itachi however has a permanent illness which has nothing to do with MS.


Did you even read what i told you ? Let me repeat it is not cause of the illness it is the illness itself. Show me even 1 panel of  symptoms which Itachi had that was not mirrored by Sasuke.


----------



## hbcaptain (Oct 19, 2019)

J★J♥ said:


> Did you even read what i told you ? Let me repeat it is not cause of the illness it is the illness itself. Show me even 1 panel of  symptoms which Itachi had that was not mirrored by Sasuke.


If you get punched in the stomatch hard enough, you'll vomit. If you eat a poison, you'll vomit as well. An internal damage will make one spit blood, and so is the case for another set of various ilnesses. Having the same symtoms =/= the cause is the same (also god only knows how many deceases/drawbacks can make one spit blood).

Now, if you read the manga well, you'll notice Zetsu noting that MS drawbacks alone shouldn't weaken Itachi this much and even made the assumption that he may have being injured before the begining of his fight wiht Sasuke.
And Obito gave us the answer after the fight, aka the illness which was further added to MS drawbacks.

Using your logic, I guess even Oro was also suffering from your so called MS ilness when he was bedridden since he was spitting blood, aka the same symptoms as Sasuke when he was fighting the Kages.


----------



## J★J♥ (Oct 19, 2019)

hbcaptain said:


> If you get punched in the stomatch hard enough, you'll vomit. If you eat a poison, you'll vomit as well. An internal damage will make one spit blood, and so is the case for another set of various ilnesses. Having the same symtoms =/= the cause is the same (also god only knows how many deceases/drawbacks can make one spit blood).
> 
> Now, if you read the manga well, you'll notice Zetsu noting that MS drawbacks alone shouldn't weaken Itachi this much and even made the assumption that he may have being injured before the begining of his fight wiht Sasuke.
> And Obito gave us the answer after the fight, aka the illness which was further added to MS drawbacks.
> ...


We know exactly what was wrong with oro that was poor excuse of example or even a joke. Itachis illness was just him having MS for years. Sasuke was vomiting blood and went blind withing a month or so. Stop this baseless itachi wank. healthy itachi my ass.


----------



## hbcaptain (Oct 19, 2019)

J★J♥ said:


> Itachis illness was just him having MS for years


If that's not your assumption then provide a link.
Thank you.


----------



## t0xeus (Oct 19, 2019)

J★J♥ said:


> We know exactly what was wrong with oro that was poor excuse of example or even a joke. Itachis illness was just him having MS for years. Sasuke was vomiting blood and went blind withing a month or so. Stop this baseless itachi wank. healthy itachi my ass.





hbcaptain said:


> If that's not your assumption then provide a link.
> Thank you.


Take it somewhere else

This thread is for rules suggestions.


----------



## t0xeus (Oct 30, 2019)

Why was Minato vs Fourth Raikage thread locked up? 

@LostSelf


----------



## LostSelf (Oct 31, 2019)

The matchup itself didn't give the Raikage any advantage. He failed to defeat Minato even with a powerful backup like Killer Bee, and it looks like in their skirmishes, Minato did so well that the sole mention of his name terrified Killer Bee.

The matchup by itself was one sided, and that leads threads to be locked.


----------



## t0xeus (Oct 31, 2019)

LostSelf said:


> The matchup itself didn't give the Raikage any advantage. He failed to defeat Minato even with a powerful backup like Killer Bee, and it looks like in their skirmishes, Minato did so well that the sole mention of his name terrified Killer Bee.
> 
> The matchup by itself was one sided, and that leads threads to be locked.


But that was young Ei

This was about Raikage Ei


----------



## trocollo (Oct 31, 2019)

@LostSelf 
I think you should change the .com in .org in your links in the post of the directory:

I don't know if people still use that, just pointing that out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 1, 2019)

We should do a day where everyone argues for the side of the argument that they would normally argue against


----------



## trocollo (Nov 2, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> We should do a day where everyone argues for the side of the argument that they would normally argue against


What about a day where people can put their wank to the fullest debating how their favorite character can beat JJ 3 eyes Madara?

Also the links in that section still have the .com at the end, do you know how I should comunicate that? I posted about it above but seems like it didn't work


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 2, 2019)

trocollo said:


> What about a day where people can put their wank to the fullest debating how their favorite character can beat JJ 3 eyes Madara?


They do that anyways tho 

As for the links: PM some section admin or tag them here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 3, 2019)

I feel like I have to voice myself on the Itachi thing.

His illness was tied to his overuse of the Mangekyo Sharingan. The use of the Mangekyo eats away at not only the users eyesight, but does eventually begin to break the body down. The use of Susanoo is basically your life force being zapped from you. He also may have some natural ailment affecting him as well but generally speaking it's a combination of both.


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 5, 2019)

Who and why locked  thread?

It's meta discussion and was worded nicely, nothing toxic there

Mods, this is getting tiresome 

@Blu-ray @LostSelf @Ryuzaki


----------



## LostSelf (Nov 6, 2019)

I did not close the thread and there were some good points, but on a quick glance, I saw people calling others idiots, people bashing a fanbase thinking their own arguments are not a problem (Kakashi bashers and their bush diving stuff), and a more trolling in a forum that's supposed to be for matchups.

Too much "Everyone is bad and I'm great" stuff there. Or in this case "the other fandom is bad and mine is great" case.

Was not going to get far before the Masters fan came and started acussing the Sannin band of the same. 

You want my answer? forbidding shitposting in match-ups might make two things: Either the forum dies, or the ones who -only- do that are sent away and the forum shines. But it is a risky action. And in some way I feel this forum should be a little light and friendly to the point of letting NBD related threads here even if they are not match ups only.

However, in the past, shitposting (namely baiters, flamers as well) had their posts deleted on the spot, or non contributive posts. They could even be banned if they continued. And that gave a lot of good posters that were focused on debating and some who started low and then polished their debating skills greatly. 

It's not certain how that rule of the past would work now when the shitposting is so big and many shitposters thinks they are being greats for doing only that or bashing another poster.


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 6, 2019)

LostSelf said:


> I did not close the thread and there were some good points, but on a quick glance, I saw people calling others idiots, people bashing a fanbase thinking their own arguments are not a problem (Kakashi bashers and their bush diving stuff), and a more trolling in a forum that's supposed to be for matchups.
> 
> Too much "Everyone is bad and I'm great" stuff there. Or in this case "the other fandom is bad and mine is great" case.
> 
> ...


Shouldn't the mod then delete their posts and warn them, but let the topic stay open?
It's not my problem that there were insulting in each other in that thread.
My thread is NBd related and had no insults in the OP.

Can you tell me who locked it?

As for your suggestions,I agree. Not much you can do from your position imo


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 6, 2019)

It doesn't matter who did, it's locked because it implies the current users are inferior to the ones previously, which is certainly not the case. It probably was more fun when we had 10x the member list, but at this time it just seems less fun because there aren't as many people around.


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 7, 2019)

Ryuzaki said:


> It doesn't matter who did, it's locked because it implies the current users are inferior to the ones previously, which is certainly not the case. It probably was more fun when we had 10x the member list, but at this time it just seems less fun because there aren't as many people around.


So a thread asking how we can make this place better is against the rules as it implies this place is not in the best state currently which hurts the members' feelers? Wut?


----------



## trocollo (Nov 7, 2019)

What about using this thread to discuss that? Sems like "suggestions and concerns" are included


----------



## J★J♥ (Nov 20, 2019)

Can we get a small sub section for "Road to Ninja" game ? One thread feels overloaded with posts and we cant spam NBD with shop and pvp/pvea threads also it might help Charmed expand the game and attract more players


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 22, 2019)

Holy moly can mods go back to being inactive?

I got 2 of my last NBd threads moved to HoU

it was the question about Minato's intellect & question about how you interpret Hashirama saying RT Madara's at full power

Imagine thinking that is not NBd-related and not even bothering to ask me, the OP first

M  D S


----------



## LostSelf (Nov 23, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Holy moly can mods go back to being inactive?
> 
> I got 2 of my last NBd threads moved to HoU
> 
> ...



*Naruto Battledome:* It's Naruto match-ups, so knock yourselves out discussing any battles! 
*House of Uzumaki:* Discuss topics relevant to both anime and manga (remember to spoiler-tag manga stuff) such as fan favorites, pairings, cosplay, general character discussion and so on.

These threads had a matchup in them or just general character discussion?


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 23, 2019)

LostSelf said:


> *Naruto Battledome:* It's Naruto match-ups, so knock yourselves out discussing any battles!
> *House of Uzumaki:* Discuss topics relevant to both anime and manga (remember to spoiler-tag manga stuff) such as fan favorites, pairings, cosplay, general character discussion and so on.
> 
> These threads had a matchup in them or just general character discussion?


It has been accepted for a good while that "versus" threads are not the only thing allowed on NBd

We have tier lists, we have "how do you make X kage level?", we have "differentiating between V1 Ei and V2 Ei", we have "Splurge your debating skills/knowledge*"
*
All of those are not 100% intact with the rules but they have been a part of NBd's allowed threads for years

Just like mine thread that asks how do people interpret a statement about Rinne Tensei Madara being at his full power - which is vital to discussing that character in NBd

I don't give an F what someone at HoU says about that statement as I am never ever discussing Rinne Tensei Madara with them. I wanted answers specifically from NBd so I can see why do some people think Rinne Tensei Madara is >> Living Madara


----------



## LostSelf (Nov 23, 2019)

Yeah, most of these threads are likely getting moved as well. Surely the "Splurge your debating skills/knowledge" will type of threads.

If it makes you feel better, I'll talk to Blu-Ray and Ryuzaki and see what they think. But being extra permissive with that is part of what has turned this place into a shit posting fest. Not to mention that it has been going against the rules.


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 23, 2019)

LostSelf said:


> Yeah, most of these threads are likely getting moved as well. Surely the "Splurge your debating skills/knowledge" will type of threads.
> 
> If it makes you feel better, I'll talk to Blu-Ray and Ryuzaki and see what they think. But being extra permissive with that is part of what has turned this place into a shit posting fest. Not to mention that it has been going against the rules.


But the quote with Madara is undeniably related to NBd 

It is basically me asking how strong do people think RT Madara is

I don't care what HoU members say on that topic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mad Scientist (Nov 23, 2019)

To be fair, shitposting is 80%-90% a poster's fault. Even in simple match up threads, you get them. Even in tier list threads, make x y threads, exploring x and y threads etc., we see many good posts, and still the shitposts. I've asked for opinions in the past and people try to aggressively impose their own views which I didn't ask for i.e. completely dismiss the content of the thread, not provide anything new (except a 1-liner or 1-word to aggravate my eyes), and when they get reported their post stays up. 

Sure, spite threads and the like are likely to provoke bad responses, but the common thread (no pun intended) among all of this is the poster themselves. What they need is moderation. Like certain posters need actual warnings and moderation. The likes of Santoryu and MaruUchiha get banned but Android stayed for as long as he did and Turrin's lewd images which actually could derail the thread AND provoke negativity stay lurking around. 

By the same token, I appreciate some of the funnier posts even if they are technically not on topic.

While certain threads probably should be moved to the New Leaf or HoU, I personally like the variety in the NBD. If it was all just match up threads, it would get pretty stale. Though I think there should be more Boruto battle threads soon enough.

Overall, I think t0x's thread was relevant to the current NBD climate, and I encourage more active moderation, just carefully with wit, collaboration, and insight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 23, 2019)

Maybe instead of banning active posters to kill this already dying section, you could maybe host a tournament or perhaps create MotM that posters have been asking for for months?

Just a suggestion mods


----------



## trocollo (Nov 23, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Maybe instead of banning active posters to kill this already dying section, you could maybe host a tournament or perhaps create MotM that posters have been asking for for months?
> 
> Just a suggestion mods


What's MotM?


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 23, 2019)

trocollo said:


> What's MotM?


Member of the month


----------



## trocollo (Nov 23, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Member of the month


Uh nice, there was something like that in an old thread
A suggestion I'd like to make is yearly surveys on the most populars "vs fights" to see the general votes of the section


----------



## Mad Scientist (Nov 23, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Maybe instead of banning active posters to kill this already dying section, you could maybe host a tournament or perhaps create MotM that posters have been asking for for months?
> 
> Just a suggestion mods


Were you thinking of hosting a tournament? I remember you and Soul were exchanging messages for a bit.


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 23, 2019)

Mad Scientist said:


> Were you thinking of hosting a tournament? I remember you and Soul were exchanging messages for a bit.


Yeah but I have an exam period starting next week so I can do that somewhere in mid January the soonest since I don't wanna half-ass it


----------



## Mad Scientist (Nov 23, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Yeah but I have an exam period starting next week so I can do that somewhere in mid January the soonest since I don't wanna half-ass it


Yeah that's a good idea. Good luck with those Jōnin Exams!


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 23, 2019)

Mad Scientist said:


> Yeah that's a good idea. Good luck with those Jōnin Exams!


Thanks <3

Anyways I might do a signing up thread for the tourney/league

Better to do that in advance I think

But have to decide first what format is the best

Either regular tournament or a league


----------



## Mad Scientist (Nov 23, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Thanks
> 
> Anyways I might do a signing up thread for the tourney/league
> 
> ...


I'd advise on asking about future interest for now (you could also gather feedback on what they'd want, a league or a tournament).

Closer to the date of the tournament beginning, like say 3-4 weeks beforehand, is when I'd personally start the sign ups.


----------



## Bonly (Nov 23, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Maybe instead of banning active posters to kill this already dying section, you could maybe host a tournament or perhaps create MotM that posters have been asking for for months?
> 
> Just a suggestion mods



Or active members can stop doing multiple bannable things to prevent being banned. Though I don't think mods need to host a torunment when it was always poster in the past so I doubt they'd do it now and I doubt they'd bring back MoTM unless people find a way to fix the problems people had complained about


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 23, 2019)

Bonly said:


> Or active members can stop doing multiple bannable things to prevent being banned. Though I don't think mods need to host a torunment when it was always poster in the past so I doubt they'd do it now and I doubt they'd bring back MoTM unless people find a way to fix the problems people had complained about


It's hard to tell what is a bannable thing when mods have not cared about those for a good while, but now suddenly they became super serious about it and enforce all rules.

The inconsistency in what mods treat as bannable and unbannable makes it hard for the more emotional posters to keep it down

Though I agree it's a step in the right direction that mods started caring at last about the enforcement of the rules


----------



## Bonly (Nov 23, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> It's hard to tell what is a bannable thing when mods have not cared about those for a good while, but now suddenly they became super serious about it and enforce all rules.
> 
> The inconsistency in what mods treat as bannable and unbannable makes it hard for the more emotional posters to keep it down
> 
> Though I agree it's a step in the right direction that mods started caring at last about the enforcement of the rules



To be fair the bannable things don't change just because a mods do or don't care about it, their still bannable things so if someone does them then it's a risk they take but yeah the inconsistency of the mods is a problem


----------



## Marvel (Nov 23, 2019)

Bonly said:


> To be fair the bannable things don't change just because a mods do or don't care about it, their still bannable things so if someone does them then it's a risk they take but yeah the inconsistency of the mods is a problem


Context and severity matter. Also the moderator them self plays a part in it. Most if not all mods operate differently. If a mod dosen't like you they can ban you for something you did long ago.


----------



## Bonly (Nov 23, 2019)

Marvel said:


> Context and severity matter. Also the moderator them self plays a part in it. Most if not all mods operate differently. If a mod dosen't like you they can ban you for something you did long ago.



I'm only talking about the mods in this section and I doubt they'll ban someone for something they did long ago so I don't think that's a problem for the NBD section. Can't say much about the rest of the place


----------



## Marvel (Nov 23, 2019)

Bonly said:


> I'm only talking about the mods in this section and I doubt they'll ban someone for something they did long ago so I don't think that's a problem for the NBD section. Can't say much about the rest of the place


Oh ok yeah. Don't we only have Blu-Ray as a mod here? On top of that i feel the bans here are tame. I don't see many people getting ban unless they DESERVED it like Android if you remember


----------



## Bonly (Nov 23, 2019)

Marvel said:


> Oh ok yeah. Don't we only have Blu-Ray as a mod here? On top of that i feel the bans here are tame. I don't see many people getting ban unless they DESERVED it like Android if you remember



We have blu ray along with Lostself and Ryuzaki for mods here though it might as well only be Lost. People here usually don't get banned here since the mods are so laid back, just recently have they been banning people like Maru and Sans and Worlds.


----------



## Marvel (Nov 23, 2019)

Bonly said:


> We have blu ray along with Lostself and Ryuzaki for mods here though it might as well only be Lost. People here usually don't get banned here since the mods are so laid back, just recently have they been banning people like Maru and Sans and Worlds.


Maru's banned? That's a good thing actually lol. What did WS get banned for that time


----------



## Bonly (Nov 23, 2019)

Marvel said:


> Maru's banned? That's a good thing actually lol. What did WS get banned for that time



Yup he's gone for now. No clue what Worlds got banned for but I think he was gone for a few days to a week, maybe a week and a half


----------



## Mad Scientist (Nov 23, 2019)

Marvel said:


> Maru's banned? That's a good thing actually lol. What did WS get banned for that time





Bonly said:


> Yup he's gone for now. No clue what Worlds got banned for but I think he was gone for a few days to a week, maybe a week and a half


@WorldsStrongest - care to explain yourself?


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 23, 2019)

If the public signs a petition I will be assigned a mod.

The current mods are too inactive sadly.


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 24, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> If the public signs a petition I will be assigned a mod.
> 
> The current mods are too inactive sadly.


Ask a supermod from another section 

You don't need an approval of mods from this section


----------



## Kuya (Nov 26, 2019)

Naruto Tournament, let's goooo


----------



## Soul (Dec 5, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Maybe instead of banning active posters to kill this already dying section, you could maybe host a tournament or perhaps create MotM that posters have been asking for for months?
> 
> Just a suggestion mods



They have both been done and failed. People just aren't interested.


----------



## t0xeus (Dec 12, 2019)

I just wanted to say good job to the mods for the amazing job they've done the last week or two. 

And on that same topic, I wanted to ask if it'd be possible to have a banner for this section like in the old days?


----------



## Tri (Dec 12, 2019)

Everytime we get a banner it spontaneously disappears a week later


----------



## t0xeus (Dec 12, 2019)

Tri said:


> Everytime we get a banner it spontaneously disappears a week later


So this section is bugged and can't have banners?


----------



## Tri (Dec 12, 2019)

idk but it seems to happen every time for some reason.


----------



## t0xeus (Dec 15, 2019)

@LostSelf

would it be possible to please get a section/sub-board of NBD for not necessarily VS threads but something that functions as containment for stuff like q&a, rate me as a poster, worst statements etc?

Community obviously wants it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trocollo (Dec 15, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> @LostSelf
> 
> would it be possible to please get a section/sub-board of NBD for not necessarily VS threads but something that functions as containment for stuff like q&a, rate me as a poster, worst statements etc?
> 
> Community obviously wants it.


Isn't HoU good for that?
Seems like people are divided even in the subsection of Naruto Avenue


----------



## t0xeus (Dec 15, 2019)

trocollo said:


> Isn't HoU good for that?
> Seems like people are divided even in the subsection of Naruto Avenue


No, there's just a fraction of NBD population

Most of NBDers are strictly on NBD


----------



## Soul (Dec 20, 2019)

trocollo said:


> Isn't HoU good for that?



The HoU is good for NOTHING.


----------



## Stonaem (Dec 29, 2019)

I've had this one floating around my mind for well over a year, but until now i always thought that it wasn't necessary.

Now in an intellectual platform, i would think the point is to safeguard the exchange of ideas and beliefs and (hopefully) work (together) to improve the perspective of everyone. 

Consider this example:
One person creates several accounts. They do nothing wrong with each account
Another sticks to one account, and after building a reputation of a senior member starts trolling and such.

Who is more likely to be banned? From my experience it's the guy with multiple accounts. 

But isn't the troll a greator impediment to proper debate?

Would your answer to the scenario change if the dupe-meister simply created dupes to better expres the different sides to them? Sort of like, they recognise the value of both feats and statements, but because they see feats being misused overly, they feel the need to always side with statements in order to try to balance the scales by teaching the virtues of the undervalued side. However, this means they never get to properly express their actual opinion and feel they can't do so through their first account because it already has a reputation which leads to bias from receivers and such. So they have multiple.accounts to express different sides which normally wouldn't get necessary attention through a single account.

From my experience, the answer wouldn't change. From my experience, ever since New Dawn and Pumpkin Potion got banned, the legal system of the BD has really only been working to maintain a comfortable status quo of opinion and perspective.

How ironic, considering we come from days when Itachi was considered a tough match-up for Hashirama.

New Dawn was told in the very first reply to his very first thread to get lost by a senior member. He got banned, senior member . . . ?
Pumpkin Potion faced animosity like none I've ever seen anyhere on the net. Naturally he reacted to it in kind. He got banned, dunno about his opposers.
Threads get locked when there's clear and unequivocal evidence of there being a debate to be had, but because of popular opinion (literally a fallacy) that seems to count for nothing and threads are deemed imbalanced.

So help me understand this much: What is the purpose of our laws? To what end do our mods apply themselves? Because unless certain past actions are admitted as mistakes (which we all make, last i checked), it really seems like something an intellectual centre should not be. I ask sincerely.


----------



## trocollo (Dec 29, 2019)

Naemlis Orez said:


> New Dawn was told in the very first reply to his very first thread to get lost by a senior member. He got banned, senior member . . . ?
> Pumpkin Potion faced animosity like none I've ever seen anyhere on the net. Naturally he reacted to it in kind. He got banned, dunno about his opposers.


Did they get banned beacause they were dupes?

On the argument, alloving dupes could lead to spam, where one makes a post and then responds on it with another account, or rates himself with his 10 dupes, or when making polls basically his opinion counts for 10

If a person thinks that A>B it's not gonna have a change of opinion if an account newly created states the contrary, It's not like people say: "Ah that guy always wanks X, so his argument on him is invalid" They still respond to each other, maybe with a "Ah you really like to wank him" and such, but the points made in the argument are still discussed


----------



## Stonaem (Jan 1, 2020)

trocollo said:


> Did they get banned beacause they were dupes?
> 
> On the argument, alloving dupes could lead to spam, where one makes a post and then responds on it with another account, or rates himself with his 10 dupes, or when making polls basically his opinion counts for 10
> 
> If a person thinks that A>B it's not gonna have a change of opinion if an account newly created states the contrary, It's not like people say: "Ah that guy always wanks X, so his argument on him is invalid" They still respond to each other, maybe with a "Ah you really like to wank him" and such, but the points made in the argument are still discussed


No, they got banned for being potty-mouthed. 

I agree with your first point on the danger of dupes, but the second one has its  limits. It's the thing with having a reputation, but strengthened because here you don't see the face of the other guy to remind you that they are human (and therefore possessing multiple perspectives, which can change). 

Naturally  there are exceptions,  which may even be the norm, but you do get such a thing.


----------



## trocollo (Jan 1, 2020)

Naemlis Orez said:


> No, they got banned for being potty-mouthed.


So what had they to do with creating dupes? Like they returned with dupes? From how you said it seemed like they had a different opiniong on something and a memeber that had some kind of seniority powers managed to get them banned



Naemlis Orez said:


> I agree with your first point on the danger of dupes, but the second one has its limits. It's the thing with having a reputation, but strengthened because here you don't see the face of the other guy to remind you that they are human (and therefore possessing multiple perspectives, which can change).
> 
> Naturally there are exceptions, which may even be the norm, but you do get such a thing.


But seems like not having dupes is the choice that has the less worst consequences given all the proplems they bring with them
A solution I can think for your problem could be some kind of guest accounts, where you can post something with it
This can be done in two ways:
- A feature for registered user, that can chose to post something anonymously (but the admins and moderators will still be able to see who it is that posted that, for moderations purposed ofc)
- A feature for non registered users, where anyone can post something without being registered, this seems rather impracticable, mods should read the thing before making it public to protect the forum from offensive content or spam

So the first one could work, but I'd restrict that to things like 10 posts for year or something like that (more or less Idk)
Giving that in the fist case the gust account is still linked to the original, rep could be still sended (but not the reactions, beacause by an increrase in their number people could deduce to what account the guest one is linked)


----------



## Stonaem (Jan 1, 2020)

trocollo said:


> So what had they to do with creating dupes? Like they returned with dupes? From how you said it seemed like they had a different opiniong on something and a memeber that had some kind of seniority powers managed to get them banned


Theyre separate from the dupes thing. The whole thing about dupes vs trollijg wasjust an example to illustrate a point on  what should be considered offensive and not. New Dawn and Pumpkin Potion were actual real cases we've  had.

Yes, I feel that they got banned or at least unprotected because senior members didn't  like them.


Your solution is great, best I can imagine. Tho I should say I was just trying to illustrate  the idea that folks should be judged on what they do in the immediate, instead of simply a category on which their actions fall.


----------



## J★J♥ (Jan 3, 2020)

Okey new mod I understand thst you are new mod, but you cant lock and delete everything


----------



## t0xeus (Jan 12, 2020)

@LostSelf @FlamingRain @MShadows
Hey, why did my thread get closed?




I am genuinely curious, because if it's:
- necroing: Marvel has been necroing 40 threads a week and they don't get locked
- feat discussion: there's a Nukite feat thread that's not locked and also the mod MShadows himself posted "Happy Holidays" thread or whatever and it stays open till today, surely feat-related thread is more relevant to NBD than that?


So I'd like to please know the reason, and I'd like to ask for thread unlock if possible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MShadows (Jan 12, 2020)

t0xeus said:


> @LostSelf @FlamingRain @MShadows
> Hey, why did my thread get closed?
> 
> 
> ...


It was a thread with no replies from July 2019 and @trocollo necroed it. 
Necroing is against the rules.


----------



## t0xeus (Jan 12, 2020)

MShadows said:


> It was a thread with no replies from July 2019 and @trocollo necroed it.
> Necroing is against the rules.


Ok so can I just repost the thread so it's new and we can debate in it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LostSelf (Jan 12, 2020)

t0xeus said:


> - necroing: Marvel has been necroing 40 threads a week and they don't get locked



Marvel continued necroing? He was even banned for doing so, as this is against the rules. 

If you see this happening, please report it. That way we can avoid something like this, where one thread is left open because nobody saw it and another one getting locked. We are aware of many things, but sometimes some threads can slip by us.


----------



## t0xeus (Jan 12, 2020)

LostSelf said:


> Marvel continued necroing? He was even banned for doing so, as this is against the rules.
> 
> If you see this happening, please report it. That way we can avoid something like this, where one thread is left open because nobody saw it and another one getting locked. We are aware of many things, but sometimes some threads can slip by us.


Okay.

And can I just report the thread again, so this time it's "new" and I can debate the people who wanna debate me on the arguments in the OP?


----------



## MShadows (Jan 12, 2020)

t0xeus said:


> also the mod MShadows himself posted "Happy Holidays" thread or whatever and it stays open till today, surely feat-related thread is more relevant to NBD than that?[/USER]


How rude...

I had just been appointed NBD mod and wanted to wish the community happy holidays.
It was a thoughtful thread made in the spirit of the holiday season!

But I guess not everyone appreciates this kind of things...


----------



## t0xeus (Jan 12, 2020)

MShadows said:


> How rude...
> 
> I had just been appointed NBD mod and wanted to wish the community happy holidays.
> It was a thoughtful thread made in the spirit of the holiday season!
> ...


No, don't get me wrong, I loved your thread & I like threads like that, I think they deserve to stay open.
But I also think threads about feats or character's intelligence then deserve to stay opened as well.

Actually I just hate the concept of locking threads overall.

I love friendliness, but I hate hypocrisy - that's what I am fighting here.


----------



## t0xeus (Jan 12, 2020)

Also this shouldn't have gotten locked either, honestly don't see why it did.



I legit posted feats into that, I was talking there about Tobirama&Minato and made arguments, it was just creatively handled, but it doesn't mean that it's not NBD-related.

Can someone explain that?

Honestly not even trolling.


----------



## Bonly (Jan 12, 2020)

MShadows said:


> It was a thread with no replies from July 2019 and @trocollo necroed it.
> Necroing is against the rules.




*Spoiler*: __ 






Blu-ray said:


> On the other hand, 'necroing/necrobumping' - resurrecting a thread more than a month old - is generally frowned upon in this section, but is not bannable *as long as the post is contributive*, or new information has been brought to light in the manga (introduction of new jutsu, feats, et cetera). Posting just to boost your count can and will be punished.






Technically by the rules shouldn't the nerco of @t0xeus thread be allowed since it was a contributive post from Troco which started up a debate/conversation? It's not like he posted and said "Insert character wins or rapes or destroys, etc." and just left upon which I can see that type of stuff being considered post count boasting.


----------



## J★J♥ (Jul 1, 2020)

@FlamingRain Why was my Asuma thread locked ? Most people in NBD call both Hidan and Mei low kage level (whatever that is) I just replaced Hidan with Mei.


----------



## Sufex (Jul 3, 2020)

@FlamingRain @LostSelf  why did my whos wanked the most get closed? Shazam has an are the masters wanked thread up with 7 pages


----------



## LostSelf (Jul 3, 2020)

Sufex said:


> @FlamingRain @LostSelf  why did my whos wanked the most get closed? Shazam has an are the masters wanked thread up with 7 pages



You were sending the poor people to slap themselves. :


----------



## Sufex (Jul 3, 2020)

LostSelf said:


> You were sending the poor people to slap themselves. :




That was a different thered. The other one had no malicious intent.

Double standards


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 4, 2020)

Well, if people who flame get banned, people who blatantly bait constantly such as Hussain must face some consequence, surely. Right? At, least, that's how it used to be. Of course, unless baiting is cool now, I just want clarification on that.


----------



## Troyse22 (Jul 12, 2020)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Well, if people who flame get banned, people who blatantly bait constantly such as Hussain must face some consequence, surely. Right? At, least, that's how it used to be. Of course, unless baiting is cool now, I just want clarification on that.



Ive just learned to be passive aggressive, it's all I can do about being baited cause mods don't do a goddamn thing about bait.

No no

They put the clowns baiting up for MOTM


----------



## J★J♥ (Jul 25, 2020)

Can we make a rule that if someone refers to Tobirama and has Uchiha avatar he has to say Master Tobirama instead of just Tobirama ?


----------



## Shazam (Jul 25, 2020)

Borutoforums 

Its time for name change


----------



## Tri (Jul 25, 2020)

Shazam said:


> Borutoforums
> 
> Its time for name change


that would kill any traction this site still has lol


----------



## Shazam (Jul 25, 2020)

Tri said:


> that would kill any traction this site still has lol



Naruto is long over. 

Get with the times


----------



## Tri (Jul 25, 2020)

Shazam said:


> Naruto is long over.
> 
> Get with the times


And despite that it will still generate more clicks than boruto


----------



## LostSelf (Jul 25, 2020)

We all should pretend Boruto doesn't exist. Kishimoto is senile by allowing the terrible things of this manga to happen.


----------



## ThirdRidoku (Jul 25, 2020)

Tri said:


> And despite that it will still generate more clicks than boruto



Lol Boruto as a sequel to Naruto is what Legend of Korra was to Avatar the Last Airbender, if you get my drift:


----------



## Shazam (Jul 25, 2020)

Tri said:


> And despite that it will still generate more clicks than boruto





LostSelf said:


> We all should pretend Boruto doesn't exist. Kishimoto is senile by allowing the terrible things of this manga to happen.





ThirdRidoku said:


> Lol Boruto as a sequel to Naruto is what Legend of Korra was to Avatar the Last Airbender, if you get my drift:



Still. Naruto mamga is over has been for sometime now. Getting with the times is better, and Boruto series is the only reason why anyone would ever bother with this forum anymore because its still giving those characters life.


----------



## LostSelf (Jul 25, 2020)

Shazam said:


> Still. Naruto mamga is over has been for sometime now. Getting with the times is better, and Boruto series is the only reason why anyone would ever bother with this forum anymore because its still giving those characters life.



More Naruto related threads are made, though. Equal if I am being generous. I feel what guides people here is Naruto, not Boruto. But I could be wrong.

I could not change the name if I wanted to, though. That's some Admin stuff.


----------



## Shazam (Jul 25, 2020)

LostSelf said:


> More Naruto related threads are made, though. Equal if I am being generous. I feel what guides people here is Naruto, not Boruto. But I could be wrong.
> 
> I could not change the name if I wanted to, though. That's some Admin stuff.



More thread topics of naruto because the manga has been entirely fleshed out, while we still have a lot of questions about character strength in boruto. Making it hard to debate on them. Boruto being current, also gives people interest in the entirety of the franchise which includes Naruto. Much like how Super does for DB now.


----------



## Tri (Jul 25, 2020)

Shazam said:


> Still. Naruto mamga is over has been for sometime now. Getting with the times is better, and Boruto series is the only reason why anyone would ever bother with this forum anymore because its still giving those characters life.


Naruto as a brand is still much larger and probably will always be larger than Boruto will ever be meaning it will draw more clicks as people who are looking to discuss Naruto do not necessarily care about Boruto (i.e me) and _if _they do want to discuss Boruto there's an entire section in which large majority of the threads are Boruto related in New Leaf. There's legitimately no reason to change the url to anything Boruto related other then hoping it draws more traction to the site which would not be the case.


----------



## Shazam (Jul 25, 2020)

Tri said:


> Naruto as a brand is still much larger and probably will always be larger than Boruto will ever be meaning it will draw more clicks as people who are looking to discuss Naruto do not necessarily care about Boruto (i.e me) and _if _they do want to discuss Boruto there's an entire section in which large majority of the threads are Boruto related in New Leaf. There's legitimately no reason to change the url to anything Boruto related other then hoping it draws more traction to the site which would not be the case.



If Boruto never existed, by now this forum would have all but completely dissipated


----------



## Tri (Jul 25, 2020)

Shazam said:


> If Boruto never existed, by now this forum would have all but completely dissipated


That is hilariously wrong.


----------



## Shazam (Jul 25, 2020)

Tri said:


> That is hilariously wrong.



I dont think it is. The naruto manga ended nearly 7 years ago. How much longer do you think people would have kept interest in debating the same topics over and over if not for the hope and life that this current series is providing it?


----------



## Tri (Jul 25, 2020)

Shazam said:


> I dont think it is. The naruto manga ended nearly 7 years ago. How much longer do you think people would have kept interest in debating the same topics over and over if not for the hope and life that this current series is providing it?


The anime which was where most western fans followed the series ended a little less than 4 years ago for one. Two, the NBD which is still one of the most popular sections on the site and a vast majority of discussions are _Naruto _related and do not have anything to do with Boruto bar the occasional thread or two which is funny because the New Leaf which isn't as popular as the NBD has a majority of its discussions relate to Boruto so even in the small sample size that is our forum it seems Naruto discussions are still providing more posts than the Boruto discussions. Three, we have entire sections outside of the Naruto avenue that bring their own traction with notable examples being the OBD, Alley, and DB section during Super's run. The idea that this site _needed _Boruto or even needs to rebrand to Boruto to increase it's popularity to continue is actually just flat out wrong


----------



## Bonly (Jul 25, 2020)

LostSelf said:


> More Naruto related threads are made, though. Equal if I am being generous. I feel what guides people here is Naruto, not Boruto. But I could be wrong.
> 
> I could not change the name if I wanted to, though. That's some Admin stuff.



Perhaps a Boruto BD sub section should be made


----------



## ThirdRidoku (Jul 25, 2020)

Shazam said:


> Still. Naruto mamga is over has been for sometime now. Getting with the times is better, and Boruto series is the only reason why anyone would ever bother with this forum anymore because its still giving those characters life.






Shazam said:


> More thread topics of naruto because the manga has been entirely fleshed out, while we still have a lot of questions about character strength in boruto. Making it hard to debate on them. Boruto being current, also gives people interest in the entirety of the franchise which includes Naruto. Much like how Super does for DB now.





Tri said:


> The anime which was where most western fans followed the series ended a little less than 4 years ago for one. Two, the NBD which is still one of the most popular sections on the site and a vast majority of discussions are _Naruto _related and do not have anything to do with Boruto bar the occasional thread or two which is funny because the New Leaf which isn't as popular as the NBD has a majority of its discussions relate to Boruto so even in the small sample size that is our forum it seems Naruto discussions are still providing more posts than the Boruto discussions. Three, we have entire sections outside of the Naruto avenue that bring their own traction with notable examples being the OBD, Alley, and DB section during Super's run. The idea that this site _needed _Boruto to continue is actually just flat out wrong.



Interesting. Maybe for more people than I think,  following Boruto keeps them interested in Naruto, because when they read Boruto they end up loving Naruto better because its the OG and of better quality. Boruto fans are Naruto fans, and Naruto fans of all walks will continue making Naruto threads. 

So changing the name to "Boruto" could have an effect that I'm too biased to see.  Like if you changed the name to Boruto, maybe even more people would flood in since they feel this site isn't stuck in a time loop of the past or something and that its up to date with the current times, and might feel more ready to discuss Boruto topics but will see there are still tons of Naruto topics to discuss and participate in them too?


----------



## Shazam (Jul 25, 2020)

Tri said:


> The anime which was where most western fans followed the series ended a little less than 4 years ago for one. Two, the NBD which is still one of the most popular sections on the site and a vast majority of discussions are _Naruto _related and do not have anything to do with Boruto bar the occasional thread or two which is funny because the New Leaf which isn't as popular as the NBD has a majority of its discussions relate to Boruto so even in the small sample size that is our forum it seems Naruto discussions are still providing more posts than the Boruto discussions. Three, we have entire sections outside of the Naruto avenue that bring their own traction with notable examples being the OBD, Alley, and DB section during Super's run. The idea that this site _needed _Boruto or even needs to rebrand to Boruto to increase it's popularity to continue is actually just flat out wrong



I should rephrase. The NBD should be the Boruto Battle Dome. Boruto isn't nearly as fleshed out so its expected that less topics on them will be made right now.


----------



## Tri (Jul 25, 2020)

Shazam said:


> I should rephrase. The NBD should be the Boruto Battle Dome. Boruto isn't nearly as fleshed out so its expected that less topics on them will be made right now.


I don't see much of a reason to though, the NBD already functions fine as a place to discuss Boruto topics.


----------



## Shazam (Jul 25, 2020)

Tri said:


> I don't see much of a reason to though, the NBD already functions fine as a place to discuss Boruto topics.



Again,  its about modernizing. Nbd is helped through the success of boruto which gives continued life to Naruto related topics


----------



## J★J♥ (Jul 31, 2020)

We need more girl mods. Mod @Santoryu [HASHTAG]#girlpower[/HASHTAG]


----------



## J★J♥ (Dec 8, 2020)

@FlamingRain what the hell is going on with nf and when will it be fixed ?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Sloan (Dec 8, 2020)

J★J♥ said:


> @FlamingRain what the hell is going on with nf and when will it be fixed ?


I check.


----------

